# Wer ist die Stärkste Kreatur in Wow?



## Kalle21 (7. Dezember 2008)

Welcher Boss ist wohl das abartigste und schlimmste womit Blizzard gegen uns auffahren könnte?
Welche Kreaturen würden wir theoretisch gar nicht schlagen dürfen da es vom Sinn her einfach nicht möglich ist?

Nein es ist nicht Hogger....


----------



## L0rdSt3v3 (7. Dezember 2008)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Welcher Boss ist wohl das abartigste und schlimmste womit Blizzard gegen uns auffahren könnte?
> Welche Kreaturen würden wir theoretisch gar nicht schlagen dürfen da es vom Sinn her einfach nicht möglich ist?
> 
> Nein es ist nicht Hogger....



Aufjednfal Hogga


----------



## me too (7. Dezember 2008)

L0rdSt3v3 schrieb:


> Aufjednfal Hogga



Da hat wohl jemand seine Rechtschreibung und den vielleicht vorhandenen Intellekt in der Schule vergessen -.-

BTT: Ich würde mal sagen seit dem neuen AddOn wird es wohl Arthas sein, aber ich lasse mich gerne von anderen Meinungen überzeugen


----------



## ScreamSchrei (7. Dezember 2008)

Kenn zwar die nicht die ganze Story von WoW. (Ja ich oute mich an der Stelle mal) aber von der Spielmechanik her ist A'dal unschlagbar. Den hat Blizz so hoch gepusht das wenn man ihn angreifen könnte man wahrscheinlich nicht mal mit 10 40er Raids auch nur die geringste Chance gegen ihn hätte.

Wurde soweit mein Wissensstand ist gemacht weil laufend wer nen Elite-Mob hin gekitet hat. Uvuros usw...



Edit: Arthas wird wahrscheinlich legbar sein. Blizz hat letztens angedeutet das es definitiv einen Kampf gegen Arthas geben wird und ich bin mir sicher irgendwie wird er auch ganz ausgemerzt. Zumindest sein Körper. Seine Kraft und sein Geist können ja weiterhin existieren. Kennt man ja schon von anderen aus der WoW Geschichte. Die Frage bleibt dann nur ob er noch gefährlich ist.. immerhin brauch er erst ein neues Opfer um zu alter stärke dann zu finden.


----------



## Mario Adorf (7. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (7. Dezember 2008)

es gibt nur eine mächtigen ober mega dmg boss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich sag mal Aman'thul. Aber gegen den wird man sowieso nie kämpfen, es sei denn er wird aus irgendeinem Grund der Verderbnis anheimfallen.^^


----------



## ScreamSchrei (7. Dezember 2008)

Ja aber Teroa du vergisst da was.. Hogger is Chuck Norris  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (7. Dezember 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Ja aber Teroa du vergisst da was.. Hogger is Chuck Norris
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hehe sorry ist wohl nur nen mob auf der allie seite bzw quest oder^^


----------



## Hexenkind (7. Dezember 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Ja aber Teroa du vergisst da was.. Hogger is Chuck Norris
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darüber hinaus vergisst er das weder das eine noch das andere jemals lustig war.^^


----------



## ScreamSchrei (7. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> hehe sorry ist wohl nur nen mob auf der allie seite oder^^



Ja aber Hogger ist doch schon berühmt.. ^^

Is nen kleiner Elite Mob der im Wald von Elwynn steht. Manche verrückte machen öfters mit lauter Lvl 1 Chars Raids auf den xD


@Hexenkind: 
Ich würde sagen das is für jeden selbst auslegungssache. ^^ 
Der eine findet es lustig der andere nicht.


----------



## Mario Adorf (7. Dezember 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Ja aber Hogger ist doch schon berühmt.. ^^
> 
> Is nen kleiner Elite Mob der im Wald von Elwynn steht. Manche verrückte machen öfters mit lauter Lvl 1 Chars Raids auf den xD




ACHWAS WIRKLICH?!


----------



## teroa (7. Dezember 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Ja aber Hogger ist doch schon berühmt.. ^^
> 
> Is nen kleiner Elite Mob der im Wald von Elwynn steht. Manche verrückte machen öfters mit lauter Lvl 1 Chars Raids auf den xD



na dann kann ich den net kenn bin zu alt für die allianzseite...


----------



## me too (7. Dezember 2008)

Oh habe jetzt gedacht er meint vom Storyleitfaden, aber der andere Komentar hat mich ein bisschen abgelenkt. Also die stärkste Mechanik hat bis jetzt ja wohl Saurfang. was kommen würd und was nicht legbar sein wird denke ich werden die Titanen, wenn sie ins Spiel kommen. Das wäre ja schon doof wenn man als "Normalo" die Erschaffer der Welt legen könnte


----------



## ScreamSchrei (7. Dezember 2008)

BTT:

Die Frage sollte eigentlich eine andere sein.. gibt es eine Kreatur in der Warcraft Geschichte die eine ganze Truppe starker Helden nicht bezwingen könnte.

Worauf ich hinaus will.. ich bezweifel das eine Kreatur selbst in der Warcraft Geschichte so stark sein kann das sie gegen 40 nenn wir sie mal "Helden" die auch recht stark sind bestehen kann. Irgendwo gibt es doch immer etwas was die "Macht verhältnisse" ausgleicht. Immer hin ist doch die Theorie das es für jedes Positives geschehnis auch ein Negatives geben muss. Sprich alles gleicht sich irgendwie aus.. ich denke mal das wird Blizz auch in WoW bedacht haben bzw der Warcraft Geschichte.


----------



## teroa (7. Dezember 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> BTT:
> 
> Die Frage sollte eigentlich eine andere sein.. gibt es eine Kreatur in der Warcraft Geschichte die eine ganze Truppe starker Helden nicht bezwingen könnte.
> 
> Worauf ich hinaus will.. ich bezweifel das eine Kreatur selbst in der Warcraft Geschichte so stark sein kann das sie gegen 40 nenn wir sie mal "Helden" die auch recht stark sind bestehen kann. Irgendwo gibt es doch immer etwas was die "Macht verhältnisse" ausgleicht. Immer hin ist doch die Theorie das es für jedes Positives geschehnis auch ein Negatives geben muss. Sprich alles gleicht sich irgendwie aus.. ich denke mal das wird Blizz auch in WoW bedacht haben bzw der Warcraft Geschichte.




mhhh im grunde sind eigenlich alle killbar^^
aber blizz müsste mal langsamm WC 4 machen damit es weitergeht ^^


----------



## ScreamSchrei (7. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> mhhh im grunde sind eigenlich alle killbar^^
> aber blizz müsste mal langsamm WC 4 machen damit es weitergeht ^^



Naja ich denke das Blizzard mit dem nächsten Addon für WoW die Warcraft Geschichte fortführt. Immerhin haben sie den letzten Teil von Wc3 nun aufgegriffen. Wie gesagt ich kenne die Story nicht vollwertig und weiss auch nicht ganz wie genau sie sich zusammen setzt. Da will ich mir erst demnächst die Bücher kaufen und lesen.. aber soweit ich weiss ist doch die Geschichte mit Arthas jetzt der letzte Stand gewesen.. sprich die Geschichte hat hier erstmal sowas wie eine Pause oder? 

Da wäre es doch durchaus denkbar das sie wie schon gesagt die Story mit WoW weiterführen. Das was sich ja schon einige von WoW ursprünglich mal gewünscht hatten. Immerhin sagte Blizz ja auch das nächste Addon wird etwas "völlig unerwartetes".


----------



## Panador (7. Dezember 2008)

Hm.... Sargeras sowie die echten Titanen (nicht so Scherze wie Pseudo-Titanen (glaube nach wie vor das sind Diener, nicht Titanen wie man ab und zu liest) wie die Maid(s) etc.), zumindest nicht auf Lvl 80, da müßten schon noch zwei Addons dazukommen. Wenn nun gerade mal Arthas der Endgegner ist, in Zukunft vl Kil'Jaeden, ganz und engültig, nicht zur Hälfte in nem Portal... Sargeras is da doch noch paar Stufen drüber.


----------



## Hexenkind (7. Dezember 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Naja ich denke das Blizzard mit dem nächsten Addon für WoW die Warcraft Geschichte fortführt. Immerhin haben sie den letzten Teil von Wc3 nun aufgegriffen. Wie gesagt ich kenne die Story nicht vollwertig und weiss auch nicht ganz wie genau sie sich zusammen setzt. Da will ich mir erst demnächst die Bücher kaufen und lesen.. aber soweit ich weiss ist doch die Geschichte mit Arthas jetzt der letzte Stand gewesen.. sprich die Geschichte hat hier erstmal sowas wie eine Pause oder?
> 
> Da wäre es doch durchaus denkbar das sie wie schon gesagt die Story mit WoW weiterführen. Das was sich ja schon einige von WoW ursprünglich mal gewünscht hatten. Immerhin sagte Blizz ja auch das nächste Addon wird etwas "völlig unerwartetes".



Ja, Arthas ist praktisch der letzte Boss der noch aus WC3 übrigbleibt. Allerdings gibt es da noch die beiden Vorgängerspiele und davor existiert auch schon Geschichte.

Hier kann man es sich in der "Kurzfassung" durchlesen: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/index.html#history

Das sie es nun mit den Addons weiterführen glaube ich allerdings auch. Wird wohl auf eine Mischung aus alten und neuen Gegnern sein. *vermut*


----------



## Rise Above (7. Dezember 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Kenn zwar die nicht die ganze Story von WoW. (Ja ich oute mich an der Stelle mal) aber von der Spielmechanik her ist A'dal unschlagbar. Den hat Blizz so hoch gepusht das wenn man ihn angreifen könnte man wahrscheinlich nicht mal mit 10 40er Raids auch nur die geringste Chance gegen ihn hätte.
> [...]



A'dal hat so weit ich weiss knappe 7.8 Mille. Gehen wir von 400 Leuten aus. Von mir aus kann A'dal auch für 500000 hitten und jeden 1hitten. Aber! wenn sich die Leute richtig hinstellen, also 400 Leute. 400 Dds. Dann fällt der 100%! Weil er kann nicht so schnell 400 Leute umhauen wie sie ihn umhauen. Und man kann sich wiederbeleben udn weiter dmg machen. Also der würd 100% down gehen. Ich würde sagen, dass atm Arthas der stärkste ist. Aber in der WoW Geschichte waren die Titanen ja die stärksten. Sargeras, richtig? Der stärkste Krieger der Titanen mit der stärksten Waffe des Universums. We'll see...


----------



## HFMWolle (7. Dezember 2008)

Mmh mal im Ernst

Loken   


Gerade wieder dreimal an dem gewiped. *heul*


Kann mir den mal einer erklären?


----------



## DaCe (7. Dezember 2008)

HFMWolle schrieb:


> Mmh mal im Ernst
> 
> Loken
> 
> ...



Hehe, der is zwar ne harte Nuss, aber eigentlich ziemlich simpel.

Normalerweise müssen alle an ihm dranstehen.. wirklich ALLE. Jeder der zu weit wegsteht bekommt recht viel Schaden.
Soweit kein Problem.. aber dann macht er alle 20 Sekunden oder so ne Blitznova... also müssen da ALLE so schnell sie können weg von ihm. Säulen helfen nicht.. man braucht einfach nen bestimmten Abstand zu ihm. Auf normal hat man recht viel Zeit wegzulaufen, auf Hero sind´s nur so 5 Sekunden. Das Problem is meistens dass der Heiler nen moment zu lange stehen bleibt und dadurch instant umkippt.

Wenn die Gruppe mal das weglaufen und wieder hinlaufen drauf hat is der locker unter 2 Minuten zu killen.

MFG


----------



## Norti (7. Dezember 2008)

Panador schrieb:


> Hm.... Sargeras sowie die echten Titanen (nicht so Scherze wie Pseudo-Titanen (glaube nach wie vor das sind Diener, nicht Titanen wie man ab und zu liest) wie die Maid(s) etc.), zumindest nicht auf Lvl 80, da müßten schon noch zwei Addons dazukommen. Wenn nun gerade mal Arthas der Endgegner ist, in Zukunft vl Kil'Jaeden, ganz und engültig, nicht zur Hälfte in nem Portal... Sargeras is da doch noch paar Stufen drüber.



Sargeras wurde schon mal "besiegt"...von Medivhs Mama^^.


Nein also ich Sage auch mal die Titanen sowie den Lichkönig.

Wieso den Lichkönig? Ganz einfach...wenn man ihn besiegt tötet man nur die sterbliche Hülle, also Artahs Körper...den der Geist von Nar'zul( oder wie der heißt) ist scheinbar so allmächtig das er in Rüstungsgegenstände reinschleichen kann. Also passt auf was ihr bei Arthi lootet^^.

Wohlmöglich gibts eine Quest um Arthas Seele zu erlösen die ja unter der Eiskrone in einen tiefen Loch bei den Gesichtslosen haust.

Keine Ahnugn was Blizzard sich da noch einfallen lassen will für die weiteren Addons ...den Huibu-Geist von Sargeras mit einer Protonenkanone vom Ingi eures Vertrauens in eine Geisterfalle packen und zur/m nächsten Kirche bzw. Schamanentiki bringen? Im Smaragdgrünen Traum Blümchen mit Illidans Bruder pflücken? Oder noch besser durc hdie HDZ reisen und mit den Titanen Azeroth basteln indem man adds von Dämonen abhällt sie dabei zu stören;].

Sorry wegen offtopic..wollte es nur loswerden.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> na dann kann ich den net kenn bin zu alt für die allianzseite...


Eindeutig nicht,
1 wegen diesem post und 2 wegen deiner kindischen sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eindeutig Blizzards chaf aka sourfang


----------



## BlackBirdone (8. Dezember 2008)

Von der Story her oder vom Spielen her^^ also umhitten kann man alles was nicht unverwundbar ist XD

Theoretisch geht alles mit genügent Aufwand

Selbst wenn der sich um 1 Mile pro /s heilen würde, könnte man theoretisch mit genug Leuten umbringen.

Soviel Theorie^^

Von der Geschichte her ist ja selbst Sargeras nicht das oberste stärkste, denn wir wissen nicht was noch auf uns wartet, ist auch besser so, wenn wir nicht wissen was kommt, denn dann sind die Erwartungen nicht so hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, denn wie hoch sind die Erwartungen an den Kampf der folgen soll ^^


----------



## Tante V (8. Dezember 2008)

Illidan!! 

*fahne schwenk*


----------



## Allvis (8. Dezember 2008)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Welcher Boss ist wohl das abartigste und schlimmste womit Blizzard gegen uns auffahren könnte?
> Welche Kreaturen würden wir theoretisch gar nicht schlagen dürfen da es vom Sinn her einfach nicht möglich ist?
> 
> Nein es ist nicht Hogger....



Gott?


----------



## Monyesak (8. Dezember 2008)

saurfang ^^


----------



## grimmjow (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es eine Kreatur gibt, die diese "Helden" nicht bezwingen können. Unsere Helden werden ja immer stärker und mächtiger, warum sollten sie irgendwann alle nicht so stark wie Sauerfang sein? Jetzt nicht vom Dmg, sondern nur vom Story technischen bedacht. xD

Gibt aber wohl nur wirklich ein Wesen, was das stärkste ist.. und das ist der allmächtige Steckerzieher, der die Server runterfährt und WoW beendet.


----------



## Delhoven (8. Dezember 2008)

Sargeras sollte die höchte und mächtigste Kreatur sein, da wir weder gegen Aegwynn noch Medivh noch Kämpfen werden. 

Archimonde hatte als höchster von Sargeras Offizieren schon eine viel zu kleine Rolle.


Aber ich denke das Sargeras nicht von nem 25er Casual Raid legbar sein sollte. Eher in so ner Instanz wie dem AV mit 40+ Leuten und bitte nur mit HighEnd Raidgear und richtig fett Taktik. Kein Freeloot für Bobs, immerhin kämpft ihr gegen einen Gott.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (8. Dezember 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> Illidan!!
> 
> *fahne schwenk*


 i lol'd


----------



## Aproc (8. Dezember 2008)

Norti schrieb:


> Sargeras wurde schon mal "besiegt"...von Medivhs Mama^^.
> 
> 
> Nein also ich Sage auch mal die Titanen sowie den Lichkönig.
> ...



und wenn man damit fertig ist kommt der endboss Jean Pütz


----------



## mumba (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde Euch ja schon ein bisschen fies, bei all dem Chuck Norris und Hogger geplapper vergesst Ihr alle immer einen "Mann"...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, Aegwynn hat Srageras nicht besiegt, er hat Sie hinters Licht geführt. Sie hat nur seine sterblich Hülle besiegt und seinen Geist hat er in Mediehvs Körper verpflanzt. Btw: Aegwynn hat sich schön überrumpeln lassen.


----------



## Tante V (8. Dezember 2008)

sageras wird überschätzt -.-



Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> i lol'd




^^lass mir doch meine illusion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3n0m (8. Dezember 2008)

Die stärkste Kreatur ist und bleibt High Overlord Saurfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (8. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> na dann kann ich den net kenn bin zu alt für die allianzseite...




Man ist nie zu alt für Coolness und Skill.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (8. Dezember 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> sageras wird überschätzt -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mach ich doch 

dann rofl ich nochma eben

i rofl'd


----------



## Manowar (8. Dezember 2008)

Also..der Stärkste..Irgendwie kann man alles tanken und töten..

Aber der Stärkste?Razuvius ,crittet mich mal eben für 120k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (8. Dezember 2008)

*HIGHLORD SAURFANG*(*link* zu WoWwiki also nix Keylogger)

Alles 100% wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (8. Dezember 2008)

Rise schrieb:


> A'dal hat so weit ich weiss knappe 7.8 Mille. Gehen wir von 400 Leuten aus. Von mir aus kann A'dal auch für 500000 hitten und jeden 1hitten. Aber! wenn sich die Leute richtig hinstellen, also 400 Leute. 400 Dds. Dann fällt der 100%! Weil er kann nicht so schnell 400 Leute umhauen wie sie ihn umhauen. Und man kann sich wiederbeleben udn weiter dmg machen. Also der würd 100% down gehen. Ich würde sagen, dass atm Arthas der stärkste ist. Aber in der WoW Geschichte waren die Titanen ja die stärksten. Sargeras, richtig? Der stärkste Krieger der Titanen mit der stärksten Waffe des Universums. We'll see...




Nein

Das würde passieren:

Megaroxxor beginnt Feuerball zu wirken.
Megaroxxor wirkt Feuerball auf A'dal.
Feuerball von Megaroxxor war ein Fehlschlag. A'dal ist immun.
Druidlol wirkt Mondfeuer auf A'dal.
Mondfeuer von Druidlol war ein Fehlschlag. A'dal ist immun.
Heinzi schlägt A'dal. A'dal ist immun.

Nie! Aber auch wirklich NIE!!! kann man A'dal töten. A'dal ist Immun gegen JEDE! Art von Schaden...

Hier alle Mobs die man selbst mit ner Milliarde Spieler nicht legen kann:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=18481
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=14503
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=18101
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=18102
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=18099
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=18100

Das sind alle. Und natürlich:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=25256


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (8. Dezember 2008)

Stärkste Kreatur Ingame: Saurfang.

Die Stärksten Kreaturen des WoW Universums: Die alten Götter, wie stehts doch gleich in Krieg der Ahnen: "Es waren viele Titanen nötig um sie (3 alte Götter) gefangen zu nehmen, da würden sie mit einem (Sargeras ist gemeint) spielend fertig" Is frei zitiert und net der genaue Wortlaut ^^


----------



## Arkoras (8. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Man ist nie zu alt für Coolness und Skill.



ich musste lachen


----------



## Fârstryker (8. Dezember 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> Das würde passieren:
> 
> ...




Hogger würde A'dal One-Hiten


----------



## Arkoras (8. Dezember 2008)

Fârstryker schrieb:


> Hogger würde A'dal One-Hiten



Und Saurfang Hogger...


----------



## ScreamSchrei (8. Dezember 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ja, Arthas ist praktisch der letzte Boss der noch aus WC3 übrigbleibt. Allerdings gibt es da noch die beiden Vorgängerspiele und davor existiert auch schon Geschichte.
> 
> Hier kann man es sich in der "Kurzfassung" durchlesen: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/index.html#history
> 
> Das sie es nun mit den Addons weiterführen glaube ich allerdings auch. Wird wohl auf eine Mischung aus alten und neuen Gegnern sein. *vermut*



Ja aber das Problem hierbei ist wieder das der Server 10 Raids verkraften müsste. Das würde er nicht.. also von der Spielemechanik momentan nicht machbar. Hinzu kommt die Immun Geschichte die Arkoras raus gefunden hat. A'dal kann man also definitiv nicht legen. Liste der restlichen NPC's die nicht zu legen sind, sind bei seinem Post dabei.

Was ich mit Arthas meinte ist folgendes.. ist Wotlk vorbei bleibt genug Spielraum für neues. Schliesslich würde es Sinn machen dann dort ja weiter anzusetzen. Viele Vermuten ja das sich das nächste Addon um die Nagas und den zerstörten Sonnenbrunnen dreht. Eben um den Maelstrom. Andererseits denk ich mir hätte Blizz dann auf der Blizzcon nicht gesagt: "Es wird etwas völlig unerwartetes". Kurzum.. es wäre logisch die Geschichte an dem Punkt weiterzuführen. Wie gesagt.. es wurde ja auch von vielen aus der Community so gewünscht und ehrlich gesagt fänd ich es auch klasse.




grimmjow schrieb:


> Gibt aber wohl nur wirklich ein Wesen, was das stärkste ist.. und das ist der allmächtige Steckerzieher, der die Server runterfährt und WoW beendet.



Ich musste schmunzeln ^^


----------



## Fârstryker (8. Dezember 2008)

Hogger ist zu IMBA


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (8. Dezember 2008)

Fârstryker schrieb:


> Hogger ist zu IMBA




Hogger=Chuck Norris, Chuck Norris= lvl 1 Version von Saurfang ^^


----------



## Sjul (8. Dezember 2008)

war ja klar das die ertse antwort wo kommt hogger ist >_> Aber was ich gehört hab, is sauerfang unlegbar, wann auch immer irgent ein Char unter 20 % Leben kommt stürmt er den an und macht verammt viel aua, das haut auch den imbaesten Roxxor Tank aus den Latschen und dann hackt er sich munter durch den Raid..


----------



## Arkoras (8. Dezember 2008)

Sjul schrieb:


> war ja klar das die ertse antwort wo kommt hogger ist >_> Aber was ich gehört hab, is sauerfang unlegbar, wann auch immer irgent ein Char unter 20 % Leben kommt stürmt er den an und macht verammt viel aua, das haut auch den imbaesten Roxxor Tank aus den Latschen und dann hackt er sich munter durch den Raid..



Nicht ganz,

er hat zu viele Skills um die hier jetzt aufzuschreiben, dafür reicht meine kurze zeit jetzt nicht, die beiden tödlichsten sind ein mortal strike der 500% seines normalen schadens zufügt und seine "Wut des Saurfang" die sofort 12000 schaden zufügt, wenn man ihn crittet


----------



## LegendaryDood (8. Dezember 2008)

Alles Quatsch. Noch 10 Addons, dann werden die Hexer Sargeras als Pet bekommen, der letzte Boss in der letzten 200 Mann Raidinstanz, für die man mindestens 10 Tage braucht, ist ein kleines Menschen Mädchen in nem Rosa kleid mit nem Teddy in der Hand die instant Flächenschaden für 8 Mio dmg macht, danach alle rezzt und sie dann zwingt auf immer und ewig Teestunde mit ihr zu spielen.
Sargeras is also sicherlich nich der heftigste^^

Aber im Ernst, Adal, Saurfang und die Elementare am Thron der Elemente sind die stärksten ingame


----------



## Sjul (8. Dezember 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Nicht ganz,
> 
> er hat zu viele Skills um die hier jetzt aufzuschreiben, dafür reicht meine kurze zeit jetzt nicht, die beiden tödlichsten sind ein mortal strike der 500% seines normalen schadens zufügt und seine "Wut des Saurfang" die sofort 12000 schaden zufügt, wenn man ihn crittet



oO klingt böse.. Aber eig könnte man ihn ja dann mit dotlocks killen oder? würde zwar extrem lang dauern aber die critten wenigstens nicht..


----------



## Arkoras (8. Dezember 2008)

Sjul schrieb:


> oO klingt böse.. Aber eig könnte man ihn ja dann mit dotlocks killen oder? würde zwar extrem lang dauern aber die critten wenigstens nicht..



Bleibt noch der MS, der jeden umhaut, zusätzlich kommt noch erschwerend hinzu, dass Garrosh, ein weiterer Boss knappe 2m neben ihm steht...


----------



## Oogieboogie (8. Dezember 2008)

ganz egal wie hart arthas sein wird, er wird irgendwann liegen...
anders als Hochfürst Saurfang...
daher bin ich ÜBERZEUGT! , dass er wieder nach Orgrimmar kommt und auch weiterhin der einzige unbesiegte encounter in wow sein wird


----------



## TanaTusBRB (8. Dezember 2008)

natürlich saurfang!
ich zitiere einen satz aus einer inetseite, die ihn beschreibt:
"One time saurfang was bored so he tried to kill himself, the servers were one week offline"

seht ihr... die server probleme kamen nich vom patch; saurfang war schuld, weil er northrend zu langweilig fand und deswegen die reise verweigerte


----------



## Belpheron (8. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt ein wow pen & paper RPG bei dem alle (ja sogar die Titanen aus dem pantheon ) ein bestimmtes LVL bekommen haben. Wenn man nur danach Ginge, ist tatsächlich Elune die absolut Mächtigste Kreatur im Kompletten WoW Universum, viel mächtiger als das komplette Pantheon, Sargeras und als der Lichking sowieso.

Die storymäßig mächtigste Kreatur die man bisher legen durfte ist Kil´Jaeden und Archimonde. Diese zwei sind eigentlich so mächtig, dass niemals ein mickriger Raid von 25 leutchen sie töten dürfte, frechheit sowas. Gleiches Gilt für Malygos der wie ich Schätze gleich mächtig sein sollte wie Archi und Kil. Sobald Arthas angreifbar ist, wird er Staatsfeind nr1, laut Blizzards eigener aussage "Das mächtigste wesen in Azeroth"

Hier mal eine auflistung wie ich die einzelnen kreaturen einordnen würde:

1. Elune

2. Das Pantheon (mit Aman´thul als mächtigster davon)

3. Sargeras ( wobei ich mir uneinig bin ob er durch die verseuchung evtl stärker geworden ist.. zum glück hat er sein Gorschalach nicht mehr in kompletter form sonst wäre er auf Platz 1. )

4. Die Alten Götter. (C´Thun von 40 lvl 60ern gelegt.. wie lol... mal schauen wie Stark Ygg-Saron sein wird. (ja, das Saronit ist nach ihm benannt). Der dritte Alte Gott ist leider noch nicht namentlich erwähnt worden.

5. LichKing (nach der Fusion mit Arthas)

6. Alextrasza

7. Nozdormu

8. Deathwing (Neltharion)

9. Ysera

10. Archimonde und Kil´Jaeden

11. Malygos (weil seine Brut so durch Deathwing leiden musste und er lange wahnsinnig war)




Wenn Medivh in seiner jetzigen Form noch über die gleichen Kräfte wie vorher verfügt, wäre er irgendwo zwischen dem LichKing und Sargeras einzuordnen.


----------



## Arkoras (8. Dezember 2008)

Pff, Elune is doch nur die olle Tante der Nachtelfen, mehr nicht


----------



## Naarg (8. Dezember 2008)

So mächtig ist Sageras nicht, Saurfangs Bruder (Brox) hat ihn schonmal gehauen...

Technisch gesehen kann man Ad'al einfach nicht töten, weil er nur aus Licht besteht.


----------



## Giden (8. Dezember 2008)

Der aller stärkste wlchen Blizzard bringen könnte wäre sargeras, der ist  sowiesi stärker als arthas, adal und so weiter.....aber dafür würde en add on mit level 100 net reichen....


----------



## Hinterhältiger (8. Dezember 2008)

seit dem addon würd ich mal sagen Arthas^^


----------



## Belpheron (8. Dezember 2008)

hehe Brox hat Sargeras mit seiner von Cenarius verzauberten Axt nur bisschen am Fuß gekitzelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newplayerbrows08 (8. Dezember 2008)

Wie bitte kommst du drauf das Elune stärker ist als das pantheon?


----------



## Belpheron (8. Dezember 2008)

Wie schon geschrieben, es gibt ein Offizielles Pen & Paper RPG über das Warcraft Universum, und wenn man sich die Regelbücher anschaut hat Elune das höchste level dort.


----------



## Newplayerbrows08 (8. Dezember 2008)

Belpheron schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, es gibt ein Offizielles Pen & Paper RPG über das Warcraft Universum, und wenn man sich die Regelbücher anschaut hat Elune das höchste level dort.



Ja das hasst ja gesagt aber wie kommen die da drauf?ich kauf mir nächstet mal mal alle bücher und so ich bin so story vernart^^


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (8. Dezember 2008)

Arthas würde ich unter den Aspekten ansiedeln, Alextrasza is schon ne andre Kragenweite. Und da gibts noch Deathwing, der frisst LichKing-Flakes zum frühstück. Und Elune ist glaub ich gar keine "greifbare" Gottheit.


----------



## Belpheron (8. Dezember 2008)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Arthas würde ich unter den Aspekten ansiedeln, Alextrasza is schon ne andre Kragenweite. Und da gibts noch Deathwing, der frisst LichKing-Flakes zum frühstück. Und Elune ist glaub ich gar keine "greifbare" Gottheit.



Der Lichking ist definitv mächtiger als die Aspekte.

a. Arthas hat in seiner Todesritter Form Sapphiron gelegt, dieser war die Rechte Hand von Malygos, also schon ein sehr mächtiger Drache

b. Würde sich Alextrasza schon längst alleine um den Lichking kümmern, hätte sie die Macht dafür.


----------



## Ronas (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich würd sagen allgemein ist Sargeras am stärksten...glaube aber nicht dass er ins Spiel implementiert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (8. Dezember 2008)

HFMWolle schrieb:


> Mmh mal im Ernst
> 
> Loken
> 
> ...


sau simpel:




alle an seine füsse und max dps fahren bis er hin is

nach der nova alle hochheilen...  np oO mach ich mit meinem druiden fast jeden Tag, und nur gaaaaaaanz selten verreckt mal n DD wegen lowlife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





A'Dal ... wenn der nen Debuff schmeisst wie damals Azuregos is nix mit downzergen... und hey... :> der stärkste Mob ist Anachronox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der heilt sich auf 1% immer wieder voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ouro 1-hittet heute noch jeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sein weltliches Bild is nur von den Hitpoints her ein wenig low 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Dezember 2008)

Naja fest steht jedenfalls: Arthas ist es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ne interessante Geschichte, problematisch ist nur der Verbleib der Wesen - ich mein wo ist Aman'thul und das Pantheon, wo ist Deathwing usw. und was haben sie vor - die verfolgen ja sogesehen alle ihre Ziele.

Die alten Götter sind ne coole Sache, btw weiss man nicht in wie Fern der Boss "The Eye of C'thun" schon komplett tot ist. Zu denen gehören ja dann z. B. auch die Elemental Lords (Ragnaros, Al'Akir, Therazane und Neptulon) - nun ist die Frage wo sind diese alten Götter? Und gehören die noch zusammen? Ich meine auch der Begriff für die "alten Götter" ist nur ein Begriff für sehr mächtige und bösartiger (!?) Wesen und wieviele es gibt ist imo auch nicht bekannt, lediglich das 4-5 noch in Gefangenschaft sind, von denen auch Yogg-Saron einer ist.

Sargeras und Aman'thul sind sehr mächtig, aber wo sind sie und was haben sie vor? Leben sie überhaupt noch? 
Bei Elune denk ich auch nicht das sie einer der "greifbaren" Götter ist da sie ja nichtmehr existiert?! Azshara mit ihren Seeungeheuern (gnihihi, das könnte interessant werden), Naga und unter Umständen Neptulon könnte auch noch sehr interessant werden.


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. Dezember 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Was ich mit Arthas meinte ist folgendes.. ist Wotlk vorbei bleibt genug Spielraum für neues. Schliesslich würde es Sinn machen dann dort ja weiter anzusetzen. Viele Vermuten ja das sich das nächste Addon um die Nagas und den zerstörten Sonnenbrunnen dreht. Eben um den Maelstrom. Andererseits denk ich mir hätte Blizz dann auf der Blizzcon nicht gesagt: *"Es wird etwas völlig unerwartetes".* Kurzum.. es wäre logisch die Geschichte an dem Punkt weiterzuführen. Wie gesagt.. es wurde ja auch von vielen aus der Community so gewünscht und ehrlich gesagt fänd ich es auch klasse.



Also ich vermute auch mal stark, daß das nächste Addon am akuellen anschließen wird, aber ich fürchte ja mittlerweile, daß sie Arthas nicht killen oder ihn außer Gefecht setzen (und ihn so für eine mögliche spätere Verwendung auf Abstellgleis schieben), sondern daß sie ihn wieder zurück zum Guten holen und der alte Lichfritze (nachdem er und Arthi voneinander getrennt wurden), im nächsten Addon entweder als Hauptstory mit jemand anderem "Geschäfte macht", oder er wird als Nebenstory irgendwie verheizt.

Und um mal auf Blizzards "völlig unerwartetes" zurück zu kommen könnten sie Arthas - nachdem die Geißel vorerst besiegt und vertrieben wurde - sein altes Königreich Lordaeron zurück geben, welches im nächsten Addon eine wichtige Rolle spielen wird.
Ja ja, _"...und was ist dann mit den Verlassenen (oder Vertriebenen?) in UnderCity?" _
Die werden völlig unerwartet umgesiedelt oder sie koexistieren mit Lordaeron weiterhin UNTER Lordaeron-City (wie hieß die Stadt überhaupt vorher?) und Arthas-Land wird - da von Allianz und Horde gemeinsam befreit - eine neutrale Fraktion, praktisch ein neues Shattrath / Dalaran.

Jaja, eher unrealistisch, aber wär doch mal was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wahrscheinlich werden sie Arthi eh einfach nur umknüppeln und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belpheron (8. Dezember 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Naja fest steht jedenfalls: Arthas ist es nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deathwings momentaner aufenthaltsort ist tatsächlich noch nicht geklärt, es gibt nur Spekulationen. Es gibt 3 Alte Götter, alle Drei sind in Azeroth eingesperrt. C´thun hats geschafft rauszukommen, Yogg-Saron ist noch unter den Grizzlyhügeln (unter dem Großen Baumstamm in der mitte bei Ursol), der dritte ist noch unbekannt


----------



## Argosxyz (8. Dezember 2008)

Rise schrieb:


> A'dal hat so weit ich weiss knappe 7.8 Mille. Gehen wir von 400 Leuten aus. Von mir aus kann A'dal auch für 500000 hitten und jeden 1hitten. Aber! wenn sich die Leute richtig hinstellen, also 400 Leute. 400 Dds. Dann fällt der 100%! Weil er kann nicht so schnell 400 Leute umhauen wie sie ihn umhauen. Und man kann sich wiederbeleben udn weiter dmg machen. Also der würd 100% down gehen. Ich würde sagen, dass atm Arthas der stärkste ist. Aber in der WoW Geschichte waren die Titanen ja die stärksten. Sargeras, richtig? Der stärkste Krieger der Titanen mit der stärksten Waffe des Universums. We'll see...



Du widersprichst dir selbst ^^ 400dds/400leuten und man kann rezzen, dolle sache ^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. Dezember 2008)

Chackie Chan


----------



## Regine55 (8. Dezember 2008)

Sauerfang ist doch der Boss von TB oder? wenn er praktisch unbesiegbar ist, dann können die Allys ja gar nciht das Achievment mit den Städteraids schaffen oder seh ich da was falsch?


----------



## Belpheron (8. Dezember 2008)

Azshara ist sehr wahrscheinlich in nazjatar, der Hauptstadt der Naga.
Sargeras ist ist in einer Zwischendimension der Brennenden Legion
Wo das Pantheon ist weiß wohl nichtmal Brann Bronzebeard, wahrscheinlich weitergezogen um andere Welten zu erschaffen.


----------



## Arkoras (8. Dezember 2008)

Belpheron schrieb:


> hehe Brox hat Sargeras mit seiner von Cenarius verzauberten Axt nur bisschen am Fuß gekitzelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Broxigar hat Sargeras sehr wohl verwundet, nur war er weit entfernt ihn zu töten, du untertreibst



Belpheron schrieb:


> Der Lichking ist definitv mächtiger als die Aspekte.
> 
> a. Arthas hat in seiner Todesritter Form Sapphiron gelegt, dieser war die Rechte Hand von Malygos, also schon ein sehr mächtiger Drache
> 
> b. Würde sich Alextrasza schon längst alleine um den Lichking kümmern, hätte sie die Macht dafür.



Absoluter Mist. Arthas ist viel schwächer als ein Aspekt, Aspekte sind viel stärker als der Lichkönig. Warum Alexstrasza sich nicht um Arthas gekümmert hat? Weil es dann kein WotLK geben würde und somit kein Geld für Blizzard. Punkt



Regine55 schrieb:


> Sauerfang ist doch der Boss von TB oder? wenn er praktisch unbesiegbar ist, dann können die Allys ja gar nciht das Achievment mit den Städteraids schaffen oder seh ich da was falsch?



Saurfang ist kein Stadtboss (obwohl er 10mal so stark ist wie alle Stadtbosse zusammen), er stand vor Patch 3.0 beim Haupttor von OG, mit 3.0 wurd er in die Warsong Feste nach Northrend verlegt.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (8. Dezember 2008)

Belpheron schrieb:


> Der Lichking ist definitv mächtiger als die Aspekte.
> 
> a. Arthas hat in seiner Todesritter Form Sapphiron gelegt, dieser war die Rechte Hand von Malygos, also schon ein sehr mächtiger Drache
> 
> b. Würde sich Alextrasza schon längst alleine um den Lichking kümmern, hätte sie die Macht dafür.




Sicher? Also IG hatt Alextraza in ihrer Drachenform mehr HP als es Arthas je haben könnte. Das is ne zahl außerhalb jeder wow größenordnung. Und du kannst Sapphiron nicht mit einem Aspeckt vergleichen. Zumal Arthas den auch nicht alleine gekillt hatt sondern der eine Armee dabei hatte. 

Und zu b. Was geht das Alextraza an? Die haben doch auch nicht in den Orc krieg eingegriffen. Obwohl.. Ok ob sie als Lebensbinderin den Untot zu gutheißen kann weiß ich nicht. Aber ob Aspekte überhaupt eingreifen dürfen ist die Frage. Die haben von den Titanen ja ganz klare Richtlinien bekommen wozu sie da sind und was sie dürfen. 


Ich halte die Aspekte eigendlich auch für mit die schlimmsten Gegner die möglich sind. (das man Malygos mit 10 man legen können soll ist doch ein Witz... typisch Blizzard -_-) Wer die Bücher gelesen hatt weiß wie mächtig Aspekte sein können. Die haut man nicht so nebenbei um. 

Und Nozdormu zu killn halte ich für unmöglich. Wie soll man etwas töten das weiß das du kommst, bevor du überhaupt geboren wurdest. Bzw wenn du Alextraza töten wolltest könnte sie sagen das du überhauptnicht geboren wirst. Yesera ist im Smaraktgrünen Traum und somit auch nicht zu töten. .. da war Malygos wohl der einzige der überhaupt in Frage kam... außer Deathwing vieleicht, der lebt ja auch noch.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Dezember 2008)

Chackie Chan


----------



## STAR1988 (8. Dezember 2008)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Sauerfang ist doch der Boss von TB oder? wenn er praktisch unbesiegbar ist, dann können die Allys ja gar nciht das Achievment mit den Städteraids schaffen oder seh ich da was falsch?




Nein er steht in OG.


----------



## Monyesak (8. Dezember 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Nein er steht in OG.



nein tut er nicht


----------



## Regine55 (8. Dezember 2008)

Saurfang ist kein Stadtboss (obwohl er 10mal so stark ist wie alle Stadtbosse zusammen), er stand vor Patch 3.0 beim Haupttor von OG, mit 3.0 wurd er in die Warsong Feste nach Northrend verlegt.
[/quote]

danke


----------



## Belpheron (8. Dezember 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Absoluter Mist. Arthas ist viel schwächer als ein Aspekt, Aspekte sind viel stärker als der Lichkönig. Warum Alexstrasza sich nicht um Arthas gekümmert hat? Weil es dann kein WotLK geben würde und somit kein Geld für Blizzard. Punkt



Soso. Dann erkläre mir mal dies:

Alle Aspekte haben in etwa die Gleiche macht von dem Pantheon bekommen. Malygos inbegriffen. Malygos ist jetzt schon von 10 leuten legbar. 

klingelts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiaxoxo (8. Dezember 2008)

ich würde sagen das stärkste im universum von wow ist der anführer der titanen, amanthul.

übrigens ist der lich könig alleine nicht stärker als die drachenaspekte, nur hat er seine geissel hinter sich,und damit ist er sehr wohl stärker als die aspekte.#

königin azshara würde ich auch auf eine stufe mit dem lich king stellen, sie ist die  mächtigste magie anwenderin auf ganz azeroth und die kirin tor sind nichts gegen azshara, sie hat das wissen aus mehr als 10. 000 jahren


----------



## Arkoras (8. Dezember 2008)

Belpheron schrieb:


> Soso. Dann erkläre mir mal dies:
> 
> Alle Aspekte haben in etwa die Gleiche macht von dem Pantheon bekommen. Malygos inbegriffen. Malygos ist jetzt schon von 10 leuten legbar.
> 
> ...



Was Blizzard aus der Lore macht und wie es echt ist sind 2 paar Stiefel, Blizz brauchte nen Boss -> einen der 4 ausgewählt und tata. Hat nix mit lore zu tun


----------



## chyroon (8. Dezember 2008)

Wer ist die Stärkste Kreatur in Wow?

GM, Murloc und Wichtel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (8. Dezember 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> ich würde sagen das stärkste im universum von wow ist der anführer der titanen, amanthul.
> 
> übrigens ist der lich könig alleine nicht stärker als die drachenaspekte, nur hat er seine geissel hinter sich,und damit ist er sehr wohl stärker als die aspekte.



Seine Geißel hätte keine Chance gegen Alexstrasza, Ysera und Nozdormu zusammen, die würden einfach ganz Eiskrone in Schutt und Asche legen, wenns sein muss ganz Northend versenken, fertig.


----------



## Dragonheart213 (8. Dezember 2008)

Pantheon sind mehrere. Die RPG Bücher sind offizielles Lore, und da ist Elune die stärkste. Und Arthas ist NICHT stärker als die Aspekte, er hat zwar Sapphiron besiegt, aber die Aspekte sind von den Titanen gesegnet, und so weitaus stärker als jeder normale Drache. Elune hat atm in "Shadows and Light" en Level von 81, und damit ist es fakt, sie ist stärker als Sargeras. Sie kann aber 
1. Nicht direkt in die sterbliche Welt eingreifen 
und gilt 
2. Als Heiler



> Seine Geißel hätte keine Chance gegen Alexstrasza, Ysera und Nozdormu zusammen, die würden einfach ganz Eiskrone in Schutt und Asche legen, wenns sein muss ganz Northend versenken, fertig.



Flasch. Sie sind stark, würden aber gegen die Unmengen an Flugkreaturen fallen. Arthas hat einige sehr starke Drachen wiederbelebt, und die Zahl der Gargolys und anderer sind ungezählt. Die Aspekte sind nicht "unbesiegbar"

Edit:Sie bräuchten ALLE Drachen um etwas ausrichten zu könne, aber haben noch Malygos im Rücken. Außerdem wurde das letzte mal als alle Drachen zusammengerufen wurden der Blaue Schwarm komplett vernichtet, deswegen werden die Aspekte wohl kaum wieder einen Großangriff starten. Das Risiko ist zu groß.


> die stärksten kreaturen müssten die titanen sein, die aber auch nicht unbesiegbar sind.



Die alten Götter sind einzeln stärker als jeder Titan. Aber das Pantheon sind einfach mehr ;-)





> ansonsten sind die aspekte nicht sonderlich stark. sie sind einfach nur hüter und mehr nicht. wie bereits gesagt wurde, hat arthas die rechte hand malygos getötet, welche ja jetzt in naxx ist.



Siehe Oben. Da die Aspekte gesegnet sind, sind sie in keinster Weise   irgendwie mit normalen Drachen zu vergleichen, auch wenn es starke Drachen sind. Und nein, Sapphiron war NICHT die rechte Hand von Malygos,lediglich ein Drache mit nem Schatz. Sindragosa war die rechte Hand. Malygos=Männlich, Rechte Hand=Gefährtin=Weiblich.  Malygos ist nicht schwul. Und Sindragosa hat er NUR wiederbelebt.



> Saurfang ist ganz einfach zu legen, musst 1.auf alles mit krit verzichten udn 2. genug leute sein weil jeder hat ne gwisse kritchanche...
> 
> Afflis mit ner bestimmten Critchanche. Aber der Tank crittet, und danns tirbt er, und Saurfang geht mit 12k Spalten in sekundentakt auf den Raid los. Vergiss es, es klappt nicht.





> also ich würde sagen die Titanen al die weilen würde das bedeuten das wir "unsere" erschaffer killen oder zumindest die erschaffer der WELT und das wäre SEHR KOMISCH


Lehst iihr meinen Post überhaupt?!


----------



## lord just (8. Dezember 2008)

naja es gibt schon so einige bosse die man hätte nicht legen können, wenn sie ihre ganze kraft gehabt hätten. ersteinmal donnerahn und ragnaros, sowie c'thun und kil'jeaden. die waren alle geschäfft und mussten gelegt werden, weil sie sonst später zu stark gewesen wären. 

die stärksten kreaturen müssten die titanen sein, die aber auch nicht unbesiegbar sind.

ansonsten sind die aspekte nicht sonderlich stark. sie sind einfach nur hüter und mehr nicht. wie bereits gesagt wurde, hat arthas die rechte hand malygos getötet, welche ja jetzt in naxx ist.


----------



## Dark2Devil (8. Dezember 2008)

also ich würde sagen die Titanen al die weilen würde das bedeuten das wir "unsere" erschaffer killen oder zumindest die erschaffer der WELT und das wäre SEHR KOMISCH


----------



## Orixas (8. Dezember 2008)

me schrieb:


> Oh habe jetzt gedacht er meint vom Storyleitfaden, aber der andere Komentar hat mich ein bisschen abgelenkt. Also die stärkste Mechanik hat bis jetzt ja wohl Saurfang. was kommen würd und was nicht legbar sein wird denke ich werden die Titanen, wenn sie ins Spiel kommen. Das wäre ja schon doof wenn man als "Normalo" die Erschaffer der Welt legen könnte



Saurfang ist ganz einfach zu legen, musst 1.auf alles mit krit verzichten udn 2. genug leute sein weil jeder hat ne gwisse kritchanche...


----------



## Kofineas (8. Dezember 2008)

ich denke rein story technisch dürfte deathwing das mächtigste wesen in der warcraft historie sein^^


----------



## Kief (8. Dezember 2008)

mmmh ich würde deathwing und sargeras sagen.
sargeras desswegen weil er der herr über die brennende legion ist und sie schon immer das größte risiko für die sterblichen dagestellt hat.
deathwing weil er in den büchern ja diese drachenseele erschaffen hat. die stärkste waffe auf erden... .


----------



## Ighov (8. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> na dann kann ich den net kenn bin zu alt für die allianzseite...



wenn ich sowas höre -.-


----------



## Cooko (8. Dezember 2008)

Fuck blizz , also cih werd mri ernsthaft überlegen , mt wow aufzuhören , wenn man ARTHAS mit 10 leuten killen kann -.-

aba ....naja , also alexstrasza wär eh viel zu imba ^^ ich miene 130mio.......BUMM ciao arthas
arthas alleine zu killen wär eh scheisse ...cih bin dafür , dasser auf sienen fetten frostwyrm ( der i wie n versklavter , untoter unbekannster aspekt sein könnte ) aufsitzt , und dann böse is hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonheart213 (8. Dezember 2008)

Kief schrieb:


> mmmh ich würde deathwing und sargeras sagen.
> sargeras desswegen weil er der herr über die brennende legion ist und sie schon immer das größte risiko für die sterblichen dagestellt hat.
> deathwing weil er in den büchern ja diese drachenseele erschaffen hat. die stärkste waffe auf erden... .



Falsch, alles:

1. Drachenseele =/= stärkste Waffe
2. Deathwing zählt einzeln. Hilfsmittel werden nicht gezählt.
3. Elune >Die alten Götter > Sargeras


> ich denke rein story technisch dürfte deathwing das mächtigste wesen in der warcraft historie sein^^



Net mal ansatzweise.


> aba ....naja , also alexstrasza wär eh viel zu imba ^^ ich miene 130mio.......BUMM ciao arthas
> arthas alleine zu killen wär eh scheisse ...cih bin dafür , dasser auf sienen fetten frostwyrm ( der i wie n versklavter , untoter unbekannster aspekt sein könnte ) aufsitzt , und dann böse is hehe



Wie gesagt, einzeln ja, aber Arthas hat nicht zu verachtende Luftwaffenstreitkräfte. Da kommen nichtmal die Aspekte durch, er hat u.a Sindragosa usw usw.


----------



## Belpheron (8. Dezember 2008)

Kief schrieb:


> mmmh ich würde deathwing und sargeras sagen.
> sargeras desswegen weil er der herr über die brennende legion ist und sie schon immer das größte risiko für die sterblichen dagestellt hat.
> deathwing weil er in den büchern ja diese drachenseele erschaffen hat. die stärkste waffe auf erden... .



Er hat die Drachenseele.. äääh das Demon soul nicht erschaffen.  Die Scheibe haben seine Goblins aus Neltharions Blut gebaut, Die Alten Götter haben einen Teil ihrer Bösen Macht einfließen lassen und Alle Aspekte (außer Deathwing) haben einen Teil ihrer Macht in die Scheibe abgegeben, inklusive allen anderen Drachen.


----------



## Arkoras (8. Dezember 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> Saurfang ist ganz einfach zu legen, musst 1.auf alles mit krit verzichten udn 2. genug leute sein weil jeder hat ne gwisse kritchanche...



Schon mal gegen Saurfang gekämpft? Ich befasse mich jetzt fast 3 Jahre mit ihm intensiv und bisher konnte ihn nur Kruul legen, weil er die Fähigkeit .kill wie bei GMs hatte


----------



## Galbadia (8. Dezember 2008)

Hogger


----------



## Belpheron (8. Dezember 2008)

Das Demonsoul ist nicht die Stärkste Waffe. Gorschalach, sollte es jemals in die richtigen Hände gelangen, ist die Mächtigste waffe im ganzen wow universum.


"Gorshalach, the Dark Render, is the most powerful weapon in the universe. This massive greatsword was originally wielded by Sargeras while he was a member of the Titan Pantheon. When Sargeras fell to his madness, Gorshalach, being semi-sentient, sundered itself into two Shatterbound pieces to prevent the Fallen Titan from wielding it. One fragment was claimed by Sargeras and reforged into Gorribal, while the other was claimed by Aggramar and reforged into Taeshalach. If both fragments are ever possessed by a non-evil being, they can be combined to reform Gorshalach. S&L 112, 170-173 "


----------



## Dragonheart213 (8. Dezember 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Schon mal gegen Saurfang gekämpft? Ich befasse mich jetzt fast 3 Jahre mit ihm intensiv und bisher konnte ihn nur Kruul legen, weil er die Fähigkeit .kill wie bei GMs hatte



Wie gesagt, Tank crittet, Raid Spalten = Alle down


> Das Demonsoul ist nicht die Stärkste Waffe. Gorschalach, sollte es jemals in die richtigen Hände gelangen, ist die Mächtigste waffe im ganzen wow universum.



Korrekt. Und nach ihm kommt Aman'thuls Stab ;-)


> Sargeras wenn er wiederkommen würde



Falsch. Elune > Old Gods >Sargeras


----------



## Magickevin (8. Dezember 2008)

Sargeras wenn er wiederkommen würde


----------



## Kief (8. Dezember 2008)

ja ok. man kann sagen das die drachenseele vielleicht ein einzelner gegner sein könnte. aber das wäre doch lame?!
denn ich meine ragnaros ist auch fies aber ohne seinen roflolololo krit hammer könnte der bestimmt auch nix... .
und deathwing hat doch die anderen drachen gebraucht um die drachenseele zu erschaffen. oder vertue ich mich da etwa?
ich meine er wollte doch die drachenseele gegen die dämonische bedrohung einsetzten aber dann hat er die aspekte doch alle verraten?!


----------



## Dragonheart213 (8. Dezember 2008)

Kief schrieb:


> ja ok. man kann sagen das die drachenseele vielleicht ein einzelner gegner sein könnte. aber das wäre doch lame?!
> denn ich meine ragnaros ist auch fies aber ohne seinen roflolololo krit hammer könnte der bestimmt auch nix... .
> und deathwing hat doch die anderen drachen gebraucht um die drachenseele zu erschaffen. oder vertue ich mich da etwa?
> ich meine er wollte doch die drachenseele gegen die dämonische bedrohung einsetzten aber dann hat er die aspekte doch alle verraten?!




Fast. Er hatte von Anfang an nicht vor sie gegen die Dämonen ein zusetzen, er wollte einfach Macht.


----------



## Thagol (8. Dezember 2008)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> Die alten Götter sind einzeln stärker als jeder Titan. Aber das Pantheon sind einfach mehr ;-)




Das stimmt schon, darum meines wissens sind die Alten Götter die mächtigsten, WENN sie in ihrer vollen Stärke frei kommen. In AQ40 ist ja Cthun nur zum bruchteil freigekommen an seiner stärke, etwa 99,9% liegen noch im ewigen Gefängniss.

Und die Drachenaspekte vereinen nicht die Kraft es Pantheons, sind haben nur mächte der 5 größten Titanen in sihc aufgenommen als sie weiterzogen.


----------



## Kief (8. Dezember 2008)

aber vielleicht könnte man cthun auch ganz bringen - als lebender gott.... . 
weil cthun war ja schon echt hat - und man hat doch nur gegen seine obere hälfte gespielt? (oder nur sein auge?!)

mmh.
aufjedenfall gibt es noch viele gegner die blizz bringen könnte... .

d.h. unser allseits beliebtes wow läuft noch lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Xyerra (8. Dezember 2008)

also im Moment würde ich sagen sind es doch eher die Alten Götter... Elun ist mehr oder weniger auch nur ein Alter Gott.... und Sargeras ist naja würde mal sagen durchaus mächtig aber nie der Stärkste da er kein welten Erschafer (alleine) ist 

aber ich würde sagen Jedes wesen ist Legbar wobei es sein könnte das wenn die Aspecte sterben auch die Welt zugrunde geht auch wenn sie "nur" bewahrer sind und tehoretisch besigbar sind denke ich das bei einem Tot es folgen für die welt hätte die das leben auf diese unmöglich machen würde.... jeder aspeckt verkörpter einen teil des Geislaufs/der welt und wenn einer stibt wird das gelichgewicht nicht mehr erhalten sein!

die Geschichte von WoW Knüpft direkt an ENDE Wc3 an und erzählt nicht die Geschichte von Wc3 wie ich schon öfters hier gelsen habe... es geht weiter und deswegen kann Blizzard da es ihr geschichte ist es weiter stricken wie sie wollen.

und jeder einzelen Held kann Mächtig werden.... jeder Fraktionen Boss (Thrall, Saufang, Jana....) sind alles früher mal Normale Lebewesen gewesen durch übung wurden sie Mächtig.... so mächtig könnte somit jeder held werden... Übung Glück und und und... also kann es auch sein das duch bestimmte zeit und duch Magie (lebensverlängerung und und und) jeder ein Gott werden könnte und somit das Mächtigste wessen werden könnte also ist nach meiner meinug nie jemadn von dauer der stärkste es gibt immer jemand der Stärker ist oder Stärker sein wird.

so far
Xyerra


----------



## Arkoras (8. Dezember 2008)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> Falsch. Elune > Old Gods >Sargeras



Ähm, Elune ist nie stärker als ein Alter Gott!


----------



## Malorus (8. Dezember 2008)

> 4. Die Alten Götter. (C´Thun von 40 lvl 60ern gelegt.. wie lol... mal schauen wie Stark Ygg-Saron sein wird. (ja, das Saronit ist nach ihm benannt). Der dritte Alte Gott ist leider noch nicht namentlich erwähnt worden.



die mächtigsten kreaturen(bösartigen)  sind die alten götter.
c´thun wurde noch lange nicht besiegt in aq 40 wurde bloß ein auge von ihm zerstört und c´thun war der mit mehreren tausend augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
die titanen waren nur in der überzahl, sonst hätten sie die alten götter nie besiegen können , selbst sargeras nicht.
1gegen1 wär son titan für einen alten gott wie ein häschen in dun morogh.

arthas ist zwar mächtig , doch denk ich trotzdem , dass man ihn besiegen kann... ihn , aber nicht die geißel.
ner´zhul hat sich in arthas einen wirt gesucht und kann mit leichtigkeit , falls arthas besiegt wird, einen neuen suchen.

wer ein interessanter gegner wäre , ist Königin Aszhara. wer weiß wieviel energie die alte während der explosion des brunnens abbekommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## kingkryzon (8. Dezember 2008)

Mario schrieb:


> ACHWAS WIRKLICH?!


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1GuuyOigtrs
^^


----------



## Belpheron (8. Dezember 2008)

----> http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/product_info...d=1611&it=1

Dieses Warcraft Regelbuch beschreibt (fast) alle mächtigen Wesen Azeroths, wobei Elune exoribant auf Platz 1 Steht, völlig unnereichbar weit vor allen anderen.


----------



## airace (8. Dezember 2008)

doch denkt daran verwechselt nicht Elune mit Tyrande in Darnassus.
ich würde sagen das der Stärkste Legbare Typ Dr.Bumm oder so ist also der auf der insel Alcaz gefangen wird der One hittet doch jeden.
und geschichtlich würde ich sagen das ganz oben elune ist dan Das Pantheaon. die alten götter Sargeras, aspekte, arthas usw wie schon oben gepostet wurde naja mal schaun was der dritte alte Gott ist...
mal eine frage wie sieht der zweite eigt. aus hat jemand ein bild ?


----------



## Ðæmoon (8. Dezember 2008)

Jeder noch so starke mob/NPC kann gekillt werden >>>>>>>       the legendary :::::     .kill

aber sonst würd ich definitiv hogger sagen ich mein der is noch härter als ratten in rage....


----------



## ogrim888 (8. Dezember 2008)

hermes der götterbote ist unschlagbar.


----------



## ~undead~ (8. Dezember 2008)

Also bei diesem Geißelevent (mit der Seuche und so) war A'dal schon down :-)

Der wurde infiziert und nach 30s zu nem Zombi *ggg*


----------



## Monyesak (8. Dezember 2008)

ogrim888 schrieb:


> hermes der götterbote ist unschlagbar.



xD


----------



## neo1986 (8. Dezember 2008)

Auf jedem fall der



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Thema:

Ich finde den ersten boss aus der Todesmine stark.
Den der hat um die 4000 leben was auf dem level noch kein anderer hat.
also der:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowhunter (8. Dezember 2008)

ich würde sagen hogger weil: er hat 666 life= teufel (obwohl das nur auf nem lesefehler basiert^^)


----------



## Tarrent (8. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man nach den Quellenbüchern/Romanen geht müsste es wie folgt aussehen:

1. Elune
2. Die Alten Götter
3. Sargeras / Pantheon 
4. Die Aspekte
5. Azshara 
6. LichKing

Bei Kil'jaeden tu ich mir etwas schwer, denke er ist in der Umgebung von Azshara & dem Lichkönig anzusiedeln.
(wobei ich denke das Azshara/Kil'jaeden gleichzusetzen sind und über dem Lichkönig stehen)

*edit*

Denke Azshara ist auch über Kil'jaeden -  Sie war vorher schon einer der Mächtigsten Wesen, aber keiner weiss genau inwieweit Sie sich durch die alten götter weiter entwickelt hat.


----------



## Dragonheart213 (8. Dezember 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ähm, Elune ist nie stärker als ein Alter Gott!




Wie schon gesagt, "Shadows and Light" Warcraft RPG Buch, und damit offiziell ;-P


----------



## Newplayerbrows08 (8. Dezember 2008)

ey was kann elune denn so besonderes das die platz 1 ist oO?


----------



## Liberiana (8. Dezember 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Sargeras sollte die höchte und mächtigste Kreatur sein, da wir weder gegen Aegwynn noch Medivh noch Kämpfen werden.
> 
> Archimonde hatte als höchster von Sargeras Offizieren schon eine viel zu kleine Rolle.
> 
> ...



Schon, Sargeras ist im Moment der Stärkste. Aber arbeitet Blizz nich an Warcraft 4? Wer weiß was da noch alles auf uns zukommt...


----------



## morcvomorc (8. Dezember 2008)

Kovu schrieb:


> Ich halte die Aspekte eigendlich auch für mit die schlimmsten Gegner die möglich sind. (das man Malygos mit 10 man legen können soll ist doch ein Witz... typisch Blizzard -_-) Wer die Bücher gelesen hatt weiß wie mächtig Aspekte sein können. Die haut man nicht so nebenbei um.





ähhm du hast da was vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Neltharion  (Deathwing)  hat seinen kompletten Drachenschwarm (blau)  vernichtet.  Heute gibt es nur wieder welche weil  Der zeit aspekt (name vergessen xD)  eier aus der vergangenheit geholt hat.   und genau weil seine komplette "Familie" getötet wurde, geriet malygos in den wahnsinn und versteckte sich viele tausen jahre  (laut krieg der ahnen).   ich nehme mal an in der zeit hat seine kraft massiv nachgegeben,  und sein hass auf die magie der menschen in kraft gesetzt.     


C'thun  :   WÄRE unschlagbar hätte er / es  sich kompllet befreit.   <  Siehe Kil'jeadan^^     mich würde es nich wundern wenn man in wow iwan nochma gegen ihn in seiner kompletten form kämpfen darf^^




meiner meinung nach ist der stärkste boss Deathwing.   ja ihr werdet sagen der wurde ja besiegt,   aber ihr vergesst das BEVOR  die anderen 4 Aspekte ihre volle Kraft wieder bekamen er mit ihnen gespielt hat, den blauen drachenschwarm auslöschte  und alle lebewesen unterjochte.    Klar er hatte die Dämonenseele  (drachenseele)  die von RHONIN zerstört wurde, aber trotzdem^^      +  er hat seine UNZERSTÖRBARE rüstung,  die selbst als alle "normal" gebliebenen aspekte ihre stärksten attacken auf einen punkt konzentrierten.  Da werden 1000ende  80er nich ausreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








los flamed los xD   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     mfg


----------



## Belpheron (8. Dezember 2008)

Newplayerbrows08 schrieb:


> ey was kann elune denn so besonderes das die platz 1 ist oO?



Eigentlich nicht viel, sie ist, wenn mans so will eine Priesterin, nur ihr Level ist im vergleich zu den anderen einfach extrem (laut Regelbuch)

In diesem buch werden sogenannte Encounter Level beschrieben, je höher desto schwerer. 

Im Vergleich: 
Arthas: Encounter level 5
Elune: Encounter level 90   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vom reinen Level her hat elune ein dreimal so hohes lvl wie Amanthul der auf platz 2 ist.


----------



## talsimir (8. Dezember 2008)

Hogger...^^ Ne im Ernst ich fande Kael´Thas war ein schöner Bosskampf aber leider geht da eh keiner mehr hin und schwer war er auch!^^


----------



## Heileheile (8. Dezember 2008)

HFMWolle schrieb:


> Mmh mal im Ernst
> 
> Loken
> 
> ...



Einfach  alle in den Boss stellen und umnucen. Gegen den Schaden mit Gruppenheilung oder gs anheilen, dann castet der gerade mal 2-3 mal seine Blitznovas^^, Erfolg inclusive!!


----------



## Bullet1990 (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht warum ihr alle so an dem alten, vorhandenen Content festhaltet. Kann es nicht sein das sich einfach ein neuer Gegner erhebt ??? In anderen RPGs kommt bei Erweiterungen doch auch ein neuer, bisher unbekannter Gegner. Und der muss ja nicht unbedingt das ganze Pantheon und alle Aspekte mit einem Schlag weghauen können. Ich meine Arthas und Illidan sind doch auch einfach so geboren. Als nächstes sollte es Ashzara als Gegner geben finde ich und vielleicht dann in dem gleichen Addon wenn es Ashzara gibt dann vielleicht ihre Verbündeten, also irgendwelche neuen Kreaturen, oder einfach nur neue Gegner. Oder warum bekommen wir nicht einen Seitenwechsel wie wir ihn schon hatte? Varamathras ist ja auch nicht mehr der beste Freund von Sylvannas. Warum geht zB nicht Khadgar zu Ahzara, weil sie ihm Macht versprochen hat. Warum dreht Medivh nicht durch? 
Wie ihr seht könnte noch viel neues passieren.


----------



## Sprite13 (8. Dezember 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> *HIGHLORD SAURFANG*(*link* zu WoWwiki also nix Keylogger)
> 
> Alles 100% wahr
> 
> ...



Leider falsch. In dem Video das man bei der Pforte des Zorns sieht, wird saurfang erst von Arthas verletzt und stirbt dann durch das gift der verlassenen.

Ich denk mal die Götter die Sargeras erschaffen haben sind die stärksten ... aber wer hat die dann erschaffen ?


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (8. Dezember 2008)

Nur ein Krieger der Horde kann unschlagbar sein, siehe -> Saurfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sprite13:

...wie du keine Ahnung hast. Das in dem Video ist nich Highlord Saurfang sondern Young Saurfang. Der stribt, aber der alte, nein, der steh da, wo Allis nie hinkommen werden und wenn, dann hauter sie eh um ^^


----------



## Yada` (8. Dezember 2008)

Ihr dürft nicht von World of Warcraft ausgehen, sondern müsst von der Warcraft-Geschichte ausgehen. WoW besagt, dass Ragnaros simpler ist, als es beispielsweise Supremus ist - wie kann es sein, dass ein geschichtlich unbedeutender Gegner (Supremus) mächtiger ist, als der Feuergott Ragna 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Schwachsinn...

Von der Warcraftstory raus kann man nicht direkt lesen, wer der stärkste ist. Daher ist diese Diskussion höchstwahrscheinlich sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belpheron (8. Dezember 2008)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Leider falsch. In dem Video das man bei der Pforte des Zorns sieht, wird saurfang erst von Arthas verletzt und stirbt dann durch das gift der verlassenen.
> 
> Ich denk mal die Götter die Sargeras erschaffen haben sind die stärksten ... aber wer hat die dann erschaffen ?



Hey, Wenn man keine Ahnung hat.. ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sargeras wurde nicht von den "Göttern" erschaffen. Sargeras ist der Bruder von Aman´thul und ein Vanir Titan.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (8. Dezember 2008)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Leider falsch. In dem Video das man bei der Pforte des Zorns sieht, wird saurfang erst von Arthas verletzt und stirbt dann durch das gift der verlassenen.
> 
> Ich denk mal die Götter die Sargeras erschaffen haben sind die stärksten ... aber wer hat die dann erschaffen ?



1. Saurfangs Sohn starb an der Pforte, nicht Saurfang selber.

2. Sargeras ist nicht von einem Gott so erschaffen worden wie er jetzt is, er ist ein bekloppt gewordener Titan


----------



## chiaxoxo (8. Dezember 2008)

der seuchenhund gluth ist stärker als der alte gott cthun weil der it ja level 80 ne!!!


----------



## Belpheron (8. Dezember 2008)

Yada` schrieb:


> Ihr dürft nicht von World of Warcraft ausgehen, sondern müsst von der Warcraft-Geschichte ausgehen. WoW besagt, dass Ragnaros simpler ist, als es beispielsweise Supremus ist - wie kann es sein, dass ein geschichtlich unbedeutender Gegner (Supremus) mächtiger ist, als der Feuergott Ragna
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ragnaros hat zu MC Zeiten mit einem mickrigen Bruchteil seiner Macht gekämpft weil er vorzeitig aus seiner Regeneration von der Verbannung geweckt wurde.


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Dezember 2008)

Das mächtigste Wesen/die mächtigsten Wesen sind die Titanen.


----------



## Belpheron (8. Dezember 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> der seuchenhund gluth ist stärker als der alte gott cthun weil der it ja level 80 ne!!!



Hier Gilt das Gleiche, wir haben nur gegen ein Auge von C´thun gekämpft, C´thun selbst hat tausende augen und noch viel mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virusmaster (8. Dezember 2008)

einer der alten götter oder todesschwinge oda ein titan oder sargeras oder was weiss ich vielleicht Kil´jaeden in seiner vollen größe macht und häßlichkeit


----------



## Dragonheart213 (8. Dezember 2008)

Newplayerbrows08 schrieb:


> ey was kann elune denn so besonderes das die platz 1 ist oO?



Zitat Shadows and Light:

Elune is the only true goddes of the world an the most powerfull Eternal in Azeroth. Sie is aber reiner Heiler.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (8. Dezember 2008)

Bei C´thun ist man noch nichtmals sicher ob er zu "den 3" gehört, auf WoWwiki steht auch bei The old Gods, das man nicht sicher weiß ob es 3 5 oder 6 sind


----------



## Realtec (8. Dezember 2008)

heißt es nicht "was ist die stärkste kreatur in wow?"


----------



## Briefklammer (8. Dezember 2008)

ein verbugter level 4 eber ^^


----------



## Dark2Devil (8. Dezember 2008)

BOB DER GEISTHEILER MIT DEM HAMMER OF RESURECTION

ne spass bei seite

ich würde sagen der aspekt der zeit / des lebens weil wie willst du etwas töten das was das du es töten willst bevor du überhaupt lebst oder das dich nicht einmal ins LEBEN lässt


----------



## Arkoras (8. Dezember 2008)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, "Shadows and Light" Warcraft RPG Buch, und damit offiziell ;-P



Da hat sich halt irgendwer mal was ausgedacht...das hat sicher nix mehr mit dem akutellen zu tun, und nur so btw, Elune ist sehr schwach, da sie nie kämpft, könnte sie auch niemanden besiegen


----------



## Belpheron (8. Dezember 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Da hat sich halt irgendwer mal was ausgedacht...das hat sicher nix mehr mit dem akutellen zu tun, und nur so btw, Elune ist sehr schwach, da sie nie kämpft, könnte sie auch niemanden besiegen



ÄÄÄÄÄÄ!! FALSCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hat sich nicht irgendjemand so ausgedacht sondern es waren Die Offiziellen Storyschreiber und das ganze wurde von Blizzard abgesegnet und wird IMMERNOCH als aktuell deklariert. Dass Elune nie kämpft ist richtig. Sie beschwichtigt beide seiten so lange bis beide sich wieder vertragen. Trotzdem ist sie vom Level her das höchste wesen.


----------



## MetallBrocken (8. Dezember 2008)

ich glaub es is t franklin der freundlcihe in der brennenden steppe der onhittet einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. Dezember 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Da hat sich halt irgendwer mal was ausgedacht...das hat sicher nix mehr mit dem akutellen zu tun, und nur so btw, Elune ist sehr schwach, da sie nie kämpft, könnte sie auch niemanden besiegen


Nur weil sie es nicht tut heißt es noch lange nicht, daß sie es nicht *KANN*.
In die Enge getriebene Eichhörnchen können ja bekanntlich auch zu reißenden Bestien werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathknight3 (8. Dezember 2008)

derzeitig alexstrasza die hat 139 mio leben (in ihrer drachenform)


----------



## domokun (8. Dezember 2008)

Belpheron schrieb:


> Dass Elune nie kämpft ist richtig. Sie beschwichtigt beide seiten so lange bis beide sich wieder vertragen. Trotzdem ist sie vom Level her das höchste wesen.



Das stinkt doch... die Tante hat einfach keinen Arsch in der Hose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denk, die Titanen haben jedenfalls theoretisch wohl mit am meisten Potential.


----------



## Styl4 (8. Dezember 2008)

Arthas ist nurn kleiner fisch
stärker als Arthas ist Kil'Jaeden der dann hoffentlich auftaucht sobald man arthas down hat...

Sargeras ist eher unwarscheinlich da dieser tot ist - würde er leben hätte illidan ihm nicht seinen stein abziehen können-


Oder mal ganz vom Geschehen weg...


Arthas stirbt und der Lich King "wandert" in kil'jaeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (8. Dezember 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Nur weil sie es nicht tut heißt es noch lange nicht, daß sie es nicht *KANN*.
> In die Enge getriebene Eichhörnchen können ja bekanntlich auch zu reißenden Bestien werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Elune kämpft nicht, wenn sie nur beschwichtigt...dann will ich sehen wie sie alte Götter beschwichtigt...also so mächtig kann sie nicht sein, wenn sie sogar zulässt ,das der Traum verdorben wird bzw womöglich sie sogar selbst verdorben ist


----------



## huladai (8. Dezember 2008)

ich


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Dezember 2008)

Storytechnisch wären die alten Götter am stärksten.
Die Titanen schwächer, und selbst der mächtigste Titan,
der verdorbene Sargeras, ist ihnen nicht annähernd gewachsen.

Und wegen Adal, Chuck Norris und Arthas:

Sie sind im Reich der sterblichen sehr böse. Aber im gesamten
Warcraft-Universum sind sie bestenfalls Goldfische im Bodensee...

MfG, 

Schadoweye


----------



## Falathrim (8. Dezember 2008)

Styl4 schrieb:


> Arthas ist nurn kleiner fisch
> stärker als Arthas ist Kil'Jaeden der dann hoffentlich auftaucht sobald man arthas down hat...
> 
> Sargeras ist eher unwarscheinlich da dieser tot ist - würde er leben hätte illidan ihm nicht seinen stein abziehen können-
> ...


Arthas ist laut Blizz "Das stärkste Wesen in Azeroth"...das ist echt n kleiner Fisch wa?

Und Sargeras ist wie schon so oft gesagt nicht tot, Brox hat ihn ein bischen am Fuß gekratzt, davon stirbt der nicht...ich mein der ist der Stärkste aller Titanen, den macht so schnell kein Ork kaputt. Auch keiner aus der Sippe des Saurfang. 
Elune ist dadurch dass sie eben Heilerin und Neutral ist (Sie ist sozusagen der perfekte Gott->nicht rachsüchtig, aber alle ihre Schöpfungen liebend) zwar das mächtigste Wesen das es gibt, aber nicht das Stärkste...das dürften die lieben Leute aus dem Pantheon unter sich ausmachen...oder die alten Götter...C'Thun ftw.!


----------



## der Po (8. Dezember 2008)

ich würd sagen sargeras. eigentlich der story nach ubar ubar l33t noxxorpwner mächtig, aber blizz trau ich alles zu. ich mein, wenn man sogar archimonde mit 25 leuten legen kann...


----------



## Redtim (8. Dezember 2008)

@ der Po: das mit archimond ist die sache das es sowieso inner vergangenheit spielt, tot is er sowieso! da kann man sich halt streiten (wegen dem raid) aber unbestreitbar is das er tot is

wir brauchen nicht lange diskutierern. der Stärkste auf Azeroth (auf der guten seite) ist Sauerfang. Er ist die wiedergebuert von CHuck norris in WoW. 

Aber der unkillbarste ist einfach Sargeras


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und Sargeras ist wie schon so oft gesagt nicht tot, Brox hat ihn ein bischen am Fuß gekratzt, davon stirbt der nicht...ich mein der ist der Stärkste aller Titanen, den macht so schnell kein Ork kaputt. Auch keiner aus der Sippe des Saurfang.




Öhhhhmmm Sargeras hat sich selbst im Duell mit Aegwynn geopfert um seine Seele in ihr zu verstecken
(Nach zulesen hier: http://www.gedichte.com/showthread.php?t=125352  ja, ich hab das gemacht XD)
Er war bis dato nur Körperlos. Mit Medivh´s Geburt ging er in ihn hinüber und brachte die Orcs nach Azeroth.

Im verlauf des ersten Krieges starb er durch die Hand Khadgars der Medivh mit seinem Schwert tötete.

Bäm! Nun ging Sargeras in den Nether ein, ob das direkt tot ist, ist fraglich. er hat atm keinen Einfluss
oder verbirgt das nur gekonnt.

MfG, Schadoweye

&#8364;dit: Ich muss Redtim den Spaß verderben (sry). Sargeras ist sowas von garnicht "unkillbar"


----------



## nalcarya (8. Dezember 2008)

Belpheron schrieb:


> Im Vergleich:
> Arthas: Encounter level 5
> Elune: Encounter level 90
> 
> ...


Also dem Monsterhandbuch vom Rollenspiel nach hat Arthas als Lich King ein Challenge-Rating von 52, nicht 5 Oo
Aber von den dort enthaltenen Monstern und Legendären Wesen ist er der mächtigste... sind aber weder Elune noch irgendwelche Titanen drin. Elune wird nur am Rande als einzige echte Gottheit und mächstigster "Eternal" erwähnt, aber nicht in Spielwerten beschrieben. Eine weitere Figur daraus wäre z.B. Sylvanas mit einem Rating von 27 (also grad mal halb so stark wie Arthas^^)... muss nachher zuhause nochmal schauen wer da noch alles explizit drinsteht.

Das Buch auf das du dich beziehst geht doch genauso nach dem D20-Regelsystem (und dem entsprechenden Challenge-System), oder?




Arkoras schrieb:


> Was Blizzard aus der Lore macht und wie es echt ist sind 2 paar Stiefel, Blizz brauchte nen Boss -> einen der 4 ausgewählt und tata. Hat nix mit lore zu tun


...
Blizzard allein bestimmt was "die echte Lore" von Warcraft ist... sonst niemand.


----------



## xx-elf (8. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne andre Frage bezieht sich der Post auf die Stärkste Kreatur in Warcraft oder den stärksten Gegner bzw. stärkste Herrausforderung für lv 100 what ever?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gegen Elune wird man ja wohlkaum kämpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Wurde Sargeras ned in Sunwell von dem Portal zerrissen, durch das er nach Azeroth kommen wollt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei der ganze Thread beständig sinnfreier wird, eigt wiederholen sich nurnoch alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Korrektur Kil Jaeden wurde in Sunwell gekillt ned Sargeras sry.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings ist Sargeras schon tot der hat ja Medivh in den Wahnsinn getrieben.. bla bla schwafel u.s.w.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Belpheron (8. Dezember 2008)

Das Mächtigste Wesen ist somit Sargeras Auf der Bösen Seite und Elune auf der Guten Seite.

Wobei Man bedenken Sollte dass Aggramar, wenn er Gorshalach hätte, das mächtigste Gute Wesen wäre und Sargeras voll Umboxen würde wie man es Heute so schön sagt ;P


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (8. Dezember 2008)

1. Der Wahre Hexer

2. Hogger

3. Chuck Norris

4. Ich (xD)

5. Oder doch Hogger


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. Dezember 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Und wegen Adal, *Chuck Norris* und Arthas:
> 
> Sie sind im Reich der sterblichen sehr böse. Aber im gesamten
> Warcraft-Universum sind sie bestenfalls Goldfische im Bodensee...


Mach den armen Chuck mal nicht kleiner als er eh schon ist. Mich wunderts ja, daß sie ihm noch keinen NPC "gewidmet" haben wie der strunzdummen Paris Hilton oder dem nicht weniger dollen McGyver. Wahrscheinlich aus gutem Grund, irgendwann muß die Welt of Warcraft ja mal vernichtet werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crosis (8. Dezember 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ich sag mal Aman'thul. Aber gegen den wird man sowieso nie kämpfen, es sei denn er wird aus irgendeinem Grund der Verderbnis anheimfallen.^^


er müsste net der verderbnis erlegen es geht auch anders also ungefähr so...
arthas sein ganz böser bube--->amanthul kommen zurück nach azeroth--->seine over-imba-roxxor-ultra-mega-power fängt an die erdoberfläche aufzureißen--->völker auf azeroth wollen planeten heile haben also klatscht man den um.

BTT: wenn man es im verhältnis sieht ist König Mosh wohl mit Hogger wirklich am stärksten^^


----------



## Belpheron (8. Dezember 2008)

ach und nochmal zu Elune auf die Frage was sie denn so macht.

Elune never engages in combat of any kind, nor does she allow it to occur in her presence. Though she never physically manifests in the world of mortals, when she involves herself in a violent situation she arrives invisibly and undetected using her song of peace to calm the combatants until sunrise.S&L 80


----------



## Ilunadin (8. Dezember 2008)

Bei alledem stellt sich mir aber eine Frage: Warum gibt mir ein fetter Drache( wie Onyxia) keine Erfahrung,aber das Wildschwein auf LV79 massig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crosis (8. Dezember 2008)

der schrieb:


> ich würd sagen sargeras. eigentlich der story nach ubar ubar l33t noxxorpwner mächtig, aber blizz trau ich alles zu. ich mein, wenn man sogar archimonde mit 25 leuten legen kann...


zwischen archimonde und sargeras besteht ein meilenweiter unterschied du kannst das kräfteverhältnis etwa so einschätzen: 
sargeras=großer böser titan(etwa 15km x 6km groß^^) (DB-Wertung: Kampfkraft von 9000^^)
archimonde=eine hautschuppe(etwa 1mm x 1mm) von sargeras (DB-Wertung: Kampfkraft von 0,000001)
kil'jaeden=eine hautschuppe(etwa 2mm x 1,5mm) von sargeras(dieser nur zur veranschaulichung^^) (DB-Wertung: Kampfkraft von 0,00001)

zahlen sind natürlich rein erfunden es soll nur zur übersicht der krafte dienen, irgendwo weit drüber sind natürlich hogger und chuck norris und drunter ist so ziemlich der rest der einem so einfallen kann


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Dezember 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> zwischen archimonde und sargeras besteht ein meilenweiter unterschied du kannst das kräfteverhältnis etwa so einschätzen:
> sargeras=großer böser titan(etwa 15km x 6km groß^^) (DB-Wertung: Kampfkraft von 9000^^)
> archimonde=eine hautschuppe(etwa 1mm x 1mm) von sargeras (DB-Wertung: Kampfkraft von 0,000001)
> kil'jaeden=eine hautschuppe(etwa 2mm x 1,5mm) von sargeras(dieser nur zur veranschaulichung^^) (DB-Wertung: Kampfkraft von 0,00001)
> ...




Ganz böse. Archimonde war stärker als Kil´jiaeden, Killi war nur der "Rachsüchtige Denker". Killi hatte
die Ideen, Archimonde war der Heerführer da er stärker war.

Ausserdem ist dein vergleich stark übertrieben. Sargeras war um vielfaches mächtiger als beide
zusammen, aber nicht in dieser Dimension^^

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Arquilis (8. Dezember 2008)

Sargaeras find ich                                 (kp ob man den so schreibt)


----------



## Crosis (8. Dezember 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Bei alledem stellt sich mir aber eine Frage: Warum gibt mir ein fetter Drache( wie Onyxia) keine Erfahrung,aber das Wildschwein auf LV79 massig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja ony ist ja nur auf lvl63^^ beweis kann jeder hexer auf lvl80 liefern denn ein mob lvl72 oder höher gibt nen splitter aber ony nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber die überlegung wirklich tiefgründig genauso kann man(was noch besser meiner meinung nach ist) C'Thun nehmen den guten alten *Gott*. Wieso gibt ein solch mächtiges wesen keine EP? bzw wieso ist so ein kleiner vogel wie Kel'thuzad höher im raidcontent(auchschon früher) eingestuft als ein Gott? blizzard hat wirklich keine ahnung von logik...und das ist kräfte-logik die darf und muss in wow sein sonst könnten auch X-tausende miniarthase als tiere(diese kleinen lvl1-5 viecher die überall herumkriechen) rumlaufen^^


----------



## Namir (8. Dezember 2008)

ich denke mal, dass man die stadtbosse eigentlich nicht besiegen dürfte. da bei normaler stadtverteidigung so viele leute aufgeboten werden müssten, dass die server sterben. deshalb musste man die immer in der nacht machen, da dann der pvp-effekt wegfällt.


----------



## Crosis (8. Dezember 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ganz böse. Archimonde war stärker als Kil´jiaeden, Killi war nur der "Rachsüchtige Denker". Killi hatte
> die Ideen, Archimonde war der Heerführer da er stärker war.
> 
> Ausserdem ist dein vergleich stark übertrieben. Sargeras war um vielfaches mächtiger als beide
> ...


deshalb ich ja auch schreiben das die zahlen ausgedacht^^ und btw archimonde ist ein paar jährchen tot kil'jaeden hat halt trainiert^^


----------



## Jiwari (8. Dezember 2008)

Bullet1990 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum ihr alle so an dem alten, vorhandenen Content festhaltet. Kann es nicht sein das sich einfach ein neuer Gegner erhebt ??? In anderen RPGs kommt bei Erweiterungen doch auch ein neuer, bisher unbekannter Gegner. Und der muss ja nicht unbedingt das ganze Pantheon und alle Aspekte mit einem Schlag weghauen können. [...] Oder warum bekommen wir nicht einen Seitenwechsel wie wir ihn schon hatte? Varamathras ist ja auch nicht mehr der beste Freund von Sylvannas. Warum geht zB nicht Khadgar zu Ahzara, weil sie ihm Macht versprochen hat. Warum dreht Medivh nicht durch?
> Wie ihr seht könnte noch viel neues passieren.



Was heißt nun seitenwechsel? Vari war nie Sylvanas ergebener sondern hat nur mitgespielt um die Verlassenen(oder warens die Vergessen?) auszuspionieren und von innen zu zerstören, was ihm ja auch fast gelang. 

Khadgar ist, ferner ich mich recht erinner, abgesehn von Medivh der mächtigste Menschliche Magier auf Azeroth und hat mittlerweile so viel erfahrungen gesammelt das er sich nicht einfach Ködern lassen würde. Btw: Habe ich etwas verpasst, oder warum lebt er eigentlich noch? Die ganze Sache nie ganz verstanden, wer die Bücher kennt wird sich erinnern, es ist immer wieder davon die Rede das er auf Draenor(Scherbenwelt) Sterben wird bzw er hatte eine Vision in Medivhs Turm. Warum kann ich ihm nun allerdings Heut immernoch in Shattrath die Handschütteln?

Die ganze 'Medivh-goes-Crazy-Story' hatten wir schon und wurde im Buch "Der letze Wächter" abgehandelt.

Aber ein neuer Gegner wäre schon etwas, vielleicht geht es ja mal endlich richtig mit der Geschichte um den Endlosen Drachenschwarm los? Würde mich ja auch Interessieren welche Entität nun dahinter steckt. Ist es wirklich Nozdormu? Oder hat Sargeras doch seine Finger mit im Spiel und er Manipuliert ihn nur?

EDIT:


			
				der schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd sagen sargeras. eigentlich der story nach ubar ubar l33t noxxorpwner mächtig, aber blizz trau ich alles zu. ich mein, wenn man sogar archimonde mit 25 leuten legen kann...



Um auch nochmal aufs Topic zusprechen zukommen(^^), schließe mich dem an, Sargeras ist/wird/bleibt wohl DAS mächtigste Wesen in der Welt von Warcraft. *Seufz* Immernoch: Archimonde wird nicht von 25 leuten gelegt. Die Ahnen der Nachtelfen kämpfen an deiner Seite und nur so ließ sich Archimonde bezwingen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palarius01 (8. Dezember 2008)

also Archimonde versteh ich nicht ganz ich meine:

-Die Nachtelfen geben ihre unsterblichkeit auf um ihn zu kill

und man kann (also bei BC) ihn in einem 25er raid killn (jetzt wahrscheinlich zu 10) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich denke Die alten Götter oder Sargeras sind die stärksten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith: mist zu spät mit nachtelfen story^^


----------



## Ragsha (8. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde ganz klar die Ratten sind die stärksten wenn die sich mal versammeln sind wir alle tot!!!


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Dezember 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Öhhhhmmm Sargeras hat sich selbst im Duell mit Aegwynn geopfert um seine Seele in ihr zu verstecken
> (Nach zulesen hier: http://www.gedichte.com/showthread.php?t=125352  ja, ich hab das gemacht XD)
> Er war bis dato nur Körperlos. Mit Medivh´s Geburt ging er in ihn hinüber und brachte die Orcs nach Azeroth.
> 
> ...


Wenn Sargeras zurückkommen will dann könnte er das auch.Außerdem hat Aegwynn da doch nur gegen einen kleinen Teil von Sargeras gekämpft und nicht einmal den hätte sie besiegt hätte Sargeras nicht von ihr besiegt werden wollen.
Also lebt Sargeras noch und wird und bald alle plätten.


----------



## Crosis (8. Dezember 2008)

Namir schrieb:


> ich denke mal, dass man die stadtbosse eigentlich nicht besiegen dürfte. da bei normaler stadtverteidigung so viele leute aufgeboten werden müssten, dass die server sterben. deshalb musste man die immer in der nacht machen, da dann der pvp-effekt wegfällt.


*hust* haste dir mal darnassus, exodar bzw donnerfels, silbermond angeguckt? da kannste dich alleine in ne ini stellen(und du hast schon fast mehr gesellschaft^^) da ist bis auf ein paar einzelne nie was los die kannste jeder zeit eben schnell "umnuken"^^ zum anderen muss ich dir recht geben für sogenannte "PvP-Weltbosse/ziele" ist das wirklich lachhaft, zum ersten das die server nun wirklich nichts aushalten(von 80Mann kommen nur 60 an weil die anderen 20 schon discs im eingangstor haben und wegen serverüberlastung nicht einloggen können) muss man dir rechtgeben...naja und pvp-effekt...der fällt auch tagsüber weg die meißten interessiert es net wirklich, besonders nicht wenn man nach darnassus oder exodar die am arsch der welt liegen reisen muss.


----------



## Crosis (8. Dezember 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wenn Sargeras zurückkommen will dann könnte er das auch.Außerdem hat Aegwynn da doch nur gegen einen kleinen Teil von Sargeras gekämpft und nicht einmal den hätte sie besiegt hätte Sargeras nicht von ihr besiegt werden wollen.
> Also lebt Sargeras noch und wird und bald alle plätten.


nein wird er net denn dann kommen die titanen zurück und sargeras wird der erste belagerungsboss(man reitet auf titanen xD)


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Dezember 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> nein wird er net denn dann kommen die titanen zurück und sargeras wird der erste belagerungsboss(man reitet auf titanen xD)


eigentlich ne prima idee


----------



## delepis (8. Dezember 2008)

der aktuell stärkste (von der schlagkraft her) ingame boss ist meiner meinung nach flickwerk... ich hab sonst noch keinen boss gesehen der am off/tank 20k-30k dmg macht mit einem schlag pro sek


----------



## Dark2Devil (8. Dezember 2008)

delepis schrieb:


> der aktuell stärkste (von der schlagkraft her) ingame boss ist meiner meinung nach flickwerk... ich hab sonst noch keinen boss gesehen der am off/tank 20k-30k dmg macht mit einem schlag pro sek



4 Boss mh enrage am mt 120000 dmg


----------



## Lindi (8. Dezember 2008)

Sargeras...


Aman*Thul oder Eonar zu bekämpfen wäre quatsch die sind ja (noch) ned wahnisnnig geworden ^^


----------



## airace (8. Dezember 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Elune ist sehr schwach, da sie nie kämpft, könnte sie auch niemanden besiegen


mhh aber warscheinlich würde der kampf damit enden der der Angreifer gegen sie am hungertod stirbt, weil sie sich selbts jede 3 sec einen 54827623456 crit heal reinhaut und dann ein schild castet was 2346758902 schaden absorbiert...mit 10 sec abkingzeit :-)




Falathrim schrieb:


> Arthas ist laut Blizz "Das stärkste Wesen in Azeroth"...das ist echt n kleiner Fisch wa?


Genau! er ist das stärkste Wesen *in Azeroth* oder man müste sagen *auf* Azeroth weil es sind ja noch die alten götter ich Azeroth gefangen.



der schrieb:


> ich würd sagen sargeras. eigentlich der story nach ubar ubar l33t noxxorpwner mächtig, aber blizz trau ich alles zu. ich mein, wenn man sogar archimonde mit 25 leuten legen kann...


man tötet Archimand ja garncith richtig... wenn du WC3 gespielt hättest würdest du das wissen er Rüttelt am Worldtree und dan kommen tausende Kleine Whisps und töten ihn....



Crosis schrieb:


> aber die überlegung wirklich tiefgründig genauso kann man(was noch besser meiner meinung nach ist) C'Thun nehmen den guten alten *Gott*. Wieso gibt ein solch mächtiges wesen keine EP?


ganz einfach weil du nur gegen C´Thuns auge kämpsft wenn wir auf 60 gegen ihn selbst gekämpft hätten hätte er blup gemacht und selbst BOB könnte uns nicht mehr Flicken....
(wir haben also nur mit C,Thuns Fußnagel Gekämpft also jetzt im größen verhältniss)


----------



## Liju (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss gestehen ich kenn mich Storymäßig überhaupt nicht aus, hab auch nicht die letzen 8 Seiten hier gelesen und insofern kommt meine Frage : Schonmal jemand an *C'thun* gedacht ?

Der Gute pustet nur mit seinem Auge nen ganzes Raid um, wie Mächtig muss dann der ganze Typ sein ? Bekämpfen werden wir ihn wahrscheinlich nie, und falls doch, gibt das mit Bossen in WoW & Killen überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr ;P


----------



## Crosis (8. Dezember 2008)

airace schrieb:


> ganz einfach weil du nur gegen C´Thuns auge kämpsft wenn wir auf 60 gegen ihn selbst gekämpft hätten hätte er blup gemacht und selbst BOB könnte uns nicht mehr Flicken....
> (wir haben also nur mit C,Thuns Fußnagel Gekämpft also jetzt im größen verhältniss)


ZONG! falsch die erste phase ist gegen C'Thuns Auge dieser komische fleischklops ist C'Thun

Hier der Unterschied:
Auge von C'Thun
C'Thun(Leiche mit Raid im Vordergrund)
Hier der Beweis das das Vieh auch wirklich C'Thun heißt(auf den Gegnernamen zoomen)

und BTW Arthas hat in WC3 auch einen Vergessenen (Gott?^^) gekillt was das angeht sollte er schon stärker sein^^



Liju schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen ich kenn mich Storymäßig überhaupt nicht aus, hab auch nicht die letzen 8 Seiten hier gelesen und insofern kommt meine Frage : Schonmal jemand an *C'thun* gedacht ?
> 
> Der Gute pustet nur mit seinem Auge nen ganzes Raid um, wie Mächtig muss dann der ganze Typ sein ? Bekämpfen werden wir ihn wahrscheinlich nie, und falls doch, gibt das mit Bossen in WoW & Killen überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr ;P


sollte sich hiermit erledigt haben^^

EDIT: falls die links nicht gehen einfach mal bei google "cthun" eingeben das letzte bild auf der ersten seite gibt aufschluss


----------



## Morgwath (8. Dezember 2008)

Saurfang.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (8. Dezember 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Kenn zwar die nicht die ganze Story von WoW. (Ja ich oute mich an der Stelle mal) aber von der Spielmechanik her ist A'dal unschlagbar. Den hat Blizz so hoch gepusht das wenn man ihn angreifen könnte man wahrscheinlich nicht mal mit 10 40er Raids auch nur die geringste Chance gegen ihn hätte.
> 
> Wurde soweit mein Wissensstand ist gemacht weil laufend wer nen Elite-Mob hin gekitet hat. Uvuros usw...
> 
> ...




Irgentwann gabs hier auch mal einen Screen von A'dal auf PTR. Dort hat er einen angegriffen der den Teufelshächer (?) oder sonst was nach Shatt gekitet hat. 100.000 DMG hat der jenige bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbst der beste MT wurde das nicht überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crosis (8. Dezember 2008)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> Irgentwann gabs hier auch mal einen Screen von A'dal auf PTR. Dort hat er einen angegriffen der den Teufelshächer (?) oder sonst was nach Shatt gekitet hat. 100.000 DMG hat der jenige bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


trotzdem nichts gegen C'thun der an die 100.000.000 herankommt^^


----------



## Annovella (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich.


Ja ich zähle auch als Boss. (Wenn nicht sogar als Gott*lol*)


----------



## Chikkou (8. Dezember 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich.
> 
> 
> Ja ich zähle auch als Boss. (Wenn nicht sogar als Gott*lol*)



Du wirst doch von nem level 1 hassen beim vorbei hoppeln ge 1hitet.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (8. Dezember 2008)

So, gehen wir mal von den Fakten aus!

Elunde ist laut dem offizielen Pen & Paper RPG von Blizz die mächstigste Kreatur im WoW Universum (aber nur reiner Heiler!)

Jetzt, das Pantholeon und die alten Götter.
Die Masse machts, deshalb ist theoretisch das Pantholeon mächtiger als die alten Götter.
ABER, in ihrer Macht sind die Götter viel mächtiger als die Titanen.
Ein einzelner Titan hätte keine Chance gegen einen alten Gott. Nur zusammen können sie alle besiegen.
1. Elune
2. Alte Götter
3. Pantholeon
4. Sargeras

So siehts für mich aus.


----------



## untmax (8. Dezember 2008)

wie wärs mit den alten göttern? ich mein das waren ja 3 oder so und man hat ka wieviele titanen gebraucht um die gefangen zu nehmen (nichtmal die konnten sie töten) also denk ich mal dass die schon ziemlich stark sind


satzzeichen ftw


----------



## Crosis (8. Dezember 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> So, gehen wir mal von den Fakten aus!
> 
> Elunde ist laut dem offizielen Pen & Paper RPG von Blizz die mächstigste Kreatur im WoW Universum (aber nur reiner Heiler!)
> 
> ...


schließe mich an wobei ich mit Elune nicht direkt einverstanden bin. wie du schon sagtest ein reiner Heiler^^ ich würde die eher in () setzen weil es um die stärkste kreatur geht(auch wenn die macht der heilung etc etc auch eine art von stärke ist, ist sie hier weniger gefragt gewesen^^)


----------



## Toxpack (8. Dezember 2008)

ganz klar, Grommash Hellscream ;-)


----------



## Crosis (8. Dezember 2008)

untmax schrieb:


> wie wärs mit den alten göttern? ich mein das waren ja 3 oder so und man hat ka wieviele titanen gebraucht um die gefangen zu nehmen (nichtmal die konnten sie töten) also denk ich mal dass die schon ziemlich stark sind
> 
> 
> satzzeichen ftw


gucke mal auf wowwiki^^ blizzard hat nie bekannt gegeben wieviele alte götter es wirklich gibt, 5 sollen es wohl angeblich sein(was auch sinn macht weil es auch 5 drachenaspekte gibt, also 1aspekt als wächter für jeden gott), manche sagen auch es wären mehr^^


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> schließe mich an wobei ich mit Elune nicht direkt einverstanden bin. wie du schon sagtest ein reiner Heiler^^ ich würde die eher in () setzen weil es um die stärkste kreatur geht(auch wenn die macht der heilung etc etc auch eine art von stärke ist, ist sie hier weniger gefragt gewesen^^)


ach was wenn du elune an die seite einen titanen stellst und sie den imer heilt dann passt des an stärke^^


----------



## Thoor (8. Dezember 2008)

Die mächtigsten Wesen sind die Titanen und die alten Götter.
Die Titanen haben alles Leben auf der Erde geschaffen wie auch auf vielen anderen Planeten. Leider wurde Sargeras während des Aufenthalts auf der "Erde"(Azeroth) von der brennenden Legion, welche auch sehr mächtig ist, korrumpiert und wurde halt wahnsinnig. Doch bevor dies geschehen ist gelang es den Titanen die überlebenden alten Götter (Eine Leiche liegt in Auberdine bei den Twillights, das riesige Schnecklein mit dem Messer im Rücken(Man sieht also: Grösse ist nicht alles)) zu besiegen und unter der Erde einzuschliessen.... Wesen wie Sargeras, die Titanen und die alten Götter würden Wesen wie Arthas, Elune(Wobei sich bei Elune die Frage mit dem Schutz ihrer Göttin stell) und all das andere Gefleuche mit dem kleinen Zehennagel wegbashen. Laut der Warcraft Lore würd ein Titan Arthas mit einem White hit kritisch für ca 3'6216350632562139658'236582365'63572135'93256127356'9325'732 Schaden treffen, sprich: ONEHIT.

Die wohl 2. mächtigsten Wesen sind die diversen Drachenaspekte, welche von den Titanen die Mächte bekamen auf die Welt aufzupassen....


----------



## tschilpi (8. Dezember 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Die mächtigsten Wesen sind die Titanen und die alten Götter.
> Die Titanen haben alles Leben auf der Erde geschaffen wie auch auf vielen anderen Planeten. Leider wurde Sargeras während des Aufenthalts auf der "Erde"(Azeroth) von der brennenden Legion, welche auch sehr mächtig ist, korrumpiert und wurde halt wahnsinnig. Doch bevor dies geschehen ist gelang es den Titanen die überlebenden alten Götter (Eine Leiche liegt in Auberdine bei den Twillights, das riesige Schnecklein mit dem Messer im Rücken(Man sieht also: Grösse ist nicht alles)) zu besiegen und unter der Erde einzuschliessen.... Wesen wie Sargeras, die Titanen und die alten Götter würden Wesen wie Arthas, Elune(Wobei sich bei Elune die Frage mit dem Schutz ihrer Göttin stell) und all das andere Gefleuche mit dem kleinen Zehennagel wegbashen. Laut der Warcraft Lore würd ein Titan Arthas mit einem White hit kritisch für ca 3'6216350632562139658'236582365'63572135'93256127356'9325'732 Schaden treffen, sprich: ONEHIT.
> 
> Die wohl 2. mächtigsten Wesen sind die diversen Drachenaspekte, welche von den Titanen die Mächte bekamen auf die Welt aufzupassen....


Stimmt nicht so ganz, Sargeras wurde nicht korrumpiert sondern konnte die brennende Legion einfach nicht besiegen, da sie sich immer wieder ''regenerierte''. Er fiel in eine Depression und erkannte, das nur Tod und Zerstörung die Lösung sein kann. Dann wurde er der Obermotz der Brennenden Legion.
(Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege und stempelt mich bitte nicht mit einem [lol selber keine Ahnung] ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Mjuu (8. Dezember 2008)

auch wenn du sagst, Hogger ist es nicht...


ER IST ES :X


----------



## Schlaubel (8. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> na dann kann ich den net kenn bin zu alt für die allianzseite...



du bist bestimmt 14 und meinst du wärst total böse und evil und alle die jünger sind als du spielen allianz und sind kiddies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: hogger witze sind durchgelutscht.

btt: niemand ist unschlagbar würde ich sagen...mann braucht halt nur die richtige armee


----------



## Illian1887 (8. Dezember 2008)

Panador schrieb:


> Hm.... Sargeras sowie die echten Titanen (nicht so Scherze wie Pseudo-Titanen (glaube nach wie vor das sind Diener, nicht Titanen wie man ab und zu liest) wie die Maid(s) etc.), zumindest nicht auf Lvl 80, da müßten schon noch zwei Addons dazukommen. Wenn nun gerade mal Arthas der Endgegner ist, in Zukunft vl Kil'Jaeden, ganz und engültig, nicht zur Hälfte in nem Portal... Sargeras is da doch noch paar Stufen drüber.



Also Kil´jeaden ist ein Eredar, 

Sarages ist ein Titan ^^ und das sind mehr als eine paar Stufen drüber *g*

Und NIE können n Sterbliche Titanen Töten *lacht* Dann könnten wir das Universum neu aufbauen und zu einer Art Supersarages werden. aber ich schweife ab ^^


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2008)

Illian1887 schrieb:


> Also Kil´jeaden ist ein Eredar,
> 
> Sarages ist ein Titan ^^ und das sind mehr als eine paar Stufen drüber *g*
> 
> Und NIE können n Sterbliche Titanen Töten *lacht* Dann könnten wir das Universum neu aufbauen und zu einer Art Supersarages werden. aber ich schweife ab ^^


droppen sollten die eh nichts da
1. alles in übergröße ist (ein schuh von denen kann ein haus für 10 tauren sein)
2. da so eine macht drin schlummert... (Benutzen: Veränder eine Umwelt! *lol*)


----------



## Masterkiller619 (8. Dezember 2008)

Murloc.


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2008)

Masterkiller619 schrieb:


> Murloc.


schriftart fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und meine spontane vermutung: auch 10000000 murlocs kommen aufgrund der hitze in der nähe von sargeras nicht an ihn ran und verkohlen vorher^^


----------



## Masterkiller619 (8. Dezember 2008)

Sargeras rennt doch vor dem Gurgeln weg ;P


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2008)

Masterkiller619 schrieb:


> Sargeras rennt doch vor dem Gurgeln weg ;P
> Max stinkt


bevor die gurgeln sind die schon tod!
und wer ist max 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und warum hast dus rauseditiert^^


----------



## Palarius01 (8. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> droppen sollten die eh nichts da
> 1. alles in übergröße ist (ein schuh von denen kann ein haus für 10 tauren sein)
> 2. da so eine macht drin schlummert... (Benutzen: Veränder eine Umwelt! *lol*)



also wenn die nix dropen solln weils zu groß ist warum soll

-Magtheridon (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben) was dropen hat ja nur einen brustschutz und ne waffe und beides auch zu groß für uns

-Drachen die haben doch eh nix an was kann man da looten???

-u.s.w 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also das mim loot kannste vergessen^^


----------



## Balord (8. Dezember 2008)

Die Stärkste Kreatur in WoW gegen die man bisher kämpfen kann ist eindeutig C´thun mit seinem Augenstrahlen:

-Der erste is eine Arte Kettenblitzschlag der mit jedem den er trifft um ein vielfaches stärkerwird und am Ende mehrere Mille abzieht
-Der zweite Tötet jeden den er Trfifft sofort, egal wie viel life, dem kann man jedoch wenn man ihn sieht leicht ausweichen

Ansonsten ist warscheinlich Sargeras der Stärkste und Natürlich *Hogger*


----------



## Balord (8. Dezember 2008)

Anmerkung:
C´thun ist so stark weil er einer der alten Götter ist. Man kann ihn jedoch besiegen, weil er seine komplette stärke seit seiner wiedererweckung noch nicht zurückbekommen hat.

Sry 4 Doppelpost


----------



## Steff77 (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab gehört Dr. Weavil (oder so) soll sehr stark sein xD


----------



## Cypi (8. Dezember 2008)

Während der Questreihe mit dem Cinematic wo Bolvar stirbt erwähnt Alextrasza so einen Drachen names Galakrond.

Ich glaube auch gelesen zu haben das Galakrond sich in die Drachenaspekte aufgeteilt hat(vlt auch falsch gelesen) um den Titanen die Erschaffung der Aspekte zu ermöglichen.

Auf jeden Fall hat Alextrasza gesagt seine Macht würde die aller Drachenaspekte zusammen überschreiten. 

Hoffe das stimmt so alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achillesdm (9. Dezember 2008)

Den lustigsten der üblen Gesellen hat Blizz ja schon mit BC in den "Ruhestand" geschickt, nachdem selbst Accountsperren den bösen Scherz unseren Freund Kazak nach SW zu pullen nicht verhindern konnten.


----------



## Kalle21 (9. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde es toll das soviele Vorschläge dabei sind..
Aber ich persönlich finde ja das Guldan der stärkste war^^
Obwohl er tod ist war er doch so ziemlich das Optimum.
Immerhin haben etliche  Bosse sachen von ihn ob eingeweide oder Augen oder was auch immer!
Das zählt wohl für einen ultimativen Boss btw Kreatur! 
Danke für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanzoo (9. Dezember 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach:

- Pantheon / Elune
- Sargeras
- Die Aspekte

Grüße


----------



## djflow20 (9. Dezember 2008)

Der stärkste Mob in Norend steht im heulenden Fjord. Sein name ist McGoyver


----------



## Kerandos (9. Dezember 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich.
> 
> Ja ich zähle auch als Boss. (Wenn nicht sogar als Gott*lol*)



Aber geh. Du wirst doch von jedem grün equipten Polizisten ge-one-hittet... :-)

LG Kerandos


----------



## Smoke89 (9. Dezember 2008)

Fârstryker schrieb:


> Hogger ist zu IMBA



Who the Fuck ist dieser Hogger der geht mir jetzt schon aufm sack -.- wahrscheinlich so ein Mob wie dieser Ghul auf Hordeseite nähe vom Grabmal ....


----------



## Toraxus (9. Dezember 2008)

zuerstmal @ Dragonheart213 viele werden deine Posts lesen unter anderem ich immer sehr ausfürlich, da deine Posts sehr aufschlussreich sind. Stimme mit dir über das Thema Elune überein, hab mich auch darüber schlau gemacht.
Aber meine eigenen Thesen:

1: Deathwing/Neltharion/Todesschwinge
Neltharion war ja zu seinen Aspektzeiten fast schon gleichzusetzen mit Alexstrasza, da er ähnlich starke Macht besaß und darüber hinnaus der einzige der Aspekte war der mit der Größe Alexstraszas vergleichbar war ( In den Büchern ist er sogar größer als Alexstrasza)
Nicht nur die Dämonenseele macht ihn gefährlich, auch die Platten die er von seinen Goblin Lakaien ins Fleisch geschmieden bekam, machen ihn zu einem gefährlichen Gegner. (Die Platten absorbieren ja jegliche Magie auf Azeroth)
Seine Arglist und seine Machtgier sind aber wohl seine tödlichsten Eigenschaften.

2.Azshara/Königin der Nachtelfen/Naga
Wie schon vorher erwähnt die mächtigste Zauberin in ganz Azeroth. Zudem ist sie das einzige Wesen die vergleichbare Macht wie Sargeras besitzt. (Steht ebenfalls in den Büchern) Selbst der mächtige Anführer der Grubenlords, Mannoroth fürchtet sich vor ihrer gewaltigen Macht.

3.Kil´jaeden/Aktueller Anführer der Brennenden Legion
Kil´jaeden wurde mit Sicherheit nicht am Sunwell bezwungen, da er sich ja erst in Azeroth materialisieren musste was nicht zu 100 % gelang. Folglich werden wir ihn nicht das letzte Mal gesehen haben. (Reine Spekulation)

4.Herold Horizontiss Aussage
"Den Mächten denen ich diene sind so zahlreich wie die Sterne, sogar zahlreicher als die mächtige Legion"
(Spekulationen erwünscht)

5.Varimathras Versuch seinen Meister zu beschwören
Nächster Spekulationspunkt, wer ist der Meister den Varimathras zu beschwören versucht? (Während des Undercity Events)

Spekulationen, Anregungen, etc. sind sehr erwünscht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (9. Dezember 2008)

Toraxus schrieb:


> 4.Herold Horizontiss Aussage
> "Den Mächten denen ich diene sind so zahlreich wie die Sterne, sogar zahlreicher als die mächtige Legion"
> (Spekulationen erwünscht)



er gehört meiner meinung nach zu dem silitiden bzw diesen insekten halt, und ich wette, da kommt irgendwann nochmal was.


----------



## Gerbalin (9. Dezember 2008)

Der Hai von der AQ Öffnungsreihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Dezember 2008)

Die Silithidenkönigreiche bieten noch seeeeeehr viel Storymaterial, imo auch sehr cooles. Wäre gespannt was da kommt, müsste ja eig. mit dem nächsten alten Göttern kommen, ich wäre auch gespannt wann die mal etwas über Pandaria, deren Kultur und Landschafen preis geben.

Und jo, Azshara müsste ja ziemlich mächtig geworden sein - Naga/Hochelfenkönigin, eine der Stärksten Magier von Azeroth und dazu kommt noch der packt mit Sargeras und die Mutation zur Naga.


----------



## Nagostyrian (9. Dezember 2008)

Kerandos schrieb:


> Aber geh. Du wirst doch von jedem grün equipten Polizisten ge-one-hittet... :-)
> 
> LG Kerandos



Mittlerweile haben sie es geschafft, auf blau aufzusteigen^^


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (9. Dezember 2008)

lvl  60. bwl 2ter boss. war immer ein knackpunkt (mist komm grad nicht auf den namen  :/)
 @  L0rdSt3v3  
beträgt dein geistiges alter  6 jahre ? geh zur schule und lerne zu schreiben


----------



## Crosis (9. Dezember 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> er gehört meiner meinung nach zu dem silitiden bzw diesen insekten halt, und ich wette, da kommt irgendwann nochmal was.


japp nach der einen story wurde ja die armee der silithiden in 2hälften gespalten...die eine ist in Ahn'qiraj und die andere soll irgendwo in nordend sein(müsste sogar eigentlich Ahn'kahet sein aber da gibts keine silithiden^^)


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

Smoke89 schrieb:


> Who the Fuck ist dieser Hogger der geht mir jetzt schon aufm sack -.- wahrscheinlich so ein Mob wie dieser Ghul auf Hordeseite nähe vom Grabmal ....


lv 11 elite mob im wald von elwynn... rächer der unvorsichtigen twinks und bringer von spaß diverser lvl 1er raids auf ihn


----------



## Crosis (9. Dezember 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Und jo, Azshara müsste ja ziemlich mächtig geworden sein - Naga/Hochelfenkönigin, eine der Stärksten Magier von Azeroth und dazu kommt noch der packt mit Sargeras und die Mutation zur Naga.


ich würde die eher mit aegwynn von der stärke vergleichen die ist ja auch durch die weitergabe der kräfte der wächter sehr sehr mächtig gewesen...naja und ich glaube nicht wirklich das die mutation in eine naga die so viel stärker macht und der pakt mit sageras ist wohl auch aktuell gebrochen da der eigentlich nur für die beschwörung nach azeroth galt bzw für ihre loyalität und man kennt ja die legion: versagen=keine loyalität^^


btw ich denke mal das varimathras weiterhin der brennenden legion dient und daher wollte er warscheinlich kil'jaeden oder sageras beschwören


----------



## Arikros (9. Dezember 2008)

Also von der Stärke (Fähigkeiten etc) her ist es C'Thun wegen den Strahlen die er macht. Er ist ja auch ein Gott, nur hat er nicht seine ganze Kraft.
Sonst wohl solche wie Arthas, Sargeras und die Anführer der Drachenschwärme.


----------



## Gamor (9. Dezember 2008)

dar schwerste Boss der Bosse wäre meiner Meinung nach ein Gm xD


----------



## oldschool__ (9. Dezember 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man das eigentlich nie genau sagen den es gibt so viele "unglaublich mächtige wesen" in wow des is krank und so viele aussaugen das sie sich selbst hundertmal widersprechen.

was wir wissen es gibt die Titanen (weltenerschaffer) klingt schon mal sehr mächtig
und wir wissen auch das Sargeras der stärkste Krieger von ihnen is wenn er auch nich der Anführer is
um wie viel stärker als die andern sei mal dahingestellt

dann gibt es die alten götter laut wowwiki 5 wovon einer tot is drei unter Azeroth eingesperrt sind und C´Thun
der bei den insekten vergammelt
sie wurden von den titanen vernichtet ob das jetzt zwei titanen waren oder 3000 wissen wir auch nich
wir wissen auch ned ob Sargeras dabei geholfen hat oder sich schon zum bösen gekehrt hat 
oder einfach ned dabei war (vlt war er ja krank am invasionstag ka)
und wenn er dabei geholfen hat wissen wir auch ned ob er ned er ned viel viel stärker geworden is sei derm er dann böse geworden is

Dann noch Azshara und Deathwind Elun solln auch alle ziemlich die burner sein aber im Vergleich zu den Götter und den Titanen
Es gibt ja keine Direkten Vergleichsmöglichkeiten leider

jedeoch hogger halt ich für ausgeschlossen

Mein Lieblingskandidat wäre Sargeras mit nem mort 40er Raid auf lvl 100 hat einfach mehr find ich als die Götter
und würd Storytechnisch auch sehr sehr gut reinpassen aber naja was weis ich schon


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Dezember 2008)

Behinderte Werbung hier, ganzen Post nochmal schreiben..
Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte sind es laut WoWWiki fünf alte Götter und hier noch als Quelle das Buch aus Burg Menithil:[img=http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/7335/oldgodsic9.th.jpg].

C'thun ist wohl tot, Yogg-Saron wird wohl der nächste sein (wieder ein C'thun-ähnliches Wesen?) und dann stellt sich mir die Frage, die Wesen befinden sich in einer Zwischenwelt unter der Erde - hat Nidhöggr auch was damit zu tun? (Ja, Nidhöggr gibts auch beiläufig in der WC-Story und ist der Drachen welcher unter der Oberfläche die Wurzeln der Weltenbäume frisst)


----------



## Yoranox (9. Dezember 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Behinderte Werbung hier, ganzen Post nochmal schreiben..
> Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte sind es laut WoWWiki fünf alte Götter und hier noch als Quelle das Buch aus Burg Menithil:[img=http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/7335/oldgodsic9.th.jpg].
> 
> C'thun ist wohl tot, Yogg-Saron wird wohl der nächste sein (wieder ein C'thun-ähnliches Wesen?) und dann stellt sich mir die Frage, die Wesen befinden sich in einer Zwischenwelt unter der Erde - hat Nidhöggr auch was damit zu tun? (Ja, Nidhöggr gibts auch beiläufig in der WC-Story und ist der Drachen welcher unter der Oberfläche die Wurzeln der Weltenbäume frisst)




Wenn ich mal spekulieren darf scheint mir dieser Nidhöggr=Yogg-Saron zu sein weil er der ist der den weltenbaum in northrend korrumpiert und verdirbt.Vll nur aus einer anderen glaubensrichtung...vll ist der drache aus dem glauben der vrykul oder so.so wie die Erdenmutter der Tauren gerüchteweise=Elune sein soll


Topic:
Ich denke 1. Arthas ist lange nicht der mächtigste.2.Azshara ist zwar als halbgott mächtig aber nicht sooo mächtig. 3. DIe titanen scheinen mir nach den s scholazarq's immer eher wie einfach "nur" eine sterbliche Rasse die etwa so mächtig wie die Naaru sind. was mich zu punkt 4 bringt das ein neugebohrener naaru 100000000000000000000 mal mächtiger ist als ein schwarzer und wir haben gesehen was der schwarze mu'ru in sunwell angerichtet hat.(btw mu'ru ist seid der wiedergeburt in sunwell sogar um vielfaches mächtiger als a'dal)


----------



## mister.G (9. Dezember 2008)

me schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand seine Rechtschreibung und den vielleicht vorhandenen Intellekt in der Schule vergessen -.-



Da hat wohl nicht nur jemand die Grammatik vergessen sondern auch verlernt freundlich zu sein...
Also sry da verschreibt sich jemand einmal und dann regt sich jemand auch noch so darüber auf


----------



## ciaz (18. Dezember 2008)

Eindeutig Sargeras!

Von der "Stärke" her liegt er wohl auf einem Level mit Aman Thul, seinem Bruder. Bis es so weit ist, werden aber wohl noch einige Addons rauskommen und ich glaube auch kaum, dass man ihn töten kann. Wow wär ja an der Stelle dann praktisch zu Ende, falls nicht noch grossartig was in der oberen Hierachie verändert wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Raidbar" wird Sargeras allerdings schon irgendwie gemacht werden. Malygos (einer der Hauptdrachenaspekte) und Kil Jaeden kann man ja inzwischen auch vermöbeln.

Der stärkste "Nicht Titane" ist dann denk ich mal Deathwing.


----------



## Daywa (18. Dezember 2008)

Belpheron schrieb:


> blub blub blub
> 
> 1. Elune
> 2. Das Pantheon (mit Aman´thul als mächtigster davon)
> ...



/sign

kann ich nur vollstens zustimmen


----------



## Allthor (18. Dezember 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> japp nach der einen story wurde ja die armee der silithiden in 2hälften gespalten...die eine ist in Ahn'qiraj und die andere soll irgendwo in nordend sein(müsste sogar eigentlich Ahn'kahet sein aber da gibts keine silithiden^^)


Ich weiß nicht, wie die Tierchen in AQ aussehen, aber z.B. zwischen dem "Herold Horizontiss" in der Arkatraz und dem dem "Urahnen Nadox" in Ahn´Kahet gibt es schon gewissen optische Ähnlichkeiten. Die Spaltung der Silithiden liegt nun auch schon Jahrtausende(?) zurück, da können sich Stämme optisch unterschiedlich entwickeln. In der Spinnengrube Ahn´Kahet gibt es ja auch einzelne non-Elites, die Viechern aus Silithus ähneln.

*edit* 
http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Qiraji - der Qiraji-Prophet hat eindeutig das gleiche Bodymodel wie der Herold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Folglich redet der Herold von C´thun?

Also wird Ahn´Kahet/Azjol´Nerub vor der Niederlage der Neruber gegen Arthas HdZ5...


----------



## Kagon (18. Dezember 2008)

Belpheron schrieb:


> Hier mal eine auflistung wie ich die einzelnen kreaturen einordnen würde:
> 
> 
> 3. Sargeras ( wobei ich mir uneinig bin ob er durch die verseuchung evtl stärker geworden ist.. zum glück hat er sein Gorschalach nicht mehr in kompletter form sonst wäre er auf Platz 1. )
> ...



Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber wird in Krieg der Ahnen nicht gesagt, dass damals alle Titanen zusammen gekämpft haben, um die Drei einzusperren. Und am Ende versuchen die doch Sargeras auszunutzen um freizukommen. Also finde ich sie deutlich stärker als Sargeras


----------



## Squizzel (18. Dezember 2008)

Es ist schon amüsant mit anzusehen, wie sehr hier alle auf die Absolutheit ihres Wissens pochen und meinen die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben.

Ich werde kein lächerliches "Ranking" zu diesem Thema äussern. Warum nicht? Weil Blizzard sich mit seiner "Lore" in diesen Gebieten selbst widerspricht.

Und muss es überhaupt das stärkste Wesen geben? Kann man überhaupt eine klare Aussage über den Begriff Stärke legen?

Ich will mal ein Beispiel aus dem Alltag anbringen, was meinen Gedankengang verdeutlicht.

1. Ein Mann, 1,90m groß 250 Pfund schwer steht im Ring mit einem Gegner der 10cm kleiner und 80 Pfund leichter ist. Beides sind hochkarätige Boxer aber der zweitere unterliegt dem Ersteren.
2. Der Gewinner kommt heim zu seiner Frau. Dieser Mann ist schwächer als seine Frau, denn er ist ihr verfallen und würde ihr niemals ein Haar krümmen.
3. Der Verlierer verprügelt die Frau des Gewinners aus Wut.
4. Die Tochter des Gewinners bittet in Tränen aufgelöst den Verlierer damit aufzuhören. Das Kindchenschema greift und der Schläger ergreift die Flucht.
5. Die Tochter tanzt dem gutmütigen Vater auf der Nase herum. Aber wehe die Mutter erhebt die Stimme, dann wird gespurt.

Als zweites Argument möchte ich noch aufführen, dass einige der hier aufgeführten "mächtigen" Wesen garnicht kriegerischer Natur sind (Elune, Aman'thul).


----------



## Gerbalin (18. Dezember 2008)

Millhouse Manasturm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.62 (18. Dezember 2008)

gm
chuck norris
arthas
sargeras(falls er lebt)^^
übungsattrape in den städten D


----------



## Ricardo34 (19. Februar 2009)

omg wie lächerlich


----------



## mmm79 (19. Februar 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Nein es ist nicht Hogger....


doch, isses wohl ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: bei den achievments im register "Statistiken" unter der kategorie "Tode"
da gibs ne statistik "Tode durch hogger"
als ich das letzte mal in der gegend war um die ältestet zu suchen hat mich hogger überrascht und umgeknüppelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(bzw. ich hab mich ausgezogen und ihn solang auf mich einprügeln lassen, bis der char tot war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gerbalin (20. Februar 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> doch, isses wohl ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab eben mal geschaut, es gab doch nen Link auf dem man sieht welcher Boss wieviele Kills hat. Täglich wöchentlich usw. Kann das plz nochmal wer posten?


----------



## Exomia (20. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin der Meinung Arhas bzw der Lich König _Kann_ das mächtigste Wesen werden. Nun zur Begründung:

Nerzhul wurde damals geschwächt, Arhas eilte im zur Hilfe sie gingen eien Symbiose ein verschmolzen und siehe da wir haben denn neuen Lichkönig. Doch jetzt kommt der knack punkt Kil'jedan hat den Alten Lichkönig erschaffen hat ihm die Fähigkeit des untodes gegeben. Der Lichkönig war stark als er auf diese Welt kam doch noch lange nicht so Stark um eine gefahr für die Legion zu sein. Je mehr Lebewesen jedoch starben und als Untote Sklaven Nerzhuls auferstanden desto mächtiger wurde der Lichkönig. Das hat Kil'jedan bemerkt und Illidan befohlen den Lichkönig zu töten. Klappte dann aber nicht. 
So nun gehen wir ins heute Arthas ist mächtiger den je, der lichkönig ist aus seinem eisigen schlaf erwacht und wartet auf uns. Je mehr Sklaven unter ihm dienen um so mächtiger wird er das sollten wir nicht aus den Augen verlieren.
Das würde also bedeuten das seine macht Potenziell zu seinen Untertanen wächst. Je mehr er befehligt ud je stärker diese sind umso stärker wird er.

Andere wesen haben ihre macht und werden nicht mächtiger außer sie finden wieder irgend ein supermächtiges Artefakt, der Lichkönig ist aber das Artefakt selbst! Momentan ist er schwach im gegensatz zu vielen anderen aber was wäre wenn.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soupcasper (20. Februar 2009)

Obi Wan Kenobi wird ins Spiel gebracht und haut mit seinem Lichtschwert und seiner überaus großen "Macht" jeden Spieler um. -.-


----------



## Frek01 (20. Februar 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Welcher Boss ist wohl das abartigste und schlimmste womit Blizzard gegen uns auffahren könnte?
> Welche Kreaturen würden wir theoretisch gar nicht schlagen dürfen da es vom Sinn her einfach nicht möglich ist?
> 
> Nein es ist nicht Hogger....


wollt grad hogger schreiben -.- spaßverderber


----------



## Foxwolf (20. Februar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Ja aber Teroa du vergisst da was.. Hogger is Chuck Norris
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



würd ma sagen der beste mob in wow den man auch jez schon killn !könnte! is saurfang aus og ...


----------



## Frek01 (20. Februar 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> ...bin zu alt für die allianzseite...


den find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chregi (20. Februar 2009)

is ja wohl klar! 

CHUCK NORRIS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg ^^


----------



## chyroon (20. Februar 2009)

des Hexas Wichtel is die mächtigste, grauenvollste Kreatur in WoW


----------



## Frek01 (20. Februar 2009)

ne ma im ernst,
geh mal mit 40 leuten egal ob 80 or not zu cthun, so fast zeitgleich dann weißt was n starker gegner is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrius (20. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich so überlege wie lang die Top Alli-Gilde unseres Servers gebraucht hat, würde ich Kil´Jaeden sagen...

Klar, C´Thun is auch heftig, aber da auch Kil´Jaeden (pls net köpfen wenns falsch geschrieben ist) nur teilweise "beschworen" war und man da auch 
richtig böse knabbern musste, tendiere ich doch zu ihm. 

Obwohl es schon Ami´s fertiggebracht haben, das den ein Schurke tankt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (20. Februar 2009)

Kil jaeden find ich


----------



## dannyl2912 (20. Februar 2009)

Alexstrasza in ihrer Drachenform mit 139 Mio Leben, wo sie das Geschenk nach dem Kill von Malygos überreicht. Hab gestern nicht schlecht gestaunt. Dies könnte in einem Bosskampf einen epischen Umfang erreichen.


----------



## Monsterwarri (20. Februar 2009)

Nun, Gegner welche wir als sterbliche Wesen kaum besiegen könnten, wären auf jedenfall die Titanen und die einzigen annähernd gleichmächtigen Alten Götter - zumindest in vollbesitz ihrer Kräfte. 
Sargeras als das stärkste Wesen das überhaupt existiert, der Planeten mal eben platt machte und die mächtigsten Dämonen nebenbei in Stücke gerissen hatte ist nicht zu besiegen von uns. Aber jeder weiß das er irgendwann mal als Raidboss in der Brennenden Zitadelle o.ä zu Verfügung stehen wird.

Desweiteren sind die Drachenaspekte wie Malygos und Neltharion oder auch die Herscherin der damaligen Quel'Dorei und nun der Naga Azshara ebenso unter normalen Umständen nicht zu bezwingen.

Aber die eigentliche Frage war ja wer der stärkste sei: Wie gesagt Sargeras


----------



## Keksemacher (20. Februar 2009)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Nun, Gegner welche wir als sterbliche Wesen kaum besiegen könnten, wären auf jedenfall die Titanen und die einzigen annähernd gleichmächtigen Alten Götter - zumindest in vollbesitz ihrer Kräfte.
> Sargeras als das stärkste Wesen das überhaupt existiert, der Planeten mal eben platt machte und die mächtigsten Dämonen nebenbei in Stücke gerissen hatte ist nicht zu besiegen von uns. Aber jeder weiß das er irgendwann mal als Raidboss in der Brennenden Zitadelle o.ä zu Verfügung stehen wird.
> 
> Desweiteren sind die Drachenaspekte wie Malygos und Neltharion oder auch die Herscherin der damaligen Quel'Dorei und nun der Naga Azshara ebenso unter normalen Umständen nicht zu bezwingen.
> ...


Stimme dir fast vollkommen zu,aber Sargeras ist im Vergleich zu einem der alten Götter nichts.


----------



## Keksemacher (20. Februar 2009)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Nun, Gegner welche wir als sterbliche Wesen kaum besiegen könnten, wären auf jedenfall die Titanen und die einzigen annähernd gleichmächtigen Alten Götter - zumindest in vollbesitz ihrer Kräfte.
> Sargeras als das stärkste Wesen das überhaupt existiert, der Planeten mal eben platt machte und die mächtigsten Dämonen nebenbei in Stücke gerissen hatte ist nicht zu besiegen von uns. Aber jeder weiß das er irgendwann mal als Raidboss in der Brennenden Zitadelle o.ä zu Verfügung stehen wird.
> 
> Desweiteren sind die Drachenaspekte wie Malygos und Neltharion oder auch die Herscherin der damaligen Quel'Dorei und nun der Naga Azshara ebenso unter normalen Umständen nicht zu bezwingen.
> ...


Stimme dir fast vollkommen zu,aber Sargeras ist im Vergleich zu einem der alten Götter nichts.

EDIT:Entschuldigung für Doppelpost mein PC hatte gerade ein paar Abspackungen.


----------



## Monsterwarri (20. Februar 2009)

Kein Problem.

Naja das stimmt nicht so ganz, schließlich waren es die Titanen die die Alten Götter zwar nicht auslöschen konnten aber immerhin überlegen waren und sie allesamt schwächten und einsperrten. Und Sargeras war der mächtigste unter ihnen, der selbst Aman'Thul übertraf.


----------



## Keksemacher (20. Februar 2009)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Kein Problem.
> 
> Naja das stimmt nicht so ganz, schließlich waren es die Titanen die die Alten Götter zwar nicht auslöschen konnten aber immerhin überlegen waren und sie allesamt schwächten und einsperrten. Und Sargeras war der mächtigste unter ihnen, der selbst Aman'Thul übertraf.


Du musst aber auch bedenken das die Titanen um einiges in der Überzahl waren.Die alten Götter hat zwar noch Neptulon usw aber das hat den auch nicht viel gebracht wenn sie gegen so viele kämpfen müssen.


----------



## Viperias (20. Februar 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=21178#loot


----------



## Kirimaus (20. Februar 2009)

Solange wir keinen "Todesstern" bauen oder uns Son Goku ins Spielholen ist es für mich
Elune die etwas *räusper* perverse Mondgöttin. Denn der Mond ist nicht so leicht vom
Himmel zuholen. ^^

Und Elune muss es ja geben, immerhin hat sie mit dem weißen Hirsch zusammen... naja egal ^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (20. Februar 2009)

In wow gibts tatsächlich sowas wie chuck norris, denn saurfang macht mit seim whirlwind (roundhousekick) 100k pro treffer den kann man gar nicht umbringen ^^ der einzige mob den noch niemand besiegt hat^^


----------



## Exomia (20. Februar 2009)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Kein Problem.
> 
> Naja das stimmt nicht so ganz, schließlich waren es die Titanen die die Alten Götter zwar nicht auslöschen konnten aber immerhin überlegen waren und sie allesamt schwächten und einsperrten. Und Sargeras war der mächtigste unter ihnen, der selbst Aman'Thul übertraf.




Auch darfst du nicht vergessen das Die Titanen die Alten Götter nicht umbringen durften! Da sosnt das Wohl der noch nicht geformten Welt auf dem Spiel gestanden hätte.


----------



## Scred (20. Februar 2009)

ich wär algemein mal für ein add on das zur zeit des kampfes titanen vs ragneros und co
wär auch perfekt für das ende von wow sargeras is imbanes in person

edit:kil jeaden und archiemonde sind nur die ranghöchsten in sargeras armee


----------



## KenosDark (20. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar Loken, sooft wie er Leute gelegt hat, hat bis jetzt keiner.


----------



## Keksemacher (20. Februar 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> In wow gibts tatsächlich sowas wie chuck norris, denn saurfang macht mit seim whirlwind (roundhousekick) 100k pro treffer den kann man gar nicht umbringen ^^ der einzige mob den noch niemand besiegt hat^^


Der macht doch nicht mit Wirbelwind 100k Schaden oder hat Blizzard da was verändert?
Mir ist nur bekannt das er dir sofort 10k reinhaut wenn du ihn kritisch triffst.


----------



## Rhokan (20. Februar 2009)

Der pre-3.0 High Overlord Saurfang


----------



## Monsterwarri (20. Februar 2009)

Die alten Götter sind ohne Zweifel mitunter die mächtigsten Wesen, aber ich bin mir sicher das keiner es mit Sargeras aufnehmen könnte.

Und achja Leute: Der riesige Kadaver bei der Dunkelküste ist kein Alter Gott sondern ein Vergessener (Anführer der Gesichtslosen)


----------



## Spy123 (20. Februar 2009)

Sargeras dürfte mit den anderen Titanen die mächtigsten Kreaturen im Warcraft-Universum bilden. Danach kommen die Alten Götter. Dann würde ich Medivh und Aegwynn nennen. Dann Arthas, Kil'jeaden und Archimonde. 

Wobei sich nur mit bestimmtheit sagen lässt, dass die Titanen die Mächtigsten sind. Der Rest lässt sich meiner meinung nach nicht vergleichen, da es nie eine offen Konfrontation gegeben hat.


----------



## Trekkie (20. Februar 2009)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Ganz klar Loken, sooft wie er Leute gelegt hat, hat bis jetzt keiner.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  stimmt schon, habe letztens mal eine Statistik gefunden in der steht wieviele Spieler ein NPC ob umgenitet hat und Loken war Spitzenreiter.

Trotz allem denke ich es sind die Titanen sprich -> Sageras 

btw. die Titanen durften die alten Götter ( 1 tot, 3 eingespeerrt (einer davon Yogg Saron -> wahrscheinlicher Endbossin Ulduar + C'thun halt den man aber nur schwächbar "killen" konnte) töten, weil sie mit der Welt verbunden sind. 

Die blöde Frage die ich mir aber gerade Stelle .. wieso ist das einer von den 5 Makkern down ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt hab ich mich selbst verwirrt.

Naja egal -> (Titanen) Sageras -> Alte Götter

Quelle wegen Yogg Saron Edbos Ulduar -> http://wow.buffed.de/features/4314/ulduar 

"Alles, was diejenigen erwartet, die es wagen, einen Fuß nach Ulduar hineinzusetzen, ist ein Grauen, welches selbst die Titanen nicht zu vernichten wagten, etwas Böses, das sie lediglich... in Schach hielten. 

Unterhalb des uralten Ulduar wartet der Alte Gott des Todes, raunend… Passt auf, wo Ihr hintretet, oder sein Gefängnis wird zu Eurem Grab werden. "

-> Yogg Saron bekanntlich der Gott des Todes... eingesperrt unter Nordend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Keksemacher (20. Februar 2009)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Die alten Götter sind ohne Zweifel mitunter die mächtigsten Wesen, aber ich bin mir sicher das keiner es mit Sargeras aufnehmen könnte.
> 
> Und achja Leute: Der riesige Kadaver bei der Dunkelküste ist kein Alter Gott sondern ein Vergessener (Anführer der Gesichtslosen)


Also in den Büchern steht geschrieben:
Wenn Sargeras gegen die Drei kämpfen müsste würde er auf die Beine fallen und um sein Leben betteln.
Also wissen wir schon einmal das die Drei zusammen Sargeras locker wegfegen würden.
Nun kann man sich ungefähr ausmalen was ein alter Gott (mit voller Stärke) mit Sargeras machen würde.


----------



## Monsterwarri (20. Februar 2009)

Welchen Büchern?


----------



## Keksemacher (20. Februar 2009)

Krieg der Ahnen müsste es gewesen sein.


----------



## Poster (20. Februar 2009)

Panador schrieb:


> Hm.... Sargeras sowie die echten Titanen (nicht so Scherze wie Pseudo-Titanen (glaube nach wie vor das sind Diener, nicht Titanen wie man ab und zu liest) wie die Maid(s) etc.), zumindest nicht auf Lvl 80, da müßten schon noch zwei Addons dazukommen. Wenn nun gerade mal Arthas der Endgegner ist, in Zukunft vl Kil'Jaeden, ganz und engültig, nicht zur Hälfte in nem Portal... Sargeras is da doch noch paar Stufen drüber.



Seh ich genau so


----------



## Monsterwarri (20. Februar 2009)

Ok, naja ich werd mich mal umhören, hätte nämlich nicht gedacht das die Oiden Gödder dann doch so mächtig sind.

Und noch etwas! Welcher alte Gott soll denn bitte tot sein?


----------



## Keksemacher (20. Februar 2009)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Ok, naja ich werd mich mal umhören, hätte nämlich nicht gedacht das die Oiden Gödder dann doch so mächtig sind.
> 
> Und noch etwas! Welcher alte Gott soll denn bitte tot sein?


C'Thun wurde von uns getötet.Der ander soll ja der sein bei der Meistergleve aber wer weiß ob das wircklich einer war wenn nicht treibt sich noch einer rum.Die restlichen 3 sind Yogg-Saron (Nordend),einer wahrscheinlich unter Tirisfal und einer im Malestrom oder wie das Dng da heißt.


----------



## CoHanni (20. Februar 2009)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Die alten Götter sind ohne Zweifel mitunter die mächtigsten Wesen, aber ich bin mir sicher das keiner es mit Sargeras aufnehmen könnte.
> 
> Und achja Leute: Der riesige Kadaver bei der Dunkelküste ist kein Alter Gott sondern ein Vergessener (Anführer der Gesichtslosen)



diesen Leichnam in Dunkeküste such ich schon länger...wo ist der genau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsterwarri (20. Februar 2009)

Bei C'Thun weiß ichs ja. Jemand sagte aber ein anderer sei tot.
Du meinst wahrscheinlich auch den toten Vergessenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Das ist der tote Vergessene: http://wow.freierbund.de/pics/mapping/2/10...2-64-43545.jpeg


----------



## Keksemacher (20. Februar 2009)

Süd-Westen wenn ich mich nicht irre.Kann man eigentlich gar nicht verfehlen ist ein riesiger Kopf (?) in dem ein noch größeres Schwert drin steckt.

EDITer andere Tote kann eigentlich nur der bei der Meistergleve sein,sonst müsste noch einer vierter alter Gott in Azeroth sein Unwesen treiben.Vielleicht steckt ja einer noch im Smaragdgrünen Traum,da irgendwo mal ein Gerücht umging das ein alter Gott den Traum zum Alptraum machte.


----------



## CoHanni (20. Februar 2009)

dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malorus (20. Februar 2009)

Trekkie schrieb:


> aja egal -> (Titanen) Sageras -> Alte Götter





> "Alles, was diejenigen erwartet, die es wagen, einen Fuß nach Ulduar hineinzusetzen, ist ein Grauen, welches selbst die Titanen nicht zu vernichten wagten, etwas Böses, das sie lediglich... in Schach hielten.


irgendwie widersprichst du dir hier selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein alter gott ist mächtiger als ein titan.
wieso sie trotzdem von den titanen besiegt worden?
die titanen waren in der überzahl.

außerdem ist c´thun nicht tot.
wir haben gegen eines seiner augen gekämpft und c´thun war der typ mit den tausend augen.


----------



## CoHanni (20. Februar 2009)

wenn ich euch so zu höre bzw eher mit lese, bekomm ich immer mehr lust darauf die bücher zu lesen


sind zu zu empfehlen? spannend? lustig? wie sind sie den so?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (20. Februar 2009)

Es ergeht leider nicht hunderprozentig aus der WarCraft Lore wieviele alten Götter es denn nun wirklich sind (bzw. noch leben)... das sieht man schön beschrieben bei WoWWiki: http://www.wowwiki.com/Old_gods#The_Number_of_Old_Gods




Malorus schrieb:


> [...]außerdem ist c´thun nicht tot.
> wir haben gegen eines seiner augen gekämpft und c´thun war der typ mit den tausend augen.


Erst das Auge... dann der ganze Gott. C'Thun ist tot!
Und dies wird im WoW Comic DEFINITIV erwähnt wird... Hier eine Vorschau des Comics: http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/misc/wccomi...-sneakpeek.html

Blätter zwei Seiten weiter, da steht eindeutig: "The Old God C'Thun who once lay beneath the ancient ruins, is dead..."


----------



## BulletformyValentine (20. Februar 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> na dann kann ich den net kenn bin zu alt für die allianzseite...


ja alles klar also wer sowas schreibt is doch wohl selber 14 oder


----------



## Pelinal (20. Februar 2009)

Alexstrasza, sie ist kein direkter Boss(Instanz) aber der "Boss" der Drachen und mit 139Millionen HP übertrumpft sie selbst A'dal um ein Vielfaches. Der stärkste Boss wäre vermutlich dann Deathwing/Neltharion.
Bei den aktuellen Bossen ist Razuvious mit Flickwerk etwa gleichauf vom Schaden und von den HP her, je nach Critluck killen sie sich in Simulationen(wobei Razu meist gewinnt, aber eben net immer)gegenseitig.Arthas wird wohl ein Kampf sein, den man schlecht an anderen messen kann, da seine HP sehr gering erscheinen für einen Erweiterungs-Endboss(~11Mio soweit ich weiß), der Kampf aber wohl recht anspruchsvoll sein wird.
@Keksemacher: der 4. ist Yogg-Saron unter Nordend, auch ein guter Anwärter hierfür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (20. Februar 2009)

C'Thun ist tot,jedoch konnten wir ihn nur besiegen weil er sehr geschwächt war,obwohl er sich tausende von jahren ausruhen konnte.Außerdem wäre er vorher schon gestorben,hätten seine Diener ihn nicht am Leben gehalten.Er lag also die ganze Zeit schon im Sterben.Wir waren da nur der Todesstoße.Yogg-Saron hingegen besitzt noch mehr seiner Kraft und wird uns in Ulduar schön eins auf den Deckel geben.


----------



## Monsterwarri (20. Februar 2009)

Jo erst sein Auge, und dann seinen Kopf. Und wenn man lang genug auf seinen Kopf einprügelt ist er halt irgendwie tot, scheinbar.


----------



## Cloze (20. Februar 2009)

Eig unsere Chars selber. Die haben Keal'Thas, Illidan, Malygos, Sartharion, Kel'Thuzad usw. gelegt. 

Wenn man das mal mit der WoW Geschichte vergleicht... Wir sind Übergeschöpfe. (Bald legen wir ja auch die Titanengötter etc.)


----------



## Keksemacher (20. Februar 2009)

Pelinal schrieb:


> Alexstrasza, sie ist kein direkter Boss(Instanz) aber der "Boss" der Drachen und mit 139Millionen HP übertrumpft sie selbst A'dal um ein Vielfaches. Der stärkste Boss wäre vermutlich dann Deathwing/Neltharion.
> Bei den aktuellen Bossen ist Razuvious mit Flickwerk etwa gleichauf vom Schaden und von den HP her, je nach Critluck killen sie sich in Simulationen(wobei Razu meist gewinnt, aber eben net immer)gegenseitig.Arthas wird wohl ein Kampf sein, den man schlecht an anderen messen kann, da seine HP sehr gering erscheinen für einen Erweiterungs-Endboss(~11Mio soweit ich weiß), der Kampf aber wohl recht anspruchsvoll sein wird.
> @Keksemacher: der 4. ist Yogg-Saron unter Nordend, auch ein guter Anwärter hierfür
> 
> ...


Das Yogg-Saron der der 4. ist ist klar jedoch ist das was in der Meistergleve da tot liegt vielleicht kein alter Gott was bedeutet es gibt C'Thun,Yogg-Saron und die anderen beiden ergibt vier.Aber angeblich sollen es ja 5 sein beudetet irgendwo ist noch einer.

EDIT:An meinen Vorposter wir sind es nicht da wir ja alles in einer Gruppe machen.


----------



## CoHanni (20. Februar 2009)

BulletformyValentine schrieb:


> ja alles klar also wer sowas schreibt is doch wohl selber 14 oder



schau mal, wann er das geschrieben hatte, warte nicht auf eine antwort......sorry für OFF TOPIC


----------



## Monsterwarri (20. Februar 2009)

Es gibt 5 Stück. Der bei der Meistergleve ist kein alter Gott sondern ein Vergessener (Auch sehr mächtige Wesen) 
C'thun und Yogg-Saron sind scheinbar die einzigsten deren Namen bekannt sind.

Ich nehme an der 5te wird dann mit dem eventuellen Addon "The emerald Nightmare" erscheinen.

EDIT: Ich hab mal 2 Bilder von Yogg-Saron rausgesucht die sich sehr unterscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den einen kenne ich aus irgendeiner Questreihe aus der Drachenöde glaube ich (Dieser gewaltige Naga der stark an den SSC Boss erinnert, aber wie hieß das Mob tatsächlich?

1: http://images.epilogue.net/users/megaflow/yog-sothoth.jpg
2: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_to4435lrNlw/STht...2908_143856.jpg


----------



## Priester4ever (20. Februar 2009)

...wenn eines tages sargeras kommt...


----------



## Thí (20. Februar 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Welcher Boss ist wohl das abartigste und schlimmste womit Blizzard gegen uns auffahren könnte?
> Welche Kreaturen würden wir theoretisch gar nicht schlagen dürfen da es vom Sinn her einfach nicht möglich ist?
> 
> Nein es ist nicht Hogger....



ICH!

und...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (20. Februar 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> ICH!
> 
> und...
> 
> [Chuck Norris]


YAAAAWN... ok, ok. Wie oft noch? Die Hogger und Chuck Norris Witze sind nun schon seit Seite 2 ausgelutscht. Ich denke jetzt ist es dann echt gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Christoph007s (20. Februar 2009)

Ihr vergesst alle ,dass die Gnome noch die Weltherrschaft wollen.Außerdem werden sich die kleinen Kaninchen und die Hasen als neue Macht hervortun! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So mal ehrlich wärs nicht besser wenn wir uns alle überraschen lassen anstatt jetzt noch Tagelang vergebens  rum zu grübeln??


----------



## sc00p (20. Februar 2009)

ALso von der HP Anzahl is denkt ich mal Alexstrasza die stärkste..
139Millionen HP hat glaub ich kein anderes bisher veröffentlichtes Wesen xD


----------



## Thí (20. Februar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> YAAAAWN... ok, ok. Wie oft noch? Die Hogger und Chuck Norris Witze sind nun schon seit Seite 2 ausgelutscht. Ich denke jetzt ist es dann echt gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was? Die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Witze sind ausgelutscht? Mann bin ich OUT!!1elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (20. Februar 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> [...]Mann bin ich OUT!!1elf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zur Besserung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flaya (20. Februar 2009)

The one and Only:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basle (20. Februar 2009)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Es gibt 5 Stück. Der bei der Meistergleve ist kein alter Gott sondern ein Vergessener (Auch sehr mächtige Wesen)
> C'thun und Yogg-Saron sind scheinbar die einzigsten deren Namen bekannt sind.
> 
> Ich nehme an der 5te wird dann mit dem eventuellen Addon "The emerald Nightmare" erscheinen.
> ...



Das auf dem 2. Bild ist nicht Yogg-Saron. Das ist die bzw. eine Meeresgöttin. Steht auch im Questtext. Bin nur zu faul den rauszusuchen. ^^ 


BTT: Es hat mal jemand die Frage aufgeworfen, wer die Titanen erschaffen hat. Weis das jemand, oder sind die einfach da gewesen. Weil wenn die jemand erschaffen hat, müsste man mal überlegen, ob die jenigen nicht wesentlich stärker sind.


----------



## Cypi (20. Februar 2009)

weiß jemand aus wie vielen Titanen das pantheon besteht? ich denke mal aus 4 (früher 5 wegen sargeras) den jeder titan auf einen drachenspekt + sargeras sind 5 bzw. jetzt 4. Und ich habe mal auf der Blizzard seite die story im groben gelesen und da steht das Sargeras Aman'thul unterlegen war.

Also würd ich sagen Aman'thul ist das mächtigste Wesen.

Im spiel erschienen (oder so halbe^^) ist es Galakrond der "Super Aspekt" aus dem alle anderen Aspekte entstanden sind.


----------



## Shurkien (20. Februar 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Welcher Boss ist wohl das abartigste und schlimmste womit Blizzard gegen uns auffahren könnte?
> Welche Kreaturen würden wir theoretisch gar nicht schlagen dürfen da es vom Sinn her einfach nicht möglich ist?
> 
> Nein es ist nicht Hogger....




Der Zwielichtverderber im Dämmerwald für die AQ Quest 
Den hat man damals mit 130 Leuten gemacht ^^


----------



## GerriG (20. Februar 2009)

Amanthul>Sargeras>Neltharion > Alexstraza

Ich hab einfach mal diese These aufgestellt
Arthas dürfte man knapp hinter Alexstraza einordnen weil im allgemeinen Drachen>Menschen.


Yogg Saron kann ich nicht einordnen da zuwenig über ihn bekannt ist


----------



## Snoxy (20. Februar 2009)

Lol, easy

Highoverlord Saurfang


----------



## Liberiana (20. Februar 2009)

Vote 4 A'dal

ER ist der stärkste in WoW im Moment!
Theorethisch könnte er ja auch die Eiskronenzitadelle mitsamt Arthas 
in Schutt und Asche legen, aber dann wäre das Add On ja überflüssig 
und es würde nur ein kleiner Patch mit dem Titel "Invasion der Naaru" sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindphlux (20. Februar 2009)

und ich dachte immer, es wäre ein imbaroxxor horde-pvp-schurke, gespielt von einem 14 jährigen, der durch die welt rennt und permanent " allies sind doof" im /y rausschreit...

so kann man sich täuschen


----------



## Monoecus (20. Februar 2009)

DaCe schrieb:


> Hehe, der is zwar ne harte Nuss, aber eigentlich ziemlich simpel.
> 
> Normalerweise müssen alle an ihm dranstehen.. wirklich ALLE. Jeder der zu weit wegsteht bekommt recht viel Schaden.
> Soweit kein Problem.. aber dann macht er alle 20 Sekunden oder so ne Blitznova... also müssen da ALLE so schnell sie können weg von ihm. Säulen helfen nicht.. man braucht einfach nen bestimmten Abstand zu ihm. Auf normal hat man recht viel Zeit wegzulaufen, auf Hero sind´s nur so 5 Sekunden. Das Problem is meistens dass der Heiler nen moment zu lange stehen bleibt und dadurch instant umkippt.
> ...



Also wir bleiben generell in der Nova stehen, auch auf Hero...

BTT: Ich würd auch sagen, die Titanen.


----------



## wuschel21 (20. Februar 2009)

Also ich würde sagen : (Der Lichkönig mit icecrow und wen dethwing wen er dan kommen sollte) die würde ich sagen, sollte man halt net^^


----------



## wuschel21 (20. Februar 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Der Zwielichtverderber im Dämmerwald für die AQ Quest
> Den hat man damals mit 130 Leuten gemacht ^^




Naja nicht ganz, wen man mal überlegt wen du von der jezigen zeit ausgehst (jetzt net pre bc) dan ist der ja mal übelst easy freund hat mich gestern gefragt ob ich ihm helfe, sie waren zu 30^^. Aber das mit den 130leiten ist auch net gaaaaaanz wahr, ich hab ihn damals mit 100 gemacht und wir habens gepackt. Komt halt drauf an aber nach jetziger zeit VOTE 4 Arthas !^^


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (20. Februar 2009)

also wenn ich mich nicht ihre kann arthas nicht das mächtigste wesen sein. Archimonde oder kil´jaeden haben ihn erschaffen aber wurden ja dann getötet.

Also ich persönlich hab keinen plan wer das stärkste wesen is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hätte auf lichking getippt wen ich das nicht wissen würde.


----------



## rocktboyy (20. Februar 2009)

´wir reden ja von jetzt im moment in WOW nicht von gesichte her


----------



## Variolus (20. Februar 2009)

Wenn man vorsichtig der Lore folgt (allerdings recht fraglich, da es Blizzard ja selbst nicht tut), starben beim Kampf gegen C´Thun in Silithus mehr der Titanen als es überhaupt Alte Götter gab. Die Titanen waren viele, ihre mächtigsten Vertreter bilden das Phanteon. Ein einzelner Alter Gott konnte also eine ganze Titanenarmee beschäftigen.
Lange Zeit hieß es offiziell die Meistergleve wären die Überreste eines (des einzigen) getöteten Alten Gottes. Nun ist es wohl doch keiner? Naja macht nix. Von der Zahlensystematik her ist davon auszugehen, dass pro Drachenaspekt ein Alter Gott existiert, also neben C´Thun noch 5 weitere (wenn C´Thun selbst denn wirklich tot ist, und die Leiche nicht nur ein Avatar dieses Gottes war... vielleicht kommt er ja irgendwann wieder ^^ dann eignet sich aufgrund der Nähe zu AQ Uldum als Gefängnis).
Der erste Drachenaspekt ist mittlerweile gekillt worden, somit kommt auch der erste der gefangenen Alten Götter Yog Saron frei. Weitere werden dann wohl folgen (Nozdormu ist wohl ebenfalls verrückt geworden, also steht er als nächster auf der Heldenabschußliste, kurz darauf ein weiterer Gott frei, usw.)


----------



## Figetftw! (20. Februar 2009)

Also Sauerfang is soweit ich weiß unbesiegbar wars zu 60iger zeiten schon in og hat er alle ally raids plattgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elegost (20. Februar 2009)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Bleibt noch der MS, der jeden umhaut, zusätzlich kommt noch erschwerend hinzu, dass Garrosh, ein weiterer Boss knappe 2m neben ihm steht...



auserdem ist saurfang sau schnell 3 mal so schnell wie ein normaler spieler wenn nicht sogar schneller


----------



## lucifermaycry (20. Februar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Ja aber Hogger ist doch schon berühmt.. ^^



Hogger ist deshalb berühmt, da er lange vor BC tatsächlich aufgrund eines Bugs der stärkste Mop in der gesamten World of Warcraft war.^^


----------



## Snoxy (20. Februar 2009)

Saurfang > Azeroth

Hab ich auf der letzen Seite aber schon gepostet...


----------



## Orgoron (20. Februar 2009)

Sargeras und Malfurion


----------



## Thefal (20. Februar 2009)

Ich würd sagen, Azshara die Nagakönigin und Sargeras


----------



## Shiro Firerage (20. Februar 2009)

Die ausnahmslos stärksten Wesen in WOW sind die 3 alten Götter.
Wer sich mit der WOW Geschichte auskennt stimmt mir zu.
Aber bis auf kleiner Teile (wie zb das Auge von C'thun) werden wir wohl niemals einem kompletten alten Gott gegenüberstehen.
Viele sagen das C'Thun tod ist, dem ist aber nicht so, ihm fehlt jetzt ledeglich 1 Auge ;P.
Die mächtigen Titanen selbst (zu denen auch Sargeras gehört) vermochten nicht die 3 alten Götter zu besiegen, sie hielten die 3 alten Götter ledeglich in schach.


----------



## Escander (20. Februar 2009)

mumba schrieb:


> Ach ja, Aegwynn hat Srageras nicht besiegt, er hat Sie hinters Licht geführt. Sie hat nur seine sterblich Hülle besiegt und seinen Geist hat er in Mediehvs Körper verpflanzt. Btw: Aegwynn hat sich schön überrumpeln lassen.





Eigentlich stimmt das aber in der Geschichte von WoW steht auch dass als Medivh getötet wurde auch Sargeras Geist in den wirbendeln Nether kam.
Medivhs Geist hingegen wurde erlöst und dieser trat mit Thrall, Arthas und Jaina in Verbindung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (20. Februar 2009)

Shiro schrieb:


> [...]Aber bis auf kleiner Teile (wie zb das Auge von C'thun) werden wir wohl niemals einem kompletten alten Gott gegenüberstehen.
> Viele sagen das C'Thun tod ist, dem ist aber nicht so, ihm fehlt jetzt ledeglich 1 Auge ;P.[...]


Wieso denken das denn immer alle? C'Thun ist tot. Ich zitiere mich einfach nochmal selbst:



Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> [...]Erst das Auge... dann der ganze Gott. C'Thun ist tot!
> Und dies wird im WoW Comic DEFINITIV erwähnt wird... Hier eine Vorschau des Comics: http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/misc/wccomi...-sneakpeek.html
> 
> Blätter zwei Seiten weiter, da steht eindeutig: "*The Old God C'Thun* who once lay beneath the ancient ruins, *is dead*..."


Und soweit ich weiss müssen die Bücher und Comics ja von Blizz abgesegnet werden...
Also was gibts da noch zu zweifeln? Ausser Blizz stellt die Story halt mal wieder nachträglich um... aber dagegen kann ich nichts machen. Dies ist einfach der aktuelle Stand.


----------



## Arquilis (20. Februar 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Nein es ist nicht Hogger....


Klaaaar ist es Hogger, wer denn sonst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Kalle21 schrieb:


> Welcher Boss ist wohl das abartigste und schlimmste womit Blizzard gegen uns auffahren könnte?
> Welche Kreaturen würden wir theoretisch gar nicht schlagen dürfen da es vom Sinn her einfach nicht möglich ist?


Ich würde sagen Sargeras

Edit: schreibt man den so?

Edit²: irgendwie ist dieser Thread sinnlos....


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Februar 2009)

Deathwing?


----------



## Shiro Firerage (20. Februar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Wieso denken das denn immer alle? C'Thun ist tot. Ich zitiere mich einfach nochmal selbst:
> 
> 
> Und soweit ich weiss müssen die Bücher und Comics ja von Blizz abgesegnet werden...
> Also was gibts da noch zu zweifeln? Ausser Blizz stellt die Story halt mal wieder nachträglich um... aber dagegen kann ich nichts machen. Dies ist einfach der aktuelle Stand.




Von Deathwing und anderen Bösewichten wurde auch behauptet das sie Tod seien ;3 denk mal bitte daran.
Die 3 alten Götter konnten nicht einmal von den Titanen besiegt werden, wie kannst du dann bitte glauben das du und lächerliche 39 weiter "Helden" es fertig gebracht haben? wie? lächerlich.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (20. Februar 2009)

Shiro schrieb:


> Von Deathwing und anderen Bösewichten wurde auch behauptet das sie Tod seien ;3 denk mal bitte daran.
> Die 3 alten Götter konnten nicht einmal von den Titanen besiegt werden, wie kannst du dann bitte glauben das du und lächerliche 39 weiter "Helden" es fertig gebracht haben? wie? lächerlich.


Hey, ich hab nicht gesagt, dass ich es toll finde. Und ja, das ist lächerlich, aber so ist halt Blizz...
Ausserdem habe ich extra nochmal betont, dass dies der AKTUELLE Stand ist. Wenn Blizz sich wieder umentscheidet und sagt, dass C'Thun nicht tot ist... hey, ich bin kein Hellseher.
Aber Fakt ist - Du hast es schwarz auf weiss - C'Thun ist (im Moment) tot.


P.S. Wegen Deathwing... wurde da wirklich von offizieller Seite aus gesagt er wäre tot? Wenn ja, wo? Ich kann mich da gar nicht dran erinnern.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (20. Februar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab nicht gesagt, dass ich es toll finde. Und ja, das ist lächerlich, aber so ist halt Blizz...
> Ausserdem habe ich extra nochmal betont, dass dies der AKTUELLE Stand ist. Wenn Blizz sich wieder umentscheidet und sagt, dass C'Thun nicht tot ist... hey, ich bin kein Hellseher.
> Aber Fakt ist - Du hast es schwarz auf weiss - C'Thun ist (im Moment) tot.
> 
> ...



Ja gab es einmal das er vor dem 2. Krieg Tod sei und einmal nachm 2. Krieg ^^ (als er nur verschwunden war).
Und zu C'Thun kann ich nur paar Anhaltspunkte geben:
1. Beschwören die geisterhaften Vogelmenschen (Arakoa oder so) im Schattenmondtal ein uraltes Übel (das genauso aussieht wie C'Thun).
2. Wird der smaragtgrüne Traum von einem der alten Götter zum Alptraum gemacht! Name ist nicht bekannt.
3. Cenarius ist auch Tod aber lebt im smaragtgrünen Traum weiter, Sargeras ist auch angeblich Tod aber er lebte auch ne zeitlang in Medivh weiter.

Fazit: Auch wenn die "Hülle" stirbt kann der Geist erhalten bleiben und wir reden bei C'Thun von einem der 3 alten Götter, die mächtigsten Wesen überhaupt.
Nur weil man in AQ 40 das tote Auge gesehen hat wird gleich behauptet C'Thun sei tod.
C'Thun lebt noch und jeder der etwas anderes denkt kennt das geschichtliche Ausmaß der alten Götter nicht, Arthas soll ja Yogg Saron auch besiegt haben aber Yogg Saron lebt noch.

Edit: Muradin war bis vor dem Addon auch tod und nun lebt er noch und ist nur bewusstlos gewesen etc.


----------



## Dackar (20. Februar 2009)

Jetzt kommt nicht schon wieder mit C'thun. Es wird sogar von offizieller Quelle gesagt, dass er tot ist. Und mit der Sache mit Muradin ist das nicht zu vergleichen, schließlich konnte man lediglich sehen, dass er von Splitterstücken von Frostmournes Gefängnis verletzt wurde, dass er stirbt wurde nicht gesagt.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (20. Februar 2009)

Dackar schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt nicht schon wieder mit C'thn. Es wird sogar von offizieller Quelle gesagt, dass er tot ist. Und mit der Sache mit Muradin ist das nicht zu vergleichen, schließlich konnte man lediglich sehen, dass er von Splitterstücken von Frostmournes Gefängnis verletzt wurde, dass er stirbt wurde nicht gesagt.





Falsch, denn Arthas selbst sagte das Muradin starb, somit dachte jeder Spieler das er tod ist.
Deathwing wurde von Offizieller seite auch für Tod erklärt, Sargeras auch usw.
Bei Deathwing wissen wir ja nun das er noch lebt, genauso wie bei Muradin, wie gesagt C'Thun ist einer der alten Götter und sicher noch nicht tod.


----------



## Morcan (20. Februar 2009)

Shiro schrieb:


> Falsch, denn Arthas selbst sagte das Muradin starb



Arthas hat viel gesagt...ich geh mal davon aus, dass er die "Leiche" nicht weiter untersucht hat (habs länger nicht gespielt, also berichtigt mich bitte)


----------



## Dackar (20. Februar 2009)

Shiro schrieb:


> Falsch, denn Arthas selbst sagte das Muradin starb, somit dachte jeder Spieler das er tod ist.
> Deathwing wurde von Offizieller seite auch für Tod erklärt, Sargeras auch usw.
> Bei Deathwing wissen wir ja nun das er noch lebt, genauso wie bei Muradin, wie gesagt C'Thun ist einer der alten Götter und sicher noch nicht tod.





Zu Deathwing wurde gesagt, dasss er für tot gehalten wird.
Bei Sargeras auch.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (20. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mich mal eben schlau gemacht und muss mich entschuldigen.
C'Thun gehört nicht zu den 3 alten Göttern die ich meinte, mom ich erkläre es euch.
Ursprünglich gab es 5 alte Götter die im Kärfteverhältnis den Titanen überlegen waren (alos sind die alten Götter doch die mächtigsten Wesen).
1 der alten Götter wurde getötet.
Ein weiterer wurde besiegt und man glaubte das auch er tod sei, dieser besagte alte Gott ist unser guter C'Thun der für tod erklärt wurde und denoch unter der Wüste von Silithus weiterlebte und sich ausruhte um erneut zuzuschlagen.
Die restlichen 3 alten Götter sind die, die von den Titanen nicht bezwungen werden konnten und damit nur eingesperrt wurden, zu diesen dreien gehört Yogg Saron.
Nun ist es bekannt das einer der alten Götter sein unwesen im smaragtgrünen Traum treibt, hierbei kann man vermuten das es sich um den verstorbenen der 5 alten Götter handelt aber es ist bisher nichts näheres bekannt.
C'Thun soll also wirklich tod sein aber wie man es aus der Warcraft Geschichte kennt sollte man sich nie zu sehr in sicherheit wiegen denn
1. wird im Schattenmondtal ein uraltes Böses beschworen das wie C'Thun aussieht und 
2. sind höhere Wesen wie Sargeras und Cenarius auch Tod aber bei Cenarius weiß man das er noch im smaragtgrünen Traum weiter lebt (weshalb meine vermutung naheliegt das der tote alte Gott in dem smaragtgrünen Traum weiterlebt)

Fazit: die 3 noch lebenden alten Götter sind die stärksten Wesen (neben Hogger und Saurfang ;P)


----------



## Bihd (20. Februar 2009)

ganz klar chuck norris  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (21. Februar 2009)

Helden leben lange,
doch Legenden sterben nie!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne ma im ernst: Ich denke mal Ner'zul, da er ja so wie ich das verstanden habe der "Geist" vom Lichkönig ist, d.h. wenn man den Körper besiegt, lebt der "Geist" noch weiter, so dass man ihn letzendlich nicht töten kann
(kenne die WC-Geschichte nicht wirklich^^)


----------



## Cypi (21. Februar 2009)

C'Thun ist aktuell tod ohne wenn und aber. Komisch finde ich, wenn die alten Götter so stark sind wie hier beschrieben wieso lassen sie sich dann in Schach halten? Und ich finde nach den Göttern und dem Pantheon kommt Galakrond auf platz drei der liste.


----------



## Cypi (21. Februar 2009)

C'Thun ist aktuell tod ohne wenn und aber. Komisch finde ich, wenn die alten Götter so stark sind wie hier beschrieben wieso lassen sie sich dann in Schach halten? Und ich finde nach den Göttern und dem Pantheon kommt Galakrond auf platz drei der liste.


----------



## Keksemacher (21. Februar 2009)

Ähm Sargeras ist doch nicht tot oder???

Von him wurde doch nur ein kleiner Teil besiegt und der Rest von ihm schwirrt jetzt irgendwo im Nether rum oder?


----------



## Melih (21. Februar 2009)

Saurfang ist ds mächtigste Wesen in Wow.



ps: der ist jetzt in der kriegshymenfeste und noch stärker als früher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tragoile (21. Februar 2009)

Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon für mein Unwissen:

Aber warum hat Blizz Saurfang so stark gemacht ?
Ist er ein Anagramm von einem Blizz-Mitarbeiter oder so ?

MFG


----------



## Keksemacher (21. Februar 2009)

Tragoile schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon für mein Unwissen:
> 
> Aber warum hat Blizz Saurfang so stark gemacht ?
> Ist er ein Anagramm von einem Blizz-Mitarbeiter oder so ?
> ...


Er ist der Bruder von Brox also sollte er schon extrem stark sein.


----------



## Kayezar (21. Februar 2009)

Es gibt theoretisch nichts, was man nicht auch töten, schlagen oder besiegen könnte.
Dinge, wie den Erdgeist oder den Lebensgeist etc. kann man auch besiegen, auch wenn es schwer wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sie sind an die Welt Azeroth gebunden, also müsste man diese einfach nur mit unheiliger Magie verseuchen oder ganz zerstören, damit die Erdgeister auch dran glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alte Götter sind momentan übrigens noch von den Titanen gefangen. Deswegen lassen sie sich in Schach halten.


----------



## Spleez (21. Februar 2009)

Denke mal Sargeras , wobei Deathwing da er ja die drachenseele oder wie dat ding heißt , hat auch sehr mächtig sein dürfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (21. Februar 2009)

Spleez schrieb:


> Denke mal Sargeras , wobei Deathwing da er ja die drachenseele oder wie dat ding heißt , hat auch sehr mächtig sein dürfte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die ist zerstört worden...


----------



## Yangsoon (21. Februar 2009)

der stärkste is C'Thun^^


----------



## RazZerrR (21. Februar 2009)

Ist doch ganz klar, die Dummys in Dalaran z.B. ich hab noch nie jmd gesehen, der die getötet hat!


----------



## Dropz (21. Februar 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz klar, die Dummys in Dalaran z.B. ich hab noch nie jmd gesehen, der die getötet hat!


/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Februar 2009)

Provieh schrieb:


> HOGGER[...]HOGGER


-.-

das schlimmste wär warscheinlich sageras selbst...


----------



## René93 (22. Februar 2009)

Der buggy Hase in Rotkamm den man das erste mal verfehlt und dich mit einer Angriffsgeschwindigkeit von 0,7-0,5 angreift! Seid gewappnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ne jetzt mal ohne spaß ich denke Sargeras oder vielleicht Aman'thul.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (22. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aman'thul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (22. Februar 2009)

Mr.Hankey ist der stärkste von allen !!


----------



## Rotel (22. Februar 2009)

Hm, wurde der Aspekt (!) von Srageras nicht von der Wächterin Aegwyn (Medivs Mutter) zu stein "gefroren" ?! Ich denke wenn Blizzard einen Boss verheizen will, dann wird es der Aspekt einer der "Dickfische" sein...


----------



## Cybereule (22. Februar 2009)

Man kann sich alles so hinbiegen wie man will...meiner Meinung ist in Azeroth Azhara die stärkste! Ihre Schutzschilder lassen alles abprallen und bestimmt können sie auch das ausbrechen verhindern...nun stellt euch vor Azhara zapft Manaquellen an wie z.b. die Manafabriken in Nethersturm an und bündelt die Mana in ihrem Schutzschild...hat sie genug Mana lässt sie ein mit einem gewaltigen BÄM los und das wars mit der Welt ( von Warcraft )
Nur eine Theorie...aber in solchen Theorien kann sogar ein Plüschhase der Stärkste sein mit seinen knuddeligen Äuglein und kann somit alle beherschen...wahahaha...


----------



## DiscStorasch (22. Februar 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Welcher Boss ist wohl das abartigste und schlimmste womit Blizzard gegen uns auffahren könnte?
> Welche Kreaturen würden wir theoretisch gar nicht schlagen dürfen da es vom Sinn her einfach nicht möglich ist?
> 
> Nein es ist nicht Hogger....




Ganz klar...

der große Bruder von Dr. Zwicky!   Professor Zwackel der unglaubliche Taschenkrebs!


was ein sinnloser Post^^


----------



## Figetftw! (22. Februar 2009)

Belpheron schrieb:


> Soso. Dann erkläre mir mal dies:
> 
> Alle Aspekte haben in etwa die Gleiche macht von dem Pantheon bekommen. Malygos inbegriffen. Malygos ist jetzt schon von 10 leuten legbar.
> 
> ...


Naja was du da erzählst ist aber auch nur die halbe wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
a) Deathwing hat den Aspekten einen großteil ihrer macht geraubt um die Burning Leigon zu besiegen
b) Malygos ist wahnsinnig und nicht mehr wirklich herr seiner sinne sodass er wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf seine ganze macht zurückgreift
c) Man tötet Malygos nicht mit 10 mann -.- nur weil eine HP anzeige runtertickert heißt das nicht das man ihn wirklich verletzt ... wen du den bosskampf kennen würdest wüsstest du das er die ganze zeit über einen lacht und uns verspottet ... wir kitzeln ihn höchstens . irgendwann hat er dann keine lust mehr zu spielen und schickt seine untergebenen um uns zu töten allerdings können wir die ja noch besiegen . Letzten endes macht malygos mit einen fingerschnippen ( sry krallenschnippen natürlich ^^ ) unsere Plattform kaüutt wen nicht der Rote Drachenschwarm uns zur hilfe eillen würde ab dann sind WIR (also unsere Chars) nurnoch zuschauer dieses monumentalen kampfes (obwohl du die drahcen steuerest storytechnisch sitzt du nur drauf und beobachtest) wobei Malygos letztenendes getötet wird 
nicht von 10/25 dahergelaufenen Helden sondern von 10/25 Roten Drachen 
Merke : Erst dneken dann posten


----------



## Figetftw! (22. Februar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab nicht gesagt, dass ich es toll finde. Und ja, das ist lächerlich, aber so ist halt Blizz...
> Ausserdem habe ich extra nochmal betont, dass dies der AKTUELLE Stand ist. Wenn Blizz sich wieder umentscheidet und sagt, dass C'Thun nicht tot ist... hey, ich bin kein Hellseher.
> Aber Fakt ist - Du hast es schwarz auf weiss - C'Thun ist (im Moment) tot.
> 
> ...


Der Boss in AQ 40 hieß aber meines wissens Eye of C'Thun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur weil du dein Auge verlierst bist du doch bestimmt nicht lgeich tod oder?


----------



## imbalol (22. Februar 2009)

Ehmm..
Thaddius..


----------



## Overbreaker (22. Februar 2009)

Man muss ersteinmal ganz klar von Story und Spiel trennen. Sonst kommt man schnell durcheinander. Der stärkste Boss, den wir erwarten dürfen, wird ganz klar Arthas sein. Wie es mit Arthas Stärke in Bezug auf die Story aussieht, weis ich nicht...aber wenn Arthas wirklich so schwach wäre, wie ihn einige machen, hätte man ihn schon lang besiegt...


----------



## Kindgenius (22. Februar 2009)

Gott?

lol da ist noch keiner draufgekommen, was?


----------



## Shurycain (22. Februar 2009)

Mario schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*lachflash*

Ich hoffe nur, das es kein "abfarmen" bei Arthas gibt, sondern sowas ähnliches wie beim AQ Event, das man ihn einmal legen kann, und derjenige, der das
Schwert griegt, bekommt den Titel "Lichkönig" und Arthas Überreste werden dann irgendwann wieder von einem böse Necromanten heraufbeschworen.
Sowas in der Art würde mir gefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shury


----------



## Kindgenius (22. Februar 2009)

Nach der Story von Warcraft, möchte man den Lichkönig vernichten und nicht wieder einen neuen aufleben lassen...
Zudem ist Frostmourne mit dem Geist von Nerzul erfüllt und 

Nerzul = böse. SEHR böse.

Und wenn Blizz jetzt mit nem Reinigungsprogramm kommt, wie beim Aschenbringer, dann werd ich sooooooooo *mit den Armen weit aussschweifen* laut lachen.


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Februar 2009)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Man muss ersteinmal ganz klar von Story und Spiel trennen. Sonst kommt man schnell durcheinander. Der stärkste Boss, den wir erwarten dürfen, wird ganz klar Arthas sein. Wie es mit Arthas Stärke in Bezug auf die Story aussieht, weis ich nicht...aber wenn Arthas wirklich so schwach wäre, wie ihn einige machen, hätte man ihn schon lang besiegt...


Arthas ist nicht schwach.Ganz im Gegenteil er gehört zu den mächtigsten Wesens Azeroths.Die einzigsten Wesen die es auf Azeroth mit ihm aufnehmen könnten sindeathwing,Azshara,Tirion und Alexstraza/vielleicht falsch geschrieben).Die alten Götter lass ich jetzt Weg da diese nicht frei sind und somit auch nicht gegen Arthas kämpfen können.Aber man muss bedenken.Im Gegensatz zu anderen mächtigen Wesen wie Kil'Jaeden,Sargeras oder die alten Götter ist Arthas nur eine kleine Fliege.


----------



## lucifermaycry (22. Februar 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Arthas ist nicht schwach.Ganz im Gegenteil er gehört zu den mächtigsten Wesens Azeroths.



Ich hoffe mal, dass er auch so ins Spiel implementiert wird. Wäre schön wenn Arthas endlich  mal wieder richtig hart zu knacken wäre und die ersten Gilden ihn nicht schon nach 1er Woche down haben.


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Februar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass er auch so ins Spiel implementiert wird. Wäre schön wenn Arthas endlich  mal wieder richtig hart zu knacken wäre und die ersten Gilden ihn nicht schon nach 1er Woche down haben.


Ich persönlich wäre ja dafür,das Arthas im 10er Modus auf Sunwell-Niveau liegt und im 25er Modus etwas über dem Niveau von Naxx Classic liegt.Das wäre dann mal wieder eine richtige Herrausforderung.


----------



## Darkstiller (22. Februar 2009)

also so weit ich weis ist im mom alexstraza der stärkste mobb. Sie hat 139 mio life , aber nur in der drachenform nach der szene im nordwesten von der drachenöde. sonst könnten es die DREI sein vlt konnten sie sich vor 10000 jahren aus dem brunnen der ewigkeit doch befreien...


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Februar 2009)

Darkstiller schrieb:


> also so weit ich weis ist im mom alexstraza der stärkste mobb. Sie hat 139 mio life , aber nur in der drachenform nach der szene im nordwesten von der drachenöde. sonst könnten es die DREI sein vlt konnten sie sich vor 10000 jahren aus dem brunnen der ewigkeit doch befreien...


Der Brunnen der Ewigkeit hatte nichts mit den Drei zu tun.Sie wollten nur das Sargeras nach Azeroth kommt und alles zerstört,damit sie befreit sind und Sargeras schnell töten können und dann wieder ihr Unwesen treiben.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (23. Februar 2009)

Shiro schrieb:


> [...]Fazit: Auch wenn die "Hülle" stirbt kann der Geist erhalten bleiben und wir reden bei C'Thun von einem der 3 alten Götter, die mächtigsten Wesen überhaupt.
> Nur weil man in AQ 40 das tote Auge gesehen hat wird gleich behauptet C'Thun sei tod.
> C'Thun lebt noch und jeder der etwas anderes denkt kennt das geschichtliche Ausmaß der alten Götter nicht, Arthas soll ja Yogg Saron auch besiegt haben aber Yogg Saron lebt noch.[...]


Also sorry... Du hast ja im Nachhinein noch was geschrieben, das wie einWiederruf von Deinem Posting ist, aber ich verstehe es nicht ganz.
Ich will aber trotzdem nochmal betonen, dass C'Thun offiziell als tot deklariert wurde. Das sage ja nicht ich, sondern Blizz selbst. Lest doch bitte auch mal die Links, wenn ich die schon extra raussuche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also nochmal im Klartext: Blizzard sagt eindeutig: C'Thun ist tot!

Und wenn die beim nächsten Patch kommen und sagen "tada... verarscht! Ihr habt nur C'Thuns Hülle/Auge/Penis/was-weiss-ich-was vernichtet und in Wirklichkeit lebt er noch!", dann ist das wieder typisch Blizz... aber dagegen kann ich auch nichts machen. Aber der aktuelle Stand ist: C'Thun ist tot!




Figetftw! schrieb:


> Der Boss in AQ 40 hieß aber meines wissens Eye of C'Thun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und jetzt wirds lächerlich... wie gesagt, lest die Links, die ich poste. Ich stand C'Thun auch noch nicht persönlich gegenüber, aber ich weiss aus dieversen Quellen (z.B. WoWWiki), dass man ERST das Auge bekämpft und DANACH C'Thun selbst. Und dieser Gegner heisst dann auch "C'Thun... und wenn Du immernoch nicht auf WoWWiki nachsehen willst... hey, ich verlink Dir extra mal die Bilder, ok?


Auge:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



C'Thun:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist es jetzt endlich klar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Momentan eindeutig Malygos und/oder Sartharion mit 3 Adds  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saturas18 (28. Februar 2009)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Stärkste Kreatur Ingame: Saurfang.
> 
> Die Stärksten Kreaturen des WoW Universums: Die alten Götter, wie stehts doch gleich in Krieg der Ahnen: "Es waren viele Titanen nötig um sie (3 alte Götter) gefangen zu nehmen, da würden sie mit einem (Sargeras ist gemeint) spielend fertig" Is frei zitiert und net der genaue Wortlaut ^^



es war irgendwie so:

"Wenn die Drei es schaffen sollten sich zu befreien, dann wird selbst Sargeras um die Gnade eines schnellen Todes betteln"

(nicht der genaue worlaut, aber irgendwie so hat es Krasus in der Krieg der Ahnen Trilogie gesagt^^)

Die Drei sind die überlebenden Alten Götter


achja btw ich halte Malygos für stärker als Arthas....er is warscheinlich nur früher dran weil wir ja die hilfe von Alexstrasza haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten gibt es noch die titanen (die ja eigentlich gut sind)
die aspekte (ebenfalls gut)
Azshara (ka...ca. so stark wie arthas?)
medivh (aber ka ob der noch lebt und ob er die macht von tirisfal noch hat)


----------



## Melih (28. Februar 2009)

Ich würde sagen die stärkste Kreatur in wow ist ein gm.

wiso?
die drücken einfach .kill oder .all kill und schon sind alle tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manfrud (28. Februar 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Nein es ist nicht Hogger....



Hogger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avryl (28. Februar 2009)

also die allerstärkste kreatur in wow? 
ich glaube des isn drache vom zeitlosen? drachenschwarm (höhlen der zeit)
naja vllt wars ja so, dass die titanen auf azeroth ankamen,
die welt formten und dann wesen suchten die azeroth schützen sollten....
naja und dann ernannten sie die die (mutter)-drachen vom grünen drachenschwarm, vom roten und vom blauen etc. zu aspekten
aber dem zeitlosen verliehen sie eben keine macht, wieso auch immer....
der drachenschwarm fühlte sich betrogen und schwörte den anderen drachen und den titanen rache 
sie sind mächtig geworden...
haben ein paar aspekte oder so in den wahnsinn getrieben, zerstören den smaragdgrünen traum etc. 
also alles in allem versuchen sie alles um azeroth zu vernichten über die zeit, über den traum und die aspekte selbst
also mal ganis papa, glaub ich, ist der stärkste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (28. Februar 2009)

Sargeras oder wie der fuzzi heißt hat glaubich ne menge power^^


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (1. März 2009)

me schrieb:


> Das wäre ja schon doof wenn man als "Normalo" die Erschaffer der Welt legen könnte



Sargeras ist ein korrumpierter Titan und damit eins dieser Welten erschaffenden Wesen gewesen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Nichtsdestotrotz wurde Sargeras (zumindest sein Avatar) von einem einzigen Mage (Aegwynn) niedergestreckt. Nun zeig mir etwas, das einem ganzen Raid von Helden widersteht.
Spätestens nach 1.500 Arcane Blasts, Frostbolts, Fireballs und Frostfirebolts geht jeder in die Knie. Es gibt nichts im Universum von World of Warcraft, was nicht theoretisch von einem Raid getötet werden könnte.


PS: Ja, mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass es neben dem Magier noch andere Klassen gibt.


----------



## Benrok (1. März 2009)

Als das mächtigste Wesen würde ich Sargeras einordnen, da er der stärkste der Titanen ist welche die Welt erschaffen haben.Da aber mehrere Titanen von Nöten waren um die Götter wegzusperren könnte es auch sein dass der 3. unerwähnte Gott noch sehr viel mächtiger ist.Zum Thema Arthas ...
Arthas ist schonmal eine Witzfigur die die wirklich mächtigen nach Lust und Laune gelenkt haben und durch Nerzuls Rüstung und Schwert hat er ein bisschen Macht bekommen allerdings würde jmd wie Archimonde ihn mit einem Fingerschnippen ins Jenseits befördern.Und wie hier Leute davon ausgehen dass Bosse die man mit lvl 60 legen konnte generell schwächer sind als die jetzigen ... Es geht nicht um die HP! Achja die Drachenaspekte sind nur Wächter sie sind schwach sogar der Lichkönig msste stärker sein und der hat wie ich schon erwähnt hab nicht wirklich was aufm kasten.
mfg
benrok


----------



## Benrok (1. März 2009)

an den mage über mir aegwynn hat sargeras nicht besiegt sie hat ihn ausgetrickst und dieser thread geht soweit ich das sehe um die stärke und nicht um die intelligenz .


----------



## Chrissi3384 (1. März 2009)

Er ist 


DER BOSS!!!!


----------



## VK-Chilla (1. März 2009)

HOGGER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saturas18 (1. März 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> Als das mächtigste Wesen würde ich Sargeras einordnen, da er der stärkste der Titanen ist welche die Welt erschaffen haben.Da aber mehrere Titanen von Nöten waren um die Götter wegzusperren könnte es auch sein dass der 3. unerwähnte Gott noch sehr viel mächtiger ist.Zum Thema Arthas ...
> Arthas ist schonmal eine Witzfigur die die wirklich mächtigen nach Lust und Laune gelenkt haben und durch Nerzuls Rüstung und Schwert hat er ein bisschen Macht bekommen allerdings würde jmd wie Archimonde ihn mit einem Fingerschnippen ins Jenseits befördern.Und wie hier Leute davon ausgehen dass Bosse die man mit lvl 60 legen konnte generell schwächer sind als die jetzigen ... Es geht nicht um die HP! Achja die Drachenaspekte sind nur Wächter sie sind schwach sogar der Lichkönig msste stärker sein und der hat wie ich schon erwähnt hab nicht wirklich was aufm kasten.
> mfg
> benrok




mit Arthas gebe ich dir allgemein recht, aber ich halte die Aspekte für stärker als Arthas^^

immerhin haben die höchsten titanen ihnen einen teil ihrer macht gegeben, sodass sie warscheinlich zu den stärksten guten wesen gehören.


----------



## blcktetra (1. März 2009)

Kann sein, dass ichs überlesen habe, aber Alexstrasza hat im Auge der Ewigkeit 147.000.000 Hp, beat this!


----------



## Keksemacher (1. März 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> ! Achja die Drachenaspekte sind nur Wächter sie sind schwach sogar der Lichkönig msste stärker sein und der hat wie ich schon erwähnt hab nicht wirklich was aufm kasten.
> mfg
> benrok


Entschuldigung aber das ist der größte Scheiß den ich je gehört habe.Die Drachenaspekte sind da um die Welt zuschützen und wie sollten sie dies tun wenn sie schwach sind?Neben wir mal Malygos er ist die personifizierte Magie.Also kann er jede Art von Magie einsetzen die er möchte.Dämonische Magie ausgenommen.Dann wäre da noch Nozdormu dieser könnte einfach deine Jugend auslöschen und niemand wüsste überhaupt ob du je gelebt hast.
Und Deathwing gibt es auch noch.Im Buch "Der Tag des Drachens" vergleichen zwei hochrangige Magier der Kirin Tor seine Kräfte sogar mit denen von Medivh und wie wir alle wissen ist Medivh kein Schwächling.


----------



## Saturas18 (1. März 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Entschuldigung aber das ist der größte Scheiß den ich je gehört habe.Die Drachenaspekte sind da um die Welt zuschützen und wie sollten sie dies tun wenn sie schwach sind?Neben wir mal Malygos er ist die personifizierte Magie.Also kann er jede Art von Magie einsetzen die er möchte.Dämonische Magie ausgenommen.Dann wäre da noch Nozdormu dieser könnte einfach deine Jugend auslöschen und niemand wüsste überhaupt ob du je gelebt hast.
> Und Deathwing gibt es auch noch.Im Buch "Der Tag des Drachens" vergleichen zwei hochrangige Magier der Kirin Tor seine Kräfte sogar mit denen von Medivh und wie wir alle wissen ist Medivh kein Schwächling.



hehe das war glaub ich so das Deathwing dachte alle menschen sind schwächlinge und der einzige mit dem er sich nur anlegen würde wenn es unausweichlich wäre ist medivh^^ da medivh zu dieser zeit allerdings schon tot war, hatte deathwing vor ihm nichts zu befürchten

also denke ich kann man medivh (mit der macht von tirisfal) auf eine stufe mit den aspekten stellen


----------



## DLo (1. März 2009)

Also cih würd mal sagen es is die anführerin (name is mir entfallen) der drchen die dan nach der erfolgsq bei Angrathar: Die Pforte des Zorns auftaucht
Die hätt nähmlich so 133 Mio (!!!!) Life wenn man sie anschaut


----------



## Illian1887 (1. März 2009)

Als NPC klar Saurfang   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1220borki (1. März 2009)

Loken auf hc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Death (1. März 2009)

rofl loken auf hc ? o.O


----------



## Reo_MC (1. März 2009)

Die wirklich einzige unkillbare Boss ist (wie schon erwähnt) Saurfang.
Egal wie viele Leute ihn raiden, irgendwer crittet immer und liegt dann im Dreck.
Der Tank auch.


----------



## Timmäh (1. März 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> an den mage über mir aegwynn hat sargeras nicht besiegt sie hat ihn ausgetrickst und dieser thread geht soweit ich das sehe um die stärke und nicht um die intelligenz .




BUUUUH, ganz falsch! Aegwynn hat Sargeras nicht ausgetrickst, sondern genau andersrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sargeras hat im Fight gegen Aegwynn seine sterbliche Hülle sterben lassen um sich dann mit seiner Seele in ihr ungeborenes Kind(Medivh) zu setzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachzulesen ist das im Buch "Der letzte Wächter". 

B2T: Die mächtigsten Wesen sind meiner Meinung nach die 3 alten Götter. 
Götter > Aspekte: Da in den 3 Teilen "Krieg der Ahnen" selbst Nozdormu befürchtet das diese alten Mächte aus ihrem Gefängnis befreit werden, wäre es sinnfrei wenn die Aspekte stärker wären.
Götter > Titanen: Wie über mir schonmal geschrieben brauchte man sehr viele Titanen um die 3 alten Götter in ihre Gefängnisse zu sperren/verbannen. Es gelang meines Wissens auch nur unter schweren Verlusten.

Also wer sollte die alten Götter noch bezwingen?

MfG


----------



## Saturas18 (1. März 2009)

Timmäh schrieb:


> Also wer sollte die alten Götter noch bezwingen?



die leute die im monat 13 euro zahlen um große (für sie eigentlich unkillbare) bosse umzuhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (1. März 2009)

Saturas18 schrieb:


> hehe das war glaub ich so das Deathwing dachte alle menschen sind schwächlinge und der einzige mit dem er sich nur anlegen würde wenn es unausweichlich wäre ist medivh^^ da medivh zu dieser zeit allerdings schon tot war, hatte deathwing vor ihm nichts zu befürchten
> 
> also denke ich kann man medivh (mit der macht von tirisfal) auf eine stufe mit den aspekten stellen


So ist das nicht ganz richtig.Medivh war der einzigste Mensch den Deathwing respektierte und er war auch der einzigste mit dem er sich nicht freiwillig bekämpft hätte.Aber das die zwei Magier Deathwing mit Medivh vergleichen steht schwarz auf weiß in Der Tag des Drachens.


----------



## Saturas18 (1. März 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> So ist das nicht ganz richtig.Medivh war der einzigste Mensch den Deathwing respektierte und er war auch der einzigste mit dem er sich nicht freiwillig bekämpft hätte.Aber das die zwei Magier Deathwing mit Medivh vergleichen steht schwarz auf weiß in Der Tag des Drachens.



jo kann sein, is schon ne weile her^^

ich glaub ich muss Tag des Drachen nochmal lesen...kommt ja eh bald Nacht des Drachen, da passt das dann ganz gut


----------



## Vincent V. (1. März 2009)

HOGGER


----------



## Cupertino (1. März 2009)

Ich glaube der schlimmste WoW Bosse waren bis jetzt die Twins in SWP! Da kann man auch mit 80 noch so gut sein, wenn einer nicht läuft gibts wohl ein Wipe.


----------



## Timmäh (1. März 2009)

Saturas18 schrieb:


> die leute die im monat 13 euro zahlen um große (für sie eigentlich unkillbare) bosse umzuhauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja man darf ja auch nicht vergessen das selbst wir Helden sind. Auch wenns manchmal ein wenig makaber erscheint wenn Helden die 4 Jahre leben, Bosse die warscheinlich schon tausende von Jahren Leben umhauen. Aber damit müssen wir leider leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cupertino schrieb:


> Ich glaube der schlimmste WoW Bosse waren bis jetzt die Twins in SWP! Da kann man auch mit 80 noch so gut sein, wenn einer nicht läuft gibts wohl ein Wipe.



Ich frag mich gerade wen das im Thread "Wer ist die Stärkste Kreatur in Wow?" interessiert? Oo


----------



## Lanatir (1. März 2009)

Ich.


----------



## Krânatos (1. März 2009)

Also einmal zum Mitschreiben für alle die meinen, es wird ein Warcraft 4 geben. Das wird es wohl definitiv NICHT.

Ich kann jetzt zwar keine Beweise vorlegen, sondern nur logische Schlussfolgerungen.

-) In "Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne" geht es ja darum, dass Arthas versucht mit dem Lichkönig zu verschmelzen. So zum Beispiel stieß er auch auf einen alten Gott in den Tiefen von Ahn'Kahet. Im Allerletzten Level des Addons, versucht Arthas den Lichking zu beschützen indem er Illidan und seine Untergebenen (Lady Vashj und Prinz Kael'thas) in einem Kampf um 4 Obelisken um den Eisthron zu besiegen. Dies gelingt ihm und besiegt Illidan auch in einem Zweikampf. 

--> Arthas verschmilzt mit dem Lichking  und  Illidan zieht sich zurück und flieht mit seinen zwei Offizieren vor Kil'Jaeden in die Scherbenwelt, von wo er vorher Magtheridon bezwang und Herrscher der Scherbenwelt und der dortig ansässigen Dämonen wurde. 

Hier endet Warcraft 3.

-) Danach folgte World of Warcraft, der eigentliche Kampf von Horde und Allianz stand da im Vordergrund und einige auf Azeroth böse Mächte.

Mit "The Burning Crusade" folgte Bedrohung von Illidan der seine Reihen verstärkte und den Frieden in good ol' Azeroth gefährdete.

--> Horde und Allianz erkunden die Scherbenwelt und versuchen die Bedrohung in Form von Illidan auszumerzen.

-->Arthas hielt sich einfach im Hintergrund.

--> Illidan ist tot, Prinz Kael'thas entkam, verbündete sich mit Kil'Jaeden und jeniger welche, war der Endboss von "The Burning Crusade"

//  Die letzten Wochen vor dem Release des nächsten Addons "Wrath of the Lichking" kann man als Friedensphase bezeichnen //

-) "Wrath of the Lichking" erscheint, da Arthas wieder stark genug ist und seine Reihen sehr stark sind. Zumal mehrere Expeditionen, zb von der Allianz auf der Suche nach dem Verbleib von Muradin Bronzebeard sind. 

--> Man lernt Northrend kennen, selbstverständlich zu leicht, damit die vielen Leuten auch mithalten können mit den Topgilden und was sehen. Warum in BC auch die Bosse zb mit - 30% genervt wurden, weil man später sowieso keine 25 Mann mehr für Illidan brauchen wird. Ich nenne es mal das "Onyxiasyndrom" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Somit habe die "Kleinen" auch eine Chance 'Echte Erfolge' für sich zu verzeichnen!

--> 1. Content-Patch: "Ulduar": Ab hier nehme ich an wird es immer schwerer werden und die Topgilden kristallisieren sich auf den Servern. 

-----------------------

Die Geschichte wird mit Add-ons aufgefüllt und Vorlagen aus den Geschichten gibt es en masse!

-) Ein anderer Grund ist die Zeit. Blizz kümmert sich um viele andere Projekte, da alles was sie für Wrath of the Lichking bzw für World of Warcraft allgemein gesprochen geplant haben, müsste in warcraft 4 schon längst mit einbedacht werden. Das wäre aber zu viel Aufwand, den kein normaldenkender Mensch machen würde. 

Deshalb wird es kein Warcraft 4 geben.

Genauso beantworte ich hiermit auch die Frage um die es eigentlich geht anhand des Onyxia-Syndroms.

Onyxia war damals laut Erzählungen (ich selber habe es nur bei Freunden als Zuschauer miterlebt) schwer. Heute geht jeder mal eben rein. Warum ist das so? Die Idee am Stufenanstieg : Aufgrund der Abenteuer wird man immer weiser, abgehärteter, tapferer und stärker. Der Held wächst mit den Taten.

z.B.: Ein Level 55 Todesritter macht einen hm Level 10er Magier fertig. Der Todesritter ist der unbezwingbare Gegner, auch 40 Level 10 Magier können ihm nichts anhaben.  Aber sobald der Magier Level 55 ist und der Todesritter vielleicht Level 80. Wird er es auch nicht schaffen, aber ich möchte sehen wie der Todesrittern 25 Magiern auf dem Level 55 gegenübersteht. 

So wird es auch mit den großen Figuren in World of Warcraft sein, wie zum Beispiel erwähnter Sargeras. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist Sargeras schon längst gestorben oder nicht? ôO. Sargeras gehört doch zu den alten Zeiten, wo auch Gul'dan und Doomhammer etc hineingehören.

Also was Gegner und Figuren angeht, gegen die man einmal kämpfen wird, die werden auf jedenfall irgendwann bezwingbar sein. Eher Figuren die eine Rolle eines NPCs innehaben, wie A'dal, die werden wohl unaufhaltsam bleiben.

Die Frage ist dann wohl eher, was macht Blizzard aus den Figuren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe, dass das nicht zu viel für die meisten Leser war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Krânatos


----------



## Bloodyfury (1. März 2009)

der stärkste boss ist ja noch Edwin van Cleff der denn brief dropt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangatyr (1. März 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> na dann kann ich den net kenn bin zu alt für die allianzseite...



Eher zu oberflächlich und voreingenommen.


so long


----------



## t-master (1. März 2009)

Krânatos schrieb:


> z.B.: Ein Level 55 Todesritter macht einen hm Level 10er Magier fertig. Der Todesritter ist der unbezwingbare Gegner, auch 40 Level 10 Magier können ihm nichts anhaben.  Aber sobald der Magier Level 55 ist und der Todesritter vielleicht Level 80. Wird er es auch nicht schaffen, aber ich möchte sehen wie der Todesrittern 25 Magiern auf dem Level 55 gegenübersteht.



möchte ich bezweifeln, dass du als level 55er überhaupt mal einen 80er trifft, und wenn einer nicht trifft, treffen 25 auch nicht :-P


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. März 2009)

DaCe schrieb:


> Hehe, der is zwar ne harte Nuss, aber eigentlich ziemlich simpel.
> 
> Normalerweise müssen alle an ihm dranstehen.. wirklich ALLE. Jeder der zu weit wegsteht bekommt recht viel Schaden.
> Soweit kein Problem.. aber dann macht er alle 20 Sekunden oder so ne Blitznova... also müssen da ALLE so schnell sie können weg von ihm. Säulen helfen nicht.. man braucht einfach nen bestimmten Abstand zu ihm. Auf normal hat man recht viel Zeit wegzulaufen, auf Hero sind´s nur so 5 Sekunden. Das Problem is meistens dass der Heiler nen moment zu lange stehen bleibt und dadurch instant umkippt.
> ...



mal out of topic.. hat man sowas nicht im low bereich gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wenn ich da rein geh nur mit ner gruppe wo jeder voll gebufft mindestens 17-18k leben hat.. dann macht die blitznova selbst auf hero nix.. ok die haben dann nur noch 1000 leben oder so was aber wenn da nen hot drauf is bzw der heiler nen bissl grips hat dann überleben auch alle :-P


----------



## Keksemacher (1. März 2009)

@Vorposter der sagt es gibt kein Warcraft 4
World of Warcraft,so wurde gesagt wird keinen Einfluss auf die Geschichte von Warcraft nehmen.
Wenn ein Warcraft 4 kommt werden wieder alle da sein.WoW ist halt nur eine Möglichkeit,wie die Geschichte weitergehen könnte.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (1. März 2009)

ganz einfach die götter wen man die killt killt man ja die welt das wirde blizz nicht mal bringen


----------



## Waldschurke (1. März 2009)

Seht euch mal bei den Statistiken im Arsenal die Tode an ganz unten steht Welt dann tode durch fallen tode durch erschöpfung tode durch ertrinken oder tode durch lava da steht auch Tode durch Hogger xD
Ist Hogger tatsächlich mehr als wir immer gedacht haben...

P.S. Elune ist die Stärkste zumindest vom Skill und im lvl die hat sicher nur heal zauber auf sich gewirkt bis sie lvl 1000 war xD


----------



## Kamaji (1. März 2009)

Kreatur? Oder allgemein NPC

Saurfang


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (2. März 2009)

Krânatos schrieb:


> [...]So wird es auch mit den großen Figuren in World of Warcraft sein, wie zum Beispiel erwähnter Sargeras. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist Sargeras schon längst gestorben oder nicht? [...]


Also wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, disqualifizierst Du mit dieser Aussage Dein komplettes Posting.
Wie willst Du uns etwas darüber erzählen, das Blizz kein WC4 rausbringt und dies dann mit Hilfe von getöteten Leuten und Storyline beschreibst, wenn Du noch nichtmal weisst, das Sargeras natürlich noch lebt. So wie sich das bei Dir anhört weisst Du noch nichtmal was mit dem Namen anzufangen. Denn ich würde mal eher so behaupten: Wenn Sargeras tot wäre, DANN würde ich mir Sorgen machen, dass kein WC4 mehr erscheint. Solange der aber noch lebt ist alles drin. Und selbst wenn Arthas, Illidan, leider Malygos und sonst noch einige geschichtsträchtige Personen tot sind... es gibt noch mehr als genug Geschichtsstränge im WC Universum, die man mit WC4 ausleuchten könnte.



Snowman_the schrieb:


> ganz einfach die götter wen man die killt killt man ja die welt das wirde blizz nicht mal bringen


Eh? Blizz hat es aber schon gebracht: C'Thun
Und Blizz wird es wieder tun: Yogg-Saron

Azeroth steht aber noch... hmm, komisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (2. März 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Also wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, disqualifizierst Du mit dieser Aussage Dein komplettes Posting.
> Wie willst Du uns etwas darüber erzählen, das Blizz kein WC4 rausbringt und dies dann mit Hilfe von getöteten Leuten und Storyline beschreibst, wenn Du noch nichtmal weisst, das Sargeras natürlich noch lebt. So wie sich das bei Dir anhört weisst Du noch nichtmal was mit dem Namen anzufangen. Denn ich würde mal eher so behaupten: Wenn Sargeras tot wäre, DANN würde ich mir Sorgen machen, dass kein WC4 mehr erscheint. Solange der aber noch lebt ist alles drin. Und selbst wenn Arthas, Illidan, leider Malygos und sonst noch einige geschichtsträchtige Personen tot sind... es gibt noch mehr als genug Geschichtsstränge im WC Universum, die man mit WC4 ausleuchten könnte.
> 
> 
> ...


Zum ersten Absatz:Stimme dir voll und ganz zu.Außerdem wenn alle bekannten Feinde auf Azeroth tot sind,warum nicht einfach einen neuen bisher unbekannten Gegner erfinden.

Zum zweiten Absatz:C'Thun ist tot,jedoch wissen wir nicht ob Yogg-Saron stirbt.Es könnte eben so gut sein das er entkommt oder wir ihn wieder einsperren.Außerdem kann es auch geschehen das wir ihn schwächen und Arthas ihn dann gefangen nimmt.
Ja ich weiß das ist sehr sehr sehr unlogisch,aber es ist alles möglich.

EDIT:Vielleicht ist ja schon irgendwas mit Azeroth passiert nach dem Tod von C'Thun bloss wir haben noch nichts davon bemerkt.


----------



## Apor (2. März 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Zum ersten Absatz:Stimme dir voll und ganz zu.Außerdem wenn alle bekannten Feinde auf Azeroth tot sind,warum nicht einfach einen neuen bisher unbekannten Gegner erfinden.
> 
> Zum zweiten Absatz:C'Thun ist tot,jedoch wissen wir nicht ob Yogg-Saron stirbt.Es könnte eben so gut sein das er entkommt oder wir ihn wieder einsperren.Außerdem kann es auch geschehen das wir ihn schwächen und Arthas ihn dann gefangen nimmt.
> Ja ich weiß das ist sehr sehr sehr unlogisch,aber es ist alles möglich.
> ...



C`thun ist tot? Wurde nicht ein Teil von ihm vernichtet (eines von abertausenden Augen) und der Kern ist geschwächt im Gefängnis..lebend?


----------



## Keksemacher (2. März 2009)

Apor schrieb:


> C`thun ist tot? Wurde nicht ein Teil von ihm vernichtet (eines von abertausenden Augen) und der Kern ist geschwächt im Gefängnis..lebend?


Laut Blizzard ist er tot.


----------



## Kagon (2. März 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Zum zweiten Absatz:C'Thun ist tot,jedoch wissen wir nicht ob Yogg-Saron stirbt.Außerdem kann es auch geschehen das wir ihn schwächen und Arthas ihn dann gefangen nimmt.



Gar nicht mal so abwegig. Auf MMO-Champion gabs irgendwann mal eine Nachricht mit den Soundfiles für Ulduar drin. Und da war neben Yogg-Saron.mpq auch Lichking.mpq...


----------



## Rotel (4. März 2009)

Ich find das ein wenig komisch. 

Insofern ich alles richtig verstanden habe sieht das nun folgendermasen aus:

Um die 3 Alten Götter zu besiegen brauchte man "damals" ne ganze Armee von Titanen. Gem. Bücher ist Sargeras, Herr der Legion, ein kleiner Wicht gegen die geballte Macht der Drei. Wer sind die denn nun namentlich? Einer sagt C'Thun (wtf, von AQ war nie die Rede in den Romanen), einer der neue Endboss in Ulduar. 

Ich find das schon sehr unspektakulär, dass Blizzard einen Aspekt wie Malygos als Boss verheizt. Wenn sie jetzt einem der Drei weniger "Macht" zuschreiben als Artahs, Deathwing, Sargeras und Konsorten wäre das im Wiederspruch mit den Büchern. Oder seh ich das falsch?!

Zur Verdeutlichung. Im Buch schrieb man, wie bereits erwähnt, dass selbst Sargeras im Angesicht der Drei nur noch ein Furz wäre.
Sargeras wurde von der magisch verzauberten Axt Broxigars minimal verletzt.
Die geballte Energie Malfurions, Krasus und dreier Aspekte, fokusiert auf genau diese Verletzung, reichte aus um den Lord einen Sekundenbruchteil von der Dämonenseele abzulenken.

Anhand dessen sollte doch wohl irgendwie klar sein, dass einer der alten Götter einfach unlogisch wäre. Oder seht ihr das anders?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (4. März 2009)

Apor schrieb:


> C`thun ist tot? Wurde nicht ein Teil von ihm vernichtet (eines von abertausenden Augen) und der Kern ist geschwächt im Gefängnis..lebend?


Nein, komplett tot... das habe ich nun aber auf den letzten paar Seiten schon ein paar mal mit Links "bewiesen". Bitte einfach mal nachsehen.



Rotel schrieb:


> Ich find das ein wenig komisch.
> [...]
> Anhand dessen sollte doch wohl irgendwie klar sein, dass einer der alten Götter einfach unlogisch wäre. Oder seht ihr das anders?


Also ich muss auch gestehen, dass ich das alles ziemlich unlogisch finde. Aber was soll man machen? So ist Blizz nun mal. Aber vielleicht lässt sich das auch anders nicht lösen... später wird in den "Geschichtsbüchern" sicherlich was von epischen Schlachten erzählt... im Spiel sinds halt nur 25 Leute. (Oder hast Du Lust einen 1000-Mann Raid auf die Beine zu stellen und Dich durch Ulduar zu ruckeln?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selbst bei C'Thun war es doch schon komisch... klar war der "geschwächt" (was ja scheinbar alle alten Götter sind durch den Kampf mit den Titanen). Aber ein so machtvolles Wesen muss ja schon kurz vor dem Tod sein, dass es so dermassen geschwächt ist, dass 40 Mann ihn umhauen können, ein Titan bei seiner vollen Macht dabei aber zu Grunde gehen kann.

Diese Kräftevergleiche sind deshalb sehr schwierig. Denn sind die Titanen vielleicht gar nicht so extrem mächtig, wie wir uns diese vorstellen? Dann wäre es Sargeras aber auch nicht. Aber hier könnte man natürlich auch die dämonische Verderbnis als Begründung nehmen, die ihn irgendwie gestärkt hätte. Interessanterweise wäre aber Sargeras den alten Drei unterlegen... naja, soweit ich mich erinnere zumindest laut dem Buch. Aber zu dieser Zeit, als diese Aussage gefällt wurde, müssten die alten Drei ja schon geschwächt unter der Erde gefangen sein. Das müsste im Umkehrschluss bedeuten: Sobald die Spieler auf den dritten Gott losgalassen werden und diesen mit Erfolg legen, müsste Sargeras nur noch ein kleiner Happen für Zwischendurch sein. Da das aber wohl nicht so sein kann... wenn man sich die Story vom "logischen" Ablauf ansieht -> also Sargeras = Oberbösewicht = stirbt (wenn überhaupt) als Letztes, da ja zuvor sonst die Geschichte zu Ende wäre... schummelt Blizz da einfach ein paar Sachen in die Story, warum nun irgendjemand nicht so stark ist, etc.
Oder man greift darauf zurück, dass man die Bosse nur mit Hilfsmitteln töten kann und selbst gar nicht der Schadensverursacher ist (also eben Panzer, Raketenwerfer und all das Gerümpel). Malygos wird letztendlich ja auch nicht vom Spieler getötet sondern vom roten Drachenschwarm.


----------



## mumba (4. März 2009)

Sargeras, ganz klar.


----------



## Nihtingàle (4. März 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Nur ein Krieger der Horde kann unschlagbar sein, siehe -> Saurfang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Oder die Allianz den armen Ork. Es gibt da ein nettes Bild wenn man in Buffed nach Saurfang sucht^^


----------



## Tabulon (4. März 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Kenn zwar die nicht die ganze Story von WoW. (Ja ich oute mich an der Stelle mal) aber von der Spielmechanik her ist A'dal unschlagbar. Den hat Blizz so hoch gepusht das wenn man ihn angreifen könnte man wahrscheinlich nicht mal mit 10 40er Raids auch nur die geringste Chance gegen ihn hätte.
> 
> Wurde soweit mein Wissensstand ist gemacht weil laufend wer nen Elite-Mob hin gekitet hat. Uvuros usw...
> 
> ...




Zu der Sache von Arthas. Arthas ist nur so böse weil Nerz'uhl's Seele (in der rüstung und dem Schwert eingeschlossen) einen Wirt brauchte, einen festen Körper um aus diesem Eisblock zu fliehen. Arthas konnte jedoch den Willen nerz'uhls unter Kontrolle halten, und gelang deshalb zu seiner Macht. Falls ein richtiger kill bei Arthas kämen würde, müsste Arthas Menethil sterben, und Nerz'uhls Seele müsste sich nen neuen Platz suchen.


----------



## Arosk (4. März 2009)

Kil'jaeden, ist doch klar Oo


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (4. März 2009)

Kräfte Verhältnisse darfst bei Blizzard in 1.Linie nciht mit den Lvl vergleichen.

 Da rennt die Story.

 Lvl 60 40-Mann um C'Thun zu erledigen und der soll in Classic sehr schwer gewesen sein mit den damaligen Equip und Fähigkeiten.

 Lvl 70 genauso Archimonde und Kill'Jaeden.

 Jetzt mal mit der Stärke. Arthas und Illidan, das sind wichtige Story Charactere, und wenn die halt die letzten Bosse eines Story Teils sind müssen sie halt deswegen und wegen der Herausforderung stärker sein.

 Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Illidan oder Athas es alleine mit:

 Sargeras, C'Thun, Yogg-Saron, Archimonde, Kil'Jaeden, Malygos, Aexstrasza, Nozdormu, Ysera, Deathwing, Ragnaros und vielleicht nicht mal mit Nefarian alleine fertig wird.

  Aber ihr gehts mal vom dem Buch Krieg der Ahnen aus, und von den 3. Ich glaube die 3 sind wieder andere Wesen.

 Denn lest ingame in WoW mal die Bücher, ich glaube da ist von 4 alten Göttern die Rede, und dann von den mächtigen Elementar-Bossen die ihre Diener sind. (Wobei ich mich frage ob Ragnaros wirklich tod ist, wenn man ihn bekämpft sagt er seinen Diener er ist zu früh beschworen und hat noch nicht seine ganze Macht.


 Dann gehts in BC im Kampf gegen Archimonde: Dieses Wesen was in WC III durch whisp zerstört wurde (Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen). Wenn ich aber nach den Krieg der Ahnen ausgehe und der da gegen die 4 Drachenaspekte, Tiergöttern und einer Armee Nachtelfen gegenübestand. Und fast sogar alleine gesiegt hätte. Normal wäre Archimonde so niemals für 25 Helden zu schlagen gewesen.

 Aber gut da kann man ja sagen, man hält ihn nur hin bis der Geshcite genüge getan wird, und die whisp ihn vernichten...

 Dann Kill'Jaeden in Sunwell, der ja nicht mal vollständig beschworen war, und nicht einmal endgültig besiegt ist. Und dann noch Sargeras ?? Der bringt ja das ganze Fass zum überlaufen....
 Ein verderber Titan ? Wie gross soll der sein und wie soll der zu besiegen sein. Selbs Aegwyn hat ihn nie richtig getötet, sie hat ihn nur überlistet. Zwar sehr geschickt, aber sie hätte ihn nie vernichten können.

 Soweit ich weis hat doch Blizzard mal gesagt sie werden die Titanen nicht bringen weil die zu gross wären. Das nächste ist. Hört man gut zu in HdS, darf man die Titanen auch nicht vernichte, denn sonst vernichtet man Azeroth. Die Sachen die in Ulduar kommen sind deren Geschöpfe, und deren Avatare, nicht die Titanen selber.

 Genauso frag ich mich manchmal bei den alten Göttern, sind das wirklich die alten Götter, oder auch nur ihre Avatare, die ihren Platz in der Warcraft-Welt einnehmen. Interessant sind auch die vielen Planeten in den Hallen des Steins oder Hallen der Blitze. Das lässt Blizzard sehr viel Spielraum für zig Parallel Welten.

 Und eine weitere wurde ja schon geöffnet: Beim Nexus-Krieg, haben so seltsame Blitzwesen oder was immer das sind Azeroth betreten, da könnte auch noch was kommen und wer weis wie mächtig die sind.

 Also die mächtigsten Kreaturen in World Of Warcraft zweifglos die Schöpfer/Titanen würde ich sagen.

 Gefolgt von den Alten Göttern,
 Dämonenlords
 Drachenaspekte
 Azshara/Nefarian
 Lichkönig (Arthas UND Nerzhul)
 und dann die weiteren Anti-Helden die Billzard nach der Reihe verheitzt...


----------



## Da Vid (4. März 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kil'jaeden, ist doch klar Oo




Und was ist mit den Titanen, die nach meinem wissen alles erschafft haben.

abgesehen davon kommt dann wieder die frage auf, die auch bei uns imrl auftaucht, wer hat die titanen erschaffen? xD
jetzt rätselt da mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (4. März 2009)

Stärkste Kreatur is meiner Meinung nach Aman'Thul
(http://www.wowwiki.com/Aman%27Thul)

Denn er ist der Leiter des Pantheons (Pantheon=Rat der Titanen).
Dann kommt sein bruder Sargeras, die beiden strotzen nur so vor Kraft, Sargeras würde Kil'Jaeden 0nehitten, deshalb war es auch sozusagen der Jackpot für die brennende Legion, dass Sargeras zur Legion gewechselt ist.

Edit: Ich würde sagen Aman'Thul hat die Titanen ins Leben gerufen, und außerdem haben die Titanen mit der Schöpfung der Brennenden legion nix zutun, die legion wurde das erste Mal von Sargeras aus dem nether gesichtet. Das bedeutet, dass die Legion nicht aus Azeroth stammt, sondern von Argus (Das ist aber nur eine Spekulation). Argus ist der Heimatplanet der Eredar (heute Draenei genannt).
Heute gibt es aber immernoch Eredar, Kil'Jaeden zum Beispiel.


----------



## Aromat05 (4. März 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ich.


Nein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (4. März 2009)

In meiner Liste fehlen noch die Elementarlords, die ich auch über Arthas und Illidan einstufe, obwohl Illidan als Dämon und Arthas/Nerzhul Lichkönig Komibination, ich weis nciht....


 @Da Vid: Das kann zu weit gehen, so weit hat selbst Blizzard nicht gedacht ;-)  Und da kannst ja auch in RL fragen stellen, wer hat da alles erschaffen ? Die sind wohl Dinge die auch in Azeroth nie geklärt werden ;-)


----------



## Tabulon (4. März 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> In meiner Liste fehlen noch die Elementarlords, die ich auch über Arthas und Illidan einstufe, obwohl Illidan als Dämon und Arthas/Nerzhul Lichkönig Komibination, ich weis nciht....
> 
> 
> @Da Vid: Das kann zu weit gehen, so weit hat selbst Blizzard nicht gedacht ;-)  Und da kannst ja auch in RL fragen stellen, wer hat da alles erschaffen ? Die sind wohl Dinge die auch in Azeroth nie geklärt werden ;-)



Die Elementarlords standen unter Befehl der alten Götter, von dem her können sie garnicht die stärksten Kreaturen von World of Warcraft sein.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (4. März 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Stärkste Kreatur is meiner Meinung nach Aman'Thul
> (http://www.wowwiki.com/Aman%27Thul)
> 
> Denn er ist der Leiter des Pantheons (Pantheon=Rat der Titanen).
> Dann kommt sein bruder Sargeras, die beiden strotzen nur so vor Kraft, Sargeras würde Kil'Jaeden 0nehitten, deshalb war es auch sozusagen der Jackpot für die brennende Legion, dass Sargeras zur Legion gewechselt ist.




 Du vergisst da was. Sargeras ist nciht zu Legion gewechselt, er hat die Nathrezims (Sowas wie Mal Ganis und Varrimathas)

 und die Eredar Dämonen (Draenei^^)

 Unterworfen und die brennende Legion selber ins Leben gerufen, als er seien aufgabe die Dämonen zu bekämpfen als Sinnlos erschien. dann hat er die brennende Legion erschaffen und wurde der Anführer aller Dämonen.

 Und ohne ihn hätte es keinen Kil'Jaeden, Archimonde, (bekamen beide von Sargeras Fähigkeiten) Illidan (der von ihn Fähigkeiten bekam). Lich-König (Der von Kil Jaeden erschaffen wurde) usw. gegeben.

 Und ohne den Titanen hätten wir keien Drachenaspekte, und ohne einen der Drachenaspekte (nämlich Death-Wing/Neltharion), hätten wir nciht die Bosse. Satharion und Nefarian, die seine Kinder sind. 
 Wobeil Nefarian der stärkste seiner Kinder ist. Und das Death-Wing noch lebt erfährt man bei den Netherschwingen wenn man ein nettes Gespräch einer Drachendame und eines Orks mitanhört, der mächtig Angst vor Death-Wing hat.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (4. März 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Die Elementarlords standen unter Befehl der alten Götter, von dem her können sie garnicht die stärksten Kreaturen von World of Warcraft sein.



 Das meinte ich auch nicht die fehlen nur in meienr List die dise Reihenfolge hätte:

 TITANEN/SCHÖPFER
 Alten Götter
 ......
 Die Großen Dämonenlords
 ......
 ......
 Drachenaspekte
 Naturgötter
 Azshara
 Elementarlords, Nefarian, Illidan, Lich-König

 weis aber nicht ob ich wieder wenn vergessen habe


----------



## Tabulon (4. März 2009)

Naturgötter? Gibts davon nicht nur einen und zwar Elune?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (4. März 2009)

Ich denke mit Naturgötter meint er Halbgottheiten wie Cenarius, Ursoc und Ursol, Aviana, etc...
(die übrigens wahrscheinlich von Elune erschaffen wurden).


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (4. März 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Ich denke mit Naturgötter meint er Halbgottheiten wie Cenarius, Ursoc und Ursol, Aviana, etc...
> (die übrigens wahrscheinlich von Elune erschaffen wurden).


 Den Vater von Cenarius noch den Archimonde im Krieg der Ahnen das Genick gebrochen hat und somit getötet hat, als die den Nachtelfen geholfen haben. 
 Im Krieg der Ahnen hat Malfurion da einige zusammengetrommelt.


----------



## Arosk (4. März 2009)

Da schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Titanen, die nach meinem wissen alles erschafft haben.
> 
> abgesehen davon kommt dann wieder die frage auf, die auch bei uns imrl auftaucht, wer hat die titanen erschaffen? xD
> jetzt rätselt da mal weiter
> ...



Kil'jeaden ist ja noch nicht tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann wetten er taucht nochmal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw A'dal > all ^^ is mir grad aufgefallen.


----------



## Shadowstorm (4. März 2009)

Wie unsere kleinen Charaktere können auch Bosse stärker werden, wer hätte mit 30 damit gerechnet den Endboss im Scharlachroten Kloster alleine zu killen. 

Also haben wir ersten unsere Charaktere als Helden die immer stärker werden und immer mächtigere Waffen tragen bis hin zu legendären Waffen.

Wer sagt das Arthas nicht der mächtigste Gegner sein soll? Was hat Arthas in seiner Zitadelle gemacht um mehr Macht zu erreichen? Hat er mächtige Artefakte gesammelt? Neue Kraftquellen entdeckt? Das alles kann Blizzard vorraussetzen damit Arthas nun der mächtigste Gegner ist.

Nicht nur unsere Charaktere sondern auch die Gegner entwickeln sich weiter. (außer natürlich die die wir schon tausendfach getötet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Pauschal zu sagen der und der ist jetzt der stärkste und war stärker als der und der zählt immer nur zu einem Zeitpunkt. Arthas war mal nur ein Menschenpaladin. Erst mit Frostmourne und dann mit der Verbindung mit Nerzul ist er an wirkliche Macht gelangt. Und warum soll da nicht noch was dazugekommen sein? Früher wäre Arthas entweder als einer von 25 oder 40 helden einem Gegner entgegengetreten oder eben mit einer Armee.

Deswegen ist die Diskussion zwar interessant aber an sich bestimmt Blizzard wer der stärkste Gegner ist. Und Sie können es untermauern wie sie wollen.


----------



## Tabulon (4. März 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Den Vater von Cenarius noch den Archimonde im Krieg der Ahnen das Genick gebrochen hat und somit getötet hat, als die den Nachtelfen geholfen haben.
> Im Krieg der Ahnen hat Malfurion da einige zusammengetrommelt.



Vater von Cenarius=Malorne=Liebhaber von Elune=Mächtiger Hirsch
Entschuldigung wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe, aber willst du mit dem Satz sagen Malorne hätte Archimond das Genick gebrochen, und er wäre so umgekommen?
Dann muss ich dich enttäuschen, Archimond starb durch diese "Irwisch" oder wie auch immer man diese leuchtenden dinger nennen durfte


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (4. März 2009)

Hase


----------



## Lothus90 (4. März 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Welcher Boss ist wohl das abartigste und schlimmste womit Blizzard gegen uns auffahren könnte?
> Welche Kreaturen würden wir theoretisch gar nicht schlagen dürfen da es vom Sinn her einfach nicht möglich ist?
> 
> Nein es ist nicht Hogger....



abgesehn davon , dass Blizzard die ganze storry immer und immer weiter schreiben kann wird es wohl diemals einen unschlagbaren boss geben ...
nichts ist unmöglich .....


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (4. März 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> [...]Entschuldigung wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe, aber willst du mit dem Satz sagen Malorne hätte Archimond das Genick gebrochen, und er wäre so umgekommen?[...]


Er meinte es anders herum. Archimonde hat Malorne getötet.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (4. März 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kil'jeaden ist ja noch nicht tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das macht Sinn weil als Wrath Of The Lich King erschien machtre buffed ein Interview mit jemanden von Blizzard, ich weis nicht ob es Jeff Kaplan oder wer anderer war. Jedenfalls wurde da gesagt, dass wir mit Sicherheit noch nicht die ganze Scherbenwelt gesehen haben. DAmit dürfte wohl das Kapitel brennende Legion noch lange nicht abgeschlossen sein.

A'dal ist ein Naaru, aber die fehlen in meiner Liste, die würde ich unter den Dämonenlords einstufen.



Tabulon schrieb:


> Vater von Cenarius=Malorne=Liebhaber von Elune=Mächtiger Hirsch
> Entschuldigung wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe, aber willst du mit dem Satz sagen Malorne hätte Archimond das Genick gebrochen, und er wäre so umgekommen?
> Dann muss ich dich enttäuschen, Archimond starb durch diese "Irwisch" oder wie auch immer man diese leuchtenden dinger nennen durfte




Nene Archimonde hat ja den Kampf gegen Cenarius Vater gewonnen und diesen getötet. Und soweit ich mich erinner konnte hat er den Hirsch das Genick gebrochen. Ich weis Archimonde starb durch diese Irwische. Aber als ich das Buch Krieg der Ahnen las kamen mir immer ein paar fragen zum einen: Azshara, von ihr wird immer erwähnt, das sie verdammt mächtig ist.

Bis auf Archimonde sind sogar die Dämonen vor ihr zurückgeschreckt. Noch dazu ist sie die Königin aller Naga. Die kommt irgendwann einmal.  Und Archimonde verdient in em Buch das Prädikant unvernichtbar. Was der im Alleingang da vernichtet hat ist ein Wahnsinn. Ganze Armeen konnten ihn nicht stoppen.

Malorne hat auch mit Ysera (gründer Drachenaspekt) Cenarius erschaffen. Müsste aber seit Krieg der Ahnen tot sein (Malorne). 






Shadowstorm schrieb:


> Wie unsere kleinen Charaktere können auch Bosse stärker werden, wer hätte mit 30 damit gerechnet den Endboss im Scharlachroten Kloster alleine zu killen.
> 
> Also haben wir ersten unsere Charaktere als Helden die immer stärker werden und immer mächtigere Waffen tragen bis hin zu legendären Waffen.
> 
> ...




Aber den Körper eines Gottes oder die Schuppenhaut eines Drachen unter der Rüstung wird unserer Character auch nie bekommen können^^ Und Frostmourne hat selbs Blizzard mal gesagt können wir nie tragen denn es ist verflucht, und wer das trägt = Der Lich-König. Natürlich können sie es untermauern.

Und Arthas ist mit Sicherheit nicht der stärkste, sondern der letzte in der Story-Linie von Wrath Of The Lich-King. Jedes Lvl ist ein andeer Story-Abschnitt, und auch das Equip zum Teil.

 Weil Sonnenbrunnen und Insel von Quel Danas kommt ja auch nach dem Rest der Scherbenwelt nachdem Illidan schon tot ist, und zum Thema stärker^^ Eigentlich müsste der dämonisch auferstandene Kael'thas ja auch stärker sein als in der Festung der Stürme. Es schreitet einfach die Story immer weiter voran. Jedes Level ein Abschnitt.  Von logischen und köperlichen ist Arthas/Lich-König in eienm menschichen Körper immer noch anderen unterlege, weil auch der Körper muss seine Grenzen haben. Mit Waffen und Glück kann man vieles schaffen weil in WC III glaube ich ja hat Arthas Yogg-Saron ja schon mal getötet


----------



## Kaman (4. März 2009)

Es taucht immer wieder das Argument auf wie denn 25 oder 40 Spieler diesen oder jenen übermächtigen Gegner besiegen könnten. Es wird aber stets vergessen das der jeweilige Raid nur stellvertretend für eine ganze Gruppierung stehen.
So haben nicht etwa 25 Mann Kil'jaeden besiegt und zurückgetrieben sondern Die Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne.
Also mehr oder weniger eine ganze Armee die von einigen Helden angeführt wurde. (Rieche ich WC3?)
Genauso wird Arthas eben vom Argentumkreuzzug, dem man mehr oder weniger angehört, erledigt auf die eine oder andre Weise.

Darum dreht es sich bei Fantasy doch meistens das vermeintlich schwächere, aber mehr oder weniger edle Helden gegen einen Möglichst furchtbaren Bösewicht antreten. (Wer hat da Hobbits gerufen?)

Was mir allerdings spanisch vorkommt ist das C'thun tot sein soll, wo man doch in den Hallen des Steins beim Tribunal erfährt das die Titanen die alten Götter nicht töten oder vertreiben konnten da dadurch die Gefahr bestand Azeroth zu vernichten.


----------



## Tabulon (4. März 2009)

Kaman schrieb:


> Es taucht immer wieder das Argument auf wie denn 25 oder 40 Spieler diesen oder jenen übermächtigen Gegner besiegen könnten. Es wird aber stets vergessen das der jeweilige Raid nur stellvertretend für eine ganze Gruppierung stehen.
> So haben nicht etwa 25 Mann Kil'jaeden besiegt und zurückgetrieben sondern Die Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne.
> Also mehr oder weniger eine ganze Armee die von einigen Helden angeführt wurde. (Rieche ich WC3?)
> Genauso wird Arthas eben vom Argentumkreuzzug, dem man mehr oder weniger angehört, erledigt auf die eine oder andre Weise.
> ...



Deshalb haben es auch die Spieler gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ne Scherz, tatsächlich sollte Azeroth ein wenig anderster aussehen, wenn doch C'Thun gestorben ist


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (4. März 2009)

Kaman schrieb:


> Es taucht immer wieder das Argument auf wie denn 25 oder 40 Spieler diesen oder jenen übermächtigen Gegner besiegen könnten. Es wird aber stets vergessen das der jeweilige Raid nur stellvertretend für eine ganze Gruppierung stehen.
> So haben nicht etwa 25 Mann Kil'jaeden besiegt und zurückgetrieben sondern Die Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne.
> Also mehr oder weniger eine ganze Armee die von einigen Helden angeführt wurde. (Rieche ich WC3?)
> Genauso wird Arthas eben vom Argentumkreuzzug, dem man mehr oder weniger angehört, erledigt auf die eine oder andre Weise.
> ...




Ich habe mir da auch schon das durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Es stimmt unsere Helden spielen die Geschichte nur nach. Bei jeder Quest wird einen halt immer gesagt, du hast Kal'Thas, Nefarian, Satharion, Illidan usw... getötet.

 Wie es dann der Story entspricht, da kann Blizzard viel machen, wir haben die Story gespielt, und wissen, was im groben passiert. Es geht ja auch nicht, das Horde und Allianz alleine Illidan getötet haben. 
 Ich nehm mal an dass es ähnlich wie beim Video vor den Toren von Arthas Festung ist.

 Dass eine Armee von Horde und Allianz zusammen mit Maiev, Illidan (als Beispiel) vernichtet haben.Oder eine Gruppe aus beiden, und bei Kil'Jaeden halt mehr, und wird wohl dann was von einen Trick geschrieben.

 Weil Kil'Jaeden hat man ja nicht getötet sondern nur am erscheinen gehindert, und Archimonde hat man auch nicht getötet, sondern so lange runtergekloppt (aufgehalten), bis die Irrwische ihr Werk getan haben. 

 Un d zu C'Thun ich glaube, dass die nur ein Avatar bzw. eine Essenz von ihm war, die da getötet wurde. Denn wie kann man einen Gott töten?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (4. März 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> [...] Mit Waffen und Glück kann man vieles schaffen weil in WC III glaube ich ja hat Arthas Yogg-Saron ja schon mal getötet


Das ist so nicht ganz sicher... es wird spekuliert, dass er "nur" einen der Vergessenen getötet hat und keinen alten Gott. Wenn dem so wäre, wäre das Kräfteverhältnis ja komplett aus den Fugen geraten.




Kaman schrieb:


> [...]Was mir allerdings spanisch vorkommt ist das C'thun tot sein soll, wo man doch in den Hallen des Steins beim Tribunal erfährt das die Titanen die alten Götter nicht töten oder vertreiben konnten da dadurch die Gefahr bestand Azeroth zu vernichten.





TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> [...]Un d zu C'Thun ich glaube, dass die nur ein Avatar bzw. eine Essenz von ihm war, die da getötet wurde. Denn wie kann man einen Gott töten?


So, ich bin es leid Links zu posten, die sich eh keiner ansieht... da ist ein Bild, da seht ihr es direkt. Blizz sagt offiziell: "C'Thun is dead!" (roter Kreis)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaman (4. März 2009)

Ich sagte ja auch nicht das es nicht so sei, sondern das es mir komisch vorkommt, wegen dem Event in den Hallen des Steins. Und das kommt ja wohl auch von Blizzard.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (4. März 2009)

Kaman schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja auch nicht das es nicht so sei, sondern das es mir komisch vorkommt, wegen dem Event in den Hallen des Steins. Und das kommt ja wohl auch von Blizzard.


Achso... sorry. Ich bin aber schon ein bisschen genervt gewesen, weil so viele Leute glauben man hätte "nur" gegen ein Auge von C'Thun gekämpft. Und das nervt, denn nach 2 Minuten suchen, hätte man das auch selbst raus bekommen, dass dem eben nicht so ist.

Aber nochmal zurück zu dem "alte Götter töten -> Gefahr für Azeroth"-Thema...
Du hast geschrieben:


> "in den Hallen des Steins beim Tribunal erfährt [man] das die Titanen die alten Götter nicht töten oder vertreiben konnten da dadurch die Gefahr bestand Azeroth zu vernichten."


Es heisst ja nur, es "bestand" eine Gefahr. Das hört sich so an, als wären sich die Titanen wohl nicht ganz sicher gewesen, ob da wirklich was passiert oder nicht.
Tja, C'Thun hats nun gekostet und man hat nicht wirklich Auswirkungen gespürt. Des Weiteren hiess es, dass im Kampf der Titanen mit den alten Göttern einer von ihnen womöglich starb (also einer der alten Götter). Wenn man sich ausserdem mal die Zusammenfassung auf WoWWiki ansieht, dann sieht man da mehrere Theorien, dass es zwischen 3 bis 5 alte Götter gegeben haben könnte.
Das bedeutet es ist überhaupt nichts in Stein gemeisselt, was diesen Zeitabschnitt angeht und Blizz kann Änderungen vornehmen wie sie wollen. Die müssen einfach nur sagen: "Oh, es waren in Wirklichkeit 10 alte Götter. Hier habt ihr 5 davon zum raiden... wenn nur ein paar sterben passiert Azeroth nichts." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das gleiche ist ja mit der Geschichte mit den Titanen... man kennt zwar das Pantheon und die Mitglieder... aber wieviele "Titanen" dieser Art es überhaupt insgesamt gibt, weiss eigentlich keiner. Die WarCraft Story wurde eh immer so erweitert, dass man im Nachhinein etwas über die Vergangenheit erfährt. Ich denke, Nordend ist für Blizz eben eine verdammt gute Grundlage für die Entwicklung der Titanen und Götter Geschichte in der Vergangenheit. Momentan weiss wahrscheinlich keiner konkret was darüber (weil dieser Teil der Geschichte einfach noch fehlt), aber nach WotLK sind wir dann alle schlauer.


----------



## Soldus (4. März 2009)

der story nach ist das mächtigste wesen in WoW Elune


----------



## cellesfb (4. März 2009)

nach den büchern müsste es Sargeras sein^^ oder irre ich mich Oo


----------



## TvP1981 (4. März 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Welcher Boss ist wohl das abartigste und schlimmste womit Blizzard gegen uns auffahren könnte?
> Welche Kreaturen würden wir theoretisch gar nicht schlagen dürfen da es vom Sinn her einfach nicht möglich ist?
> 
> Nein es ist nicht Hogger....



Hier mal die Bosse, die derzeit am Tödlichsten sind:

1.	Sartharion	99.711
2.	Malygos	70.325
3.	Flammentsunami	59.244
4.	Lavaflamme	57.938
5.	Auferstandener Ghul	55.794
6.	Kel'Thuzad	53.828
7.	Saphiron	42.607
8.	Flickwerk	33.594
9.	Thaddius	30.539
10.	Loken	28.557
11.	Zwielichtwelpe des Sartharion	28.474
12.	Saat der Ewigkeit	27.254
13.	Zwielichtspalt	27.114
14.	Turmkanone von Tausendwinter	26.984
15.	Sir Zeliek	26.918
16.	Instrukteur Razuvious	25.468
17.	Slad'ran	25.102
18.	Leerwandler	24.840
19.	Lebende Giftlache	24.206
20.	Wächter von Eiskrone	23.513


Quelle Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaman (4. März 2009)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere heisst es da: ... Ergab eine Einschätzung das eine Extraktion der Parasiten (Alten Götter) zum Verlust des Wirtes(Azeroth) geführt hätten...

Es könnte natürlich auch bedeuten das die Titanen der Meinung waren das ein Vernichtungskampf mit den Alten Göttern Azeroth zerstört hätte und nicht deren Ableben.

Ich fände es aber persönlich als erzählerisch interessante Idee wären die Alten Götter so stark mit Azeroth verbunden, auf parasitäre Art, das eine Trennung nicht mehr ohne Folgen möglich wäre. Aber wenn ich darüber nachdenke glaube ich es bezieht sich wohl wirklich auf den Kampf der zu gefährlich gewesen wäre. (Oder es ist nur eine Ausrede der Titanen dafür das sie Angst hatten)


----------



## Soldus (4. März 2009)

cellesfb schrieb:


> nach den büchern müsste es Sargeras sein^^ oder irre ich mich Oo


sargeras ist ein verdorbener titan der dadurch ungemenge macht angesammelt hat aber glaub mir bei göttern wie yogg-saron und c'thun als dieser noch kein krüppel war würde er um sein leben betteln...ganz zu schweigen von Elune


----------



## Thrainan (4. März 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> (Oder hast Du Lust einen 1000-Mann Raid auf die Beine zu stellen und Dich durch Ulduar zu ruckeln?)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum haben die sich eigentlich nach so langer Zeit nicht erholt, da hat Blizz auch nie was von geschrieben. Haben die sich wirklich so dolle auf die Mappe gehauen das man Tausende Jahre noch Kopfweh hat? Würde das im Umkehrschluss nicht heisen auch die Titanen sind noch alle geschwächt?


----------



## Gerti (4. März 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> der story nach ist das mächtigste wesen in WoW Elune



Jap hab ich auch gehört. War irgendwas mit Pen&Paper mein ich


----------



## wuschel21 (4. März 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> sargeras ist ein verdorbener titan der dadurch ungemenge macht angesammelt hat aber glaub mir bei göttern wie yogg-saron und c'thun als dieser noch kein krüppel war würde er um sein leben betteln...ganz zu schweigen von Elune



Wie meinst du (aber glaub mir bei göttern wie yogg-saron und c'thun als dieser noch kein krüppel war) ?


----------



## wuschel21 (4. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> ............auch die Titanen sind noch alle geschwächt?



Jo das soll das heißen schätze ich mal zu 89%


----------



## Kaman (4. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Warum haben die sich eigentlich nach so langer Zeit nicht erholt, da hat Blizz auch nie was von geschrieben. Haben die sich wirklich so dolle auf die Mappe gehauen das man Tausende Jahre noch Kopfweh hat? Würde das im Umkehrschluss nicht heisen auch die Titanen sind noch alle geschwächt?




Nicht der Kampf oder die Niederlage allein sind für ihren geschwächten zustand verantwortlich sondern vor allem die lange Gefangenschaft. Die Titanen haben die Götter ja eingeschlossen und die Behüter (Loken und Co.) als Aufseher zurückgelassen.


----------



## EisblockError (4. März 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Ja aber Hogger ist doch schon berühmt.. ^^
> 
> Is nen kleiner Elite Mob der im Wald von Elwynn steht. Manche verrückte machen öfters mit lauter Lvl 1 Chars Raids auf den xD



Hab ich jetzt 2 mal gemacht immer wenn mein Main-Server down war


----------



## LDCK (4. März 2009)

ihr vergesst das pantheon also die obersten und anweiser der titanen dies sind die mächtigen
und sagaras lebt noch er hat sich absichtlich töten lassen sein geist ist jetzt da medivh tot ist im grabmal eingeschlossen und kann nimmer raus

ich denke das man irgendwann mal in das grabmal gelangen kann

und nein kiljaden ist nicht besser als sagaras den sagaras hat kiljaden nur eingestellt als 3ter boss der brennenden legion der zweite boss war ja archimonde der ja durch den tribut der nachtelfen starb (sturmgrimm hat die ahnengeister (irrwische) geholt in gegenzug aber die unsterblichkeit der nachtelfen aufgegeben damit die ahnengeister des machen)

und arthas kann nicht befreit werden den sein geist ist mit dem ehemaligen orc schamanen nerzuhl verschmolzen
arthas ist das einzige fast unsterbliche wesen in azeroth (von dämonen mal abgesehen) solange niemand den arthas/nerzhul lichkönig tötet bleibt er solange auf dem planeten bis er explodiert

also ist es schwachsinn zu sagen das man irgendwie die seele von arthas retten könnte weil er keine mehr hat
frotgramm, sein schwert, hat die seele von arthas gegesen im gegenzug für die untote macht

ihr könntet mal wc3 spielen wc2 ,wc1 und die bücher lesen dann wisst ihr des


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (4. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Warum haben die sich eigentlich nach so langer Zeit nicht erholt, da hat Blizz auch nie was von geschrieben. Haben die sich wirklich so dolle auf die Mappe gehauen das man Tausende Jahre noch Kopfweh hat? Würde das im Umkehrschluss nicht heisen auch die Titanen sind noch alle geschwächt?


Hmmm... da bin ich mir auch nicht so ganz sicher. Aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, haben die Titanen es geschafft die alten Götter zu schwächen und in ihre Gefängnisse zu stecken. Dort vegetierten sie dann vor sich hin und konnten sich gar nicht richtig erholen.
Und selbst wenn es noch Titanen gibt, die vom Kampf gegen die alten Götter geschwächt sind... dann ist ja die Frage, welche Titanen genau? Denn wie ich weiter oben schon sagte, man kennt zwar das Pantheon und deren Mitglieder (welche ja "nur" die Anführer der Titanen sind und nicht die gesamte Population), aber nicht die gesamte Anzahl an Titanen. Vielleicht haben bei dem Kampf nicht nur das Pantheon mitgewirkt, sondern auch ganz "normale" andere Titanen... und die sind geschichtlich gesehen ja austauschbar. Die alten Götter aber nicht.

Ach so, mir fällt noch was anderes ein, was ich zu den alten Göttern sagen wollte. Scheinbar gibt es ja verschiedene Dimensionen/Ebenen (Planes: http://www.wowwiki.com/Plane) in der Welt von WarCraft. Möglicherweise bekämpft man als Spieler die alten Götter nur auf der materiellen Ebene. Vielleicht sind die alten Götter aber noch anders mit der Welt verwoben (also in anderen Ebenen), in denen die Titanen sie hätten auch vernichten können.
So könnte Blizz auch die Geschichte wieder drehen und sagen: C'Thun ist zwar tot... aber nur auf der materiellen Ebene.
Und möchte man der angeblichen leaked Betalist glauben, wird irgendwann ein AddOn "Plane Set" erscheinen. Vielleicht hat man dann als Spieler die Möglichkeit zwischen den Ebenen zu wechseln. Nun ja, und da könnte es eine Ebene geben, in der man wieder auf C'Thun trifft. Deshalb hatte dann sein Tod in der materiellen Ebene keine direkten Auswirkungen auf Azeroth. Naja, aber das sind jetzt einfach mal ein bisschen Spinnereien von mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EDIT: Aha... hier noch die elementare Ebene, in der die Titanen die alten Göter verbannt haben: http://www.wowwiki.com/Elemental_Plane
Die einzelnen Regionen dieser Ebene heissen eben genau so, wie auf der angeblichen Betaliste, also würde diese Spekulation ja nicht so abwägig sein.




LDCK schrieb:


> [...]und sagaras lebt noch er hat sich absichtlich töten lassen sein geist ist jetzt da medivh tot ist im grabmal eingeschlossen und kann nimmer raus[...]


Aegwynn hat nur einen "Avatar" von Sargeras getötet. Denn hätte Sargeras selbst (in seiner ganzen Form) es geschafft auf Azeroth einzudringen, würde es WoW heute sicher nicht geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die sterblichen Überreste dieses Avatars hat Aegwynn ja dann im Grabmal eingeschlossen. Der Geist von Sargeras ist nach dem Tod von Medivh aber wieder frei. Sollten wir also wirklich mal Zugang zu Sargeras' Grabmal bekommen, werden wir dort eigentlich kaum noch was Wichtiges vorfinden... falls ich mich jetzt nicht täusche. (Ausserdem waren Gul'dan und Illidan ja auch schon dort (siehe WC3)... von Sargeras selbst war da aber keine Spur).


----------



## Blutdürster (4. März 2009)

Major Domus Exokutos (oder wie man den schreibt) durch seine Attacke : Schirmherrschaft von Ragnaros (heilt Major Domus Exokutos komplett   Zauberzet: instant    benutzt es sobald er schaden erleidet )


----------



## Chuck Norris (4. März 2009)

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Also für die Helden Azeroths (uns) Sind die mächtigsten Gegner die alten Götter DENN!!! Wenn diese Sterben wird unsere Welt auseinander  brechen wie die Scherbenwelt. Jeder der sich über die alten Götter informiert hat weis das. Die Alten Götter sind Parasieten aus dem Weltraum und haben sich in unserer Welt eingenisstet kurz nachdem die Titanen angefangen haben Azeroth zu formen und die Titanen haben zu spät gemerkt wie fest die Alten Götter mit der Welt verschmolzen sind um sie noch effektiv zu vernichten und Azeroth zu retten. Und da die Titanen ihr geschaffenes nicht zerstören wollen haben sie die alten Götter unter der Erde eingesperrt ganz einfach. Und ich meine auch in den Hallen des Steins oder auf WoWwiki gelesen zu haben das die alten Götter die mächtigsten wesen neben den Titanen sind wobei ein einzelner alter Gott so stark ist wie mehrere Titanen. Und eins muss klar sein sollten sich die alten Götter so zusammentun wie die Titanen dann hätte das Universum von Warcraft ein gigantisches Problem.

Mfg der Chuck


----------



## Fridl (4. März 2009)

deathwing weil er in den büchern ja diese drachenseele erschaffen hat. die stärkste waffe auf erden... .


Deathwing hat die drachenseele nicht erschaffen ! Das war alle Anführer der Drachenschwarme als sie den ersten Ansturm der Brenn Legion nieder schlugen. 

Deathwing hat sie nur gegen die anderen gerichtet 

ich bin führ Hogga ^^ der hat sicher am meisten spieler auf dem kerbholz


----------



## Freaking (4. März 2009)

Also auf 70 fand ich Kael'Thas total eklig, in TdM Hero, bäm Pyro Tank down...dann habens die Range DDs nie hingekriegt die Phönixe zu killen, Ergebnis: Heiler is futsch, dann noch 3 DDs gegen ihn ab 50% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mimiflo (4. März 2009)

wie wärs mit einem Gamemaster ? .kill und so was labbert ihr alle die und die sind die stärksten wenn blizzard will kann alles umgehauen werden.


----------



## Tabulon (4. März 2009)

mimiflo schrieb:


> wie wärs mit einem Gamemaster ? .kill und so was labbert ihr alle die und die sind die stärksten wenn blizzard will kann alles umgehauen werden.



für deine sinnlosen posts ist dieses topic zu schade, also unterlasse es irgendwelche unnötigen sinnfreien Kommentare abzugeben


----------



## Valenzius (4. März 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Und Deathwing gibt es auch noch.Im Buch "Der Tag des Drachens" vergleichen zwei hochrangige Magier der Kirin Tor seine Kräfte sogar mit denen von Medivh und wie wir alle wissen ist Medivh kein Schwächling.



Ich will hiermal den Besserwisser spielen *räusper* Deathwing hat auf seinem Flug nach Grim Batol vor sich hingegrübelt und ist zu dem Schluss gekommen: " Ich werde mich nicht freiwillig mit dem anlegen" 
Natürlich haben die beiden Magier das gesagt (Oh Gott wie hießen die denn noch?), aber das ist eingentlich etwas untertrieben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und genau aus diesem Grund denke ich, dass Medivh stärker als die Aspekte im einzelnen ist. Zu Schade, dass man nicht weiß wo er is...

BTT: Viele haben ja schon das RPG-Buch erwähnt, nach dem Elune die stärkste ist. Da man aber weder weis was sie gemacht hat oder ob sie überhaupt etwas gemacht hat, denke ich, dass Aman´thul der Stärkste ist. Wenn der sehen würde was in Azeroth abgeht, würde der die Eiskronenzitadelle einfach so zerstampfen, Arthas packen und den einfach mal in die Unendlichkeit werfen^^


----------



## Tabulon (4. März 2009)

Nur zu Schade, dass man keine Kommunikation zu Aman'Thul aufbauen kann...


----------



## StormofDoom (4. März 2009)

Medivh hat inzwischen mit sicherheit das Zeitliche gesegnet...er ist ja nur wiedergekommen, um die drei Völker (Menschen, Orcs und Nachtelfen) gegen die Brennende Legion zu einen und danach hat er sich abgewandt und ist verschwunden (wobei er ja schon einmal wiederbelebt wurde von seiner Mutter) allerdings kanns auch sein das er weiterhin im Steinkrallengipfel (ich weiß grad nicht inwiefern der von mir gemeinte Teil zugänglich ist) in der Höhle des Propheten sitzt.

Ich persönlich denke, den stärksten haben wir nochnicht kennen gelernt (nach dieser berüchtigen Liste gibt es ja irgendwann einmal ein Addon, das sich näher mit der Brennenden Legion beschäftigt als bisher (meine mich zu erinnern, das auf der Liste was von einer Burning Citadell stand) wo wir unter umständen auf den zu kräften kommenden (wenn auch nicht auf der höhe seiner Kraft) Sargeras treffen (ich bezweifle das er komplett tot ist, sein Geist ist von Medivh gelöst aber nicht vernichtet worden, unter umständen gelangt er in einem Addon, vermutlich dem, das uns zu den Broken Islands führt, wieder in/an seinen Körper und verschwindet dann in die Dimension der Brennenden Legion ^^)


----------



## Falathrim (4. März 2009)

Sargeras. Finalboss von WoW 2015.

Gigantisches Event, Sargeras kommt langsam in die Welt.

Alle haben richtig Spaß.

SCHNETZ Sargeras zerteilt Azeroth mit einem Schwung, die Server auf denen das Event fertig ist werden abgeschaltet und dutzende Male zerschnetzelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (5. März 2009)

Chuck schrieb:


> [...]Wenn [die alten Götter] Sterben wird unsere Welt auseinander  brechen wie die Scherbenwelt. [...]


Das ist so geschrieben, als wäre das mit Draenor auch so passiert. Ich glaube zwar Du hast das nicht so gemeint, aber jemand der es nicht weiss, könnte das falsch verstehen. Das Auseinanderbrechen von Draenor hat nichts mit dem Tod von alten Göttern zu tun... Draenor wurde auseinander gerissen, weil Ner'zhul etliche Portale in andere Welten geöffnet hat. Naja, das hat er halt ein wenig übertrieben und Draenor hats zerissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



StormofDoom schrieb:


> [...] wo wir unter umständen auf den zu kräften kommenden (wenn auch nicht auf der höhe seiner Kraft) Sargeras treffen (ich bezweifle das er komplett tot ist, sein Geist ist von Medivh gelöst aber nicht vernichtet worden, unter umständen gelangt er in einem Addon, vermutlich dem, das uns zu den Broken Islands führt, wieder in/an seinen Körper und verschwindet dann in die Dimension der Brennenden Legion ^^)


Irgendwie scheinen viele den Kampf von Aegwynn mit Sargeras komplett falsch zu verstehen. Denn Sargeras selbst war niemals auf Azeroth! Hätte er es geschafft nach Azeroth zu kommen, hätte ihn keiner mehr aufhalten können (naja, ausser eben vielleicht die alten Götter... aber behalten wir die mal aussen vor, denn die sind ja noch gefangen).
Aegwynn hat lediglich gegen einen Avatar von Sargeras gekämpft. Das ist einfach nur ein kleineres körperliches Abbild, dass nicht annähernd an die komplette Stärke von Sargeras selbst rankommt. Und auch bei dem Geist, den dieser Avatar beinhaltet hat, kann es sein, dass es sich nur um einen Bruchteil des Geistes von Sargeras selbst gehandelt hat und nicht um den kompletten Geist.
Des Weiteren ist nach dem Tod von Medivh der Geist von Sargeras wieder im wirbelnden Nether verschwunden.

Ergo: Sargeras muss sich mitnichten von irgendwas erholen und die faulenden Überreste seines Avatars in Sargeras Grabmal wird er wohl kaum mehr selbst brauchen. Sargeras müsste aktuell körperlich und geistigt in Topform sein... tot ist er schon dreimal nicht... wer wäre denn sonst der Anführer der brennenden Legion?


----------



## Chuck Norris (5. März 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Das ist so geschrieben, als wäre das mit Draenor auch so passiert. Ich glaube zwar Du hast das nicht so gemeint, aber jemand der es nicht weiss, könnte das falsch verstehen. Das Auseinanderbrechen von Draenor hat nichts mit dem Tod von alten Göttern zu tun... Draenor wurde auseinander gerissen, weil Ner'zhul etliche Portale in andere Welten geöffnet hat. Naja, das hat er halt ein wenig übertrieben und Draenor hats zerissen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein ich meinte nur damit das Azeroth dann auch zerfallen würde und dann ähnlich wie die Scherbenwelt (oder noch schlimmer) Ausseinanderfallen würde. Klar die Scherbenwelt aka Draenor ist durch die massive Energie der dunklen Portale und der Hexerrei der Orcs auseinander gerissen worden. Es würde halt nur dan genauso auf Azeroth aussehen nur noch verwüsteter weil die dunklen Götter ja die Energie aus dem Land und dem Leben saugen und wenn sie weg währen würde Azeroth zu einem Asteroidengürtel reduziert werden.


----------



## StormofDoom (5. März 2009)

> Irgendwie scheinen viele den Kampf von Aegwynn mit Sargeras komplett falsch zu verstehen. Denn Sargeras selbst war niemals auf Azeroth! Hätte er es geschafft nach Azeroth zu kommen, hätte ihn keiner mehr aufhalten können (naja, ausser eben vielleicht die alten Götter... aber behalten wir die mal aussen vor, denn die sind ja noch gefangen).
> Aegwynn hat lediglich gegen einen Avatar von Sargeras gekämpft. Das ist einfach nur ein kleineres körperliches Abbild, dass nicht annähernd an die komplette Stärke von Sargeras selbst rankommt. Und auch bei dem Geist, den dieser Avatar beinhaltet hat, kann es sein, dass es sich nur um einen Bruchteil des Geistes von Sargeras selbst gehandelt hat und nicht um den kompletten Geist.
> Des Weiteren ist nach dem Tod von Medivh der Geist von Sargeras wieder im wirbelnden Nether verschwunden.
> 
> Ergo: Sargeras muss sich mitnichten von irgendwas erholen und die faulenden Überreste seines Avatars in Sargeras Grabmal wird er wohl kaum mehr selbst brauchen. Sargeras müsste aktuell körperlich und geistigt in Topform sein... tot ist er schon dreimal nicht... wer wäre denn sonst der Anführer der brennenden Legion?



Sargeras Körperlicher Aspekt wurde von Aegwynn vernichtet/getötet, sein Geistiger Aspekt hat besitz von ihrem Fötus, der einmal Medivh wird ergriffen

so ungefähr wurds in einem der Bücher gesagt (ich glaub das war in Der letzte Wächter)


----------



## Monsterwarri (5. März 2009)

Klar, die alten Götter und die Titanen sind die mächtigsten Wesen. Und ich kann zu 100% sagen das das die mächtigsten sind die man kennt, es sei denn Blizzard will noch etwas auf uns los lassen von dessen Existenz wir noch garnicht bescheid wissen. Aber mächtiger als die Titanen, die alten Götter und selbst als Aman Thul ist Sargeras. Es ist einfach der Killer schlechthin, ich habs ja schonmal erwähnt in dem Thread, der macht Planeten kaputt wie wir eine Seifenblase und murkste bereits mächtigste Dämonen ab wie wir eine Fliege bevor seine Kraft sich vergrößert hat. Es kommt einfach niemand an ihn heran, nicht die Titanen und auch nicht die alten Götter. Doch wie bereits gesagt sprechen wir hier von  Charaktären die wir kennen.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (5. März 2009)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> [...]so ungefähr wurds in einem der Bücher gesagt (ich glaub das war in Der letzte Wächter)


Maybe... und die Romane haben auch viele gelesen und werden ähnlich denken. Dummerweise gibts aber noch die Lore-Books vom RPG die einige wichtige Dinge manchmal beinhalten können. Ich selbst kenn sie auch nicht, aber ich erkundige mich dann meist bei WoWWiki... und genau darauf verweise ich jetzt auch einfach mal: http://www.wowwiki.com/Sargeras#The_real_S...t_of_his_spirit

Und genau darauf beziehe ich mich. Für mich klingt das auch logischer, als dass man sagt Sargeras war in seiner ganzen körperlichen und geistigen Form auf Azeroth. Denn wenn man mal vergleicht, was für ein Aufwand bei KdA nötig war, um überhaupt mal ein so grosses Portal zu schaffen, dass Sargeras hindurchschreiten kann. Wer und was da alles beteiligt war... wie hätte sowas nochmals bewerkstelligt werden sollen? Und dann noch, ohne das jemand etwas mitbekommt? Also ich bleib dabei: Sargeras war nie auf Azeroth. Und die Überreste im Grabmal sind nutzlos für ihn.


@Monsterwarri
Ja super... zu 100% kann man vieles sagen. Aber dann sollte man es schon irgendwie auch bezeugen... hast Du vielleicht irgendwelche Referenzen vorzuweisen?


----------



## soul6 (5. März 2009)

Was ist eigentlich mit der Drachenmama in der Drachenöde ?
Ich meine die Lady, welche am Schluß des Videos kommt und mal kurz alles wegpustet, wo dann alle, aber auch wirklich alle umfallen . 
"Alexstrasza" die Drachenkönigin hat ja ca. 139mio HP ; 
zum Glück ist sie uns ja wohlgesonnen :-))

Die als Bosskampf, hätten wir sicher viel zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
randy


----------



## Shac (5. März 2009)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Klar, die alten Götter und die Titanen sind die mächtigsten Wesen. Und ich kann zu 100% sagen das das die mächtigsten sind die man kennt, es sei denn Blizzard will noch etwas auf uns los lassen von dessen Existenz wir noch garnicht bescheid wissen. Aber mächtiger als die Titanen, die alten Götter und selbst als Aman Thul ist Sargeras. Es ist einfach der Killer schlechthin, ich habs ja schonmal erwähnt in dem Thread, der macht Planeten kaputt wie wir eine Seifenblase und murkste bereits mächtigste Dämonen ab wie wir eine Fliege bevor seine Kraft sich vergrößert hat. Es kommt einfach niemand an ihn heran, nicht die Titanen und auch nicht die alten Götter. Doch wie bereits gesagt sprechen wir hier von  Charaktären die wir kennen.



Achja und deshalb würde er um die Gnade eines schnellen Todes winseln wenn die 3 Alten Götter aus der Krieg der Ahnen-Reihe freigekommen wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sargeras ist auch nur ein Titan gewesen,ok der Champion der die Dämonen bekämpfen sollte,aber er stand (und darüber lässt sich streiten) im Pantheon oder war der stärkste ausserhalb des Pantheons. Jedenfalls ist Aman`Thul der mächtigste und älteste Titan. Die Alten Götter wurden auch nur durch die zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit der Titanen bezwungen.

Ich würde mal davon ausgehen das Sargeras auf jedenfall noch in der Bossliste auftaucht. Aber die 3 Alten Götter aus der KdA-Reihe sind immer noch die mächtigsten Wesen die bekannt sind.

@Soul 6 Alexstrasza ist nur der Aspekt des Lebens. Sie ist im Vergleich zu den Titanen nur ne Schnecke.


----------



## Cupertino (5. März 2009)

Es sollte ein Boss sein, den man gar nicht an einem Tag legen kann! Der Kampf sollte irgendwie in die länge gezogen werden, das man eine ganze ID an diesem Boss rum kloppt (also nicht 24/7, sondern nur 2-3 Stunden pro Tag so das man ihn an 3 Raidtagen schaffen kann), wie man das umsetzten sollte weiß ich grad auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ein Boss, der ALLES kann was die einzelnen WoW Bosse können und alle 10% eine zufällige Attacke macht, das bedeutet für den Raid, das man alle Bosse kennen muss und weiß was man zu tun hat. So könnte man zum Beispiel Glück haben und der Boss macht nur Voidzones und es spawnen Adds, aber es könnte auch was schlimmeres passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (5. März 2009)

Sowas gibt es doch in Final Fantasy. Sollte also auch in WoW möglich sein.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (29. März 2009)

Mahlzeit, Hochfürst Saurfang ist mal die stärkste Kreatur in WoW.

Mal etwas anderes, ich wollte nicht extra nen Thread aufmachen und hab aber ne wichtige Frage.
Weiß jemand welches Emote damals erschien wenn man Hochfürst Saurfang gepullt hat (in og)?
Das war doch irgendwas mit roten Augen oder so?
Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Doodlekeks (29. März 2009)

Saurfang ist aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere tot. Wenn ich falsch liege dan belert mich bitte eines besseren.


----------



## Melih (29. März 2009)

Doodlekeks schrieb:


> Saurfang ist aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere tot. Wenn ich falsch liege dan belert mich bitte eines besseren.



Sein Sohn, Saurfang der Jüngere und sein Bruder Broxigar Saurfang sind Tot, aber Saurfang selbst isses noch net.


----------



## Daylan (29. März 2009)

Panador schrieb:


> Hm.... Sargeras sowie die echten Titanen (nicht so Scherze wie Pseudo-Titanen (glaube nach wie vor das sind Diener, nicht Titanen wie man ab und zu liest) wie die Maid(s) etc.), zumindest nicht auf Lvl 80, da müßten schon noch zwei Addons dazukommen. Wenn nun gerade mal Arthas der Endgegner ist, in Zukunft vl Kil'Jaeden, ganz und engültig, nicht zur Hälfte in nem Portal... Sargeras is da doch noch paar Stufen drüber.



Sargeras hat nicht umsonst den Beinamen "der Weltenverschlinger"... Der frisst ganze Welten also warum sollte er sein Haupt neigen und sich von ein paar kleinen Helden auf einem kleinen Planeten umhauen lassen? ...
Real Talk: Sargeras wäre nicht wirklich umsetzbar als Boss oder willst du einen Bosskampf in dem du die ganze Zeit auf einem risiegen Zeh eindreschsts ? ... 

Lg Daylan


----------



## Scub4 (29. März 2009)

Doodlekeks schrieb:


> Saurfang ist aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere tot. Wenn ich falsch liege dan belert mich bitte eines besseren.




Das stimmt meines Wissens nicht. Ich glaube du redest von Saurfangs Sohn, der in der Schlacht um die dunkle Pforte 
von Arthas getötet wurde. Der richtige Saurfang steht glaube ich immernoch in der Kriegshymnenfeste in der Tundra rum.

Aber zum Thema: Ich halte auch Sargeras für die stärkste Einzelperson in der Geschichte von Warcraft (sicher, die 3 alten
Götter zusammen könnten ihn vllt besiegen). Er war zwar mal Aman´Thul unterlegen bzw. ebenbürtig, aber ich vermute einfach
mal das seit er sich vom Pantheon gelöst hat um einiges stärker geworden ist, sonst würde er ja kein so grosses Ärgernis für die 
anderen Titanen darstellen.


----------



## Doodlekeks (29. März 2009)

Scub4 schrieb:


> Das stimmt meines Wissens nicht. Ich glaube du redest von Saurfangs Sohn, der in der Schlacht um die dunkle Pforte
> von Arthas getötet wurde. Der richtige Saurfang steht glaube ich immernoch in der Kriegshymnenfeste in der Tundra rum.
> 
> Aber zum Thema: Ich halte auch Sargeras für die stärkste Einzelperson in der Geschichte von Warcraft (sicher, die 3 alten
> ...


ok dann waar es der Junge Saurfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke dass ihr mich belert habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (29. März 2009)

Myra Tyrngaarde ist einfach mal ohne Frage die mächtigste Person!

Überlegt mal wieviele z.B. epische Teile ihr der schon verkauft habt.
Und jetzt stellt euch vor sie stattet all ihre Verwandten, Bekannten, Kinder usw mit diesem EQ aus und wie gut equipt die dann sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die bekommt von uns für nen Spot-Preis verzauberte und gesockelte Rüstung um ihre Armee auf zu ziehen und tarnt sich ganz einfach als Brotverkäuferin.
Denkt mal drüber nach^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (29. März 2009)

gm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AssuanWall (29. März 2009)

ich schätze mal einer der Titanen, denn die haben ja die welt erschaffenw enn ich mich recht entsinne, heißt sie sind sowas wie Götter


----------



## jau0707 (29. März 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Welcher Boss ist wohl das abartigste und schlimmste womit Blizzard gegen uns auffahren könnte?
> Welche Kreaturen würden wir theoretisch gar nicht schlagen dürfen da es vom Sinn her einfach nicht möglich ist?
> 
> Nein es ist nicht Hogger....



Ganz einfach alle denn diese respawnen alle^^ deswegen hatt es keine sinn sie umzuhauen


----------



## Bitorez (29. März 2009)

Man kann ja in der Geschichte von WoW ewig weit zurück gehen, wenn man das tut steht man ja theoretisch vor den Titanen ( Sargeras ist schon besiegt zwar nicht von uns aber von der Geschichte her is er nur noch in Blutfleck in nem Magischen Kerker ) 

die Titanen ( die richtigen wird man wahrscheinlich nie wirklich vor die Waffe bekommen also würde ich rein von der Spielmechanik sagen Arthas is der "Stärkste" weil wenn er stirbt ergibt gans Wotlk keinen Sinn und ja vllt leicht hauen wir bald seinen body kaput und er muss sich nen neuen suchen aber laut Story ist Arthas der Ultimative Lichking überhaupt 

Und wenn man das ganze noch weiter denkt mit arthas kommt natürlich auch die frage auf wie will man zu hölle nochmal den tot selbst eine verpassen, also meiner meinung nach   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littelbigboss (29. März 2009)

sargeras 100pro sageras er is das böse in person(titan)


----------



## Nefaros (29. März 2009)

ich denke nicht das man Arthas endgültig legen kann... weil meines wissens kann die Geißel ohne Arthas nicht existieren... sprich tötet man ihn, tötet man nahezu alles in den Pestländern und sonst wo, wo noch die Geißel ist... lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Teradas (29. März 2009)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Und Saurfang Hogger...


Dann macht Hogger Letztes Gefecht und denn gibt er Saurfang 2 Hits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NE ich denke mal A'Dal ist der mächtigste.


----------



## quik'Silver (29. März 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> sargeras 100pro sageras er is das böse in person(titan)



Sargeras is kein Titan sondern ein Dämon, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------



## Tamîkus (29. März 2009)

quik schrieb:


> Sargeras is kein Titan sondern ein Dämon, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...




sargeras war   ein titan und bruder von ahman thul den anführer der titanen er wurde durch vile jahre der dämonen jagdt verdorben und hies dan sargeras der gefallene titan ^^


----------



## Lirynia (29. März 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> na dann kann ich den net kenn bin zu alt für die allianzseite...



und das ist genau wie alt? 11?

Und zu alt für Rechtschreibung scheinst du dir auch zu sein.


Ich glaube auch, A'dal ist das mächtigste Wesen in Warcraft.


----------



## Benrok (29. März 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> sargeras 100pro sageras er is das böse in person(titan)


Sargeras ist nicht die Spur Böse.
Er ist nur wahnsinnig geworden und hat erkannt das einzig das Chaos beständig ist.
Er denkt dies sei richtig.


----------



## Abtplouton (29. März 2009)

In diesem Addon natürlich Der Lichking (Arthas Menethil + Ner'zul)


In der kompletten Story steht Kil'Jaeden drüber (quasi "Schöpfer" des Lichkings)
Und Sargeras ist meiner Meinung nach das Non-Plus-Ultra (mächtigster Titan)


Mächtige Wesen wie Alexstrasza (Königin der Drachen) sind natürlich auch nicht außer Acht zu lassen!


----------



## avenue (29. März 2009)

Also ich weiß zwar net wer die stärkst ist bei mir bisher wars flickwerk dauernte wipes an den


----------



## 1337kill0r (29. März 2009)

loql mein threede isx wedg oO wieso cis das so? newrf died plx rly!!" 


@te : HOGGERFRTR !"!Q!Q!


----------



## Pacmaniacer (29. März 2009)

1337kill0r schrieb:


> loql mein threede isx wedg oO wieso cis das so? newrf died plx rly!!"
> 
> 
> @te : HOGGERFRTR !"!Q!Q!


Dein name passt zur deiner Rechtschreibung ^^

Naja der Mächtigste weiss ich nicht.Darüber kann man sich glaub ich streiten.

Meiner meinung nach Deathwing....


----------



## Der Germane (29. März 2009)

1337kill0r schrieb:


> loql mein threede isx wedg oO wieso cis das so? newrf died plx rly!!"
> 
> 
> @te : HOGGERFRTR !"!Q!Q!




Troll inc -.-


----------



## 1337kill0r (29. März 2009)

hallo lieber Germane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ixh spiegle schurrkel kjeinenr troll


----------



## LyQ (29. März 2009)

Adal ist nicht zu besiegen!


----------



## avenue (29. März 2009)

1337kill0r schrieb:


> hallo lieber Germane
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alter Lern mal schreiben!


----------



## Der Germane (29. März 2009)

avenue schrieb:


> Alter Lern mal schreiben!




Don't feed the Troll .....

btt: Deatwing ftw


----------



## Karius (30. März 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Welche Kreaturen würden wir theoretisch gar nicht schlagen dürfen da es vom Sinn her einfach nicht möglich ist?



Mich.


----------



## Mardoo (30. März 2009)

ich schätze der endboss aus AQ40 war der schwerste boss den es gab damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heute kannst du ja alles mit ner hand voll leute killen...easymode casual gamer crap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sunwell is bestimmt auch ned ohne, die wipen ja da drin immer noch mit 25 leuten...und das auf 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (30. März 2009)

ja wenn man 25 leute nimmt wovon 0 leute die ini vorher gesehn haben bzw geschafft haben und dessen einzige Taktik ist das sie genug schaden dabei haben ist.Wundert mich das persönlich nicht.

Sry aber sowas kommt dabei raus das es keine Pre Quests gibt und jeder 0815 direkt nach Naxx rennt und dann vor Patchwork steht und sich den schoss voll weint der is nicht machbar....

diese Leute würden mit 0 peil auch in BWL oder sogar BRT sterben....

LG Paci 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (30. März 2009)

Abtplouton schrieb:


> In diesem Addon natürlich Der Lichking (Arthas Menethil + Ner'zul)
> 
> 
> In der kompletten Story steht Kil'Jaeden drüber (quasi "Schöpfer" des Lichkings)
> Und Sargeras ist meiner Meinung nach das Non-Plus-Ultra (mächtigster Titan)


Gamon...
ok spaß beiseite....
--------------------
mhhh azshara, würd ich mal zwischen lichking und kil´jaeden schieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich vermute auch das sie der endboss des nächsten addons wird.....


----------



## Birk (30. März 2009)

HOGGER!!!!!111einseinself


Spaß beiseite...  Die stärkste Kreatur in World of Warcraft ist Sargeras... in der Story wird er ja sogar als Wesen mit fast grenzenloser Macht bezeichnet, wenn ich mich recht erinnere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith bringt ein Zitat mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Sargeras&#8217; fast grenzenlose Macht..."

Quelle:  http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/chapter1.html#2    (Dort im zweiten Absatz)


----------



## Gnorfal (30. März 2009)

> Wer ist die Stärkste Kreatur in Wow?



Platz 1: Noobs (STÄRKSTE Partei in WoW)
Platz 2: Bettler (STÄRKSTEN Nerver in WoW)
Platz 3: Goldseller (STÄRKSTEN Spammer in WoW)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ridiculous (30. März 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Welcher Boss ist wohl das abartigste und schlimmste womit Blizzard gegen uns auffahren könnte?



die supernanny die deine mutter ruft, weil sie denkt das du süchtig bist


----------



## Nuffing (30. März 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Nein es ist nicht Hogger....



Doch...es ist hogger^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. März 2009)

Ich hätt ja eigentlich gesagt das der hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der stärkste ist aber um ernst zu bleiben würd ich mal auch mal sagen das Sargeras das stärkste Wesen ist.


----------



## Gerbalin (30. März 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Ich hätt ja eigentlich gesagt das der hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thrall 1on1 nuked er alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GuuL (30. März 2009)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> Fast. Er hatte von Anfang an nicht vor sie gegen die Dämonen ein zusetzen, er wollte einfach Macht.



du nervst so langsam ;D nich böse aber du kommentierst jedes kommentar 25 mal


----------



## Keksemacher (30. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> "Sargeras’ fast grenzenlose Macht..."


Ist nicht mit der Macht der alten Götter zuvergleichen.
Im Krieg der Ahnen wird geschrieben das er vor den alten Götter auf die Knie fallen würde und um sein Leben betteln/flehen würde.
Das bedeutet für mich das "Die Drei" Sargeras im vorbeigehen töten würde.
Demnach könnte man sagen das zwei ihn locker besiegen und einer alleine schon seine Probleme hätte, jedoch ihn am Ende besiegen würde.


----------



## Nachtglanz (30. März 2009)

Interessanter ist doch eher was Blizzard noch alles abschlachten lassen wird. Man müsste meinen bald ist alles leer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nihtingàle (30. März 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Interessanter ist doch eher was Blizzard noch alles abschlachten lassen wird. Man müsste meinen bald ist alles leer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oder die Leute werden wiedererweckt, so wie Arugal, hab die Quest erst gestern gemacht!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elnerda (30. März 2009)

c'thun in seiner wahren form  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (30. März 2009)

Habn wenig überlegt und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen das Hogger der einzig wahre ist , aber es wurde ja gesagt ausser Hogger , dann kam ich auf Chuck Norris , was wiederrum wiedersprüchlich ist ,denn es gibt niemanden der stärker ist als er , daraus hab ich vollgenden entschluss gezogen das ----->*ICH*<----- der stärkste Mob nach Chuck Norris und Hogger bin! haha *posiert*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Leviathan666 (30. März 2009)

Stärkste Kreatur in Wow? Lol, natürlich der Gamemaster!


----------



## Greshnak (30. März 2009)

Was ist eigl an Hogger so gefährlich??


----------



## derbolzer (30. März 2009)

also es gibt 2 die am gefählichsten sind 

1. GANZ klarr der Hoger der 1 Elite (jehtz ja leider nicht mehr) mop den mann legen kann /konnte 
2. palazwerg auf Blackrock


----------



## Kronas (30. März 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Was ist eigl an Hogger so gefährlich??


die frage war so intelligent wie diene signatur

rein garnichts, hogger ist ein einfacher lvl 11 elite


----------



## chiller44 (30. März 2009)

fusion aus horst,miracoli,uschi,cleef,pala(name ka^^),raul und dimitri XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druan93 (30. März 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Welcher Boss ist wohl das abartigste und schlimmste womit Blizzard gegen uns auffahren könnte?
> Welche Kreaturen würden wir theoretisch gar nicht schlagen dürfen da es vom Sinn her einfach nicht möglich ist?
> 
> Nein es ist nicht Hogger....



Arthas natürlich obwohl die Königin Aszhara auch noch im Maelstrom wartet =)


----------



## Valiel (30. März 2009)

Hat schon jemand Chuck Norris gesagt? -.-


----------



## Escander (20. Mai 2009)

Kaman schrieb:


> Was mir allerdings spanisch vorkommt ist das C'thun tot sein soll, wo man doch in den Hallen des Steins beim Tribunal erfährt das die Titanen die alten Götter nicht töten oder vertreiben konnten da dadurch die Gefahr bestand Azeroth zu vernichten.




Nunja vergleichen wir mal Azeroth mit einem Wald. Wenn man alle Bäume (alte Götter) vernichtet ensteht eine höhere Gefahr auf Erosionen und Überschwemmungen. Nur die alten Götter sind wie schonmal genannt Weltenparasiten, die ihre "Wurzeln" so tief in Azertoth drin stecken haben, dass Azeroth zerstört wird, wenn man sie tötet.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (20. Mai 2009)

Naja wären die alten Götter nicht gewesen würde es keine Gnome,zwerge,menschen usw. geben wegen dem Fluch des Fleisches . Kann es vllt deshalb sein das wir (Wow bezogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) eine so enge verbindung mit ihnen haben das wir sie Töten können ohne dabei Azeroth zu gefährden ? Ist nur so eine überlegung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (20. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Manchen gefällt es vielleicht bestimmt Körperteile mehrmals zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust* Yogg Saron mit seinen vielen Mündern *hust*

Also ich finde ja der Etymidian is am stärksten ^^


----------



## Tamîkus (20. Mai 2009)

ich finde die sterkste Person im wow ist Ahman Tul der Hochvater des und anfühere des pantheons


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Mai 2009)

der kampf gegen arthas ist unschaffbar weil der sich malygos wiederbelebt und dann mit dem in den kampf zieht =P sindragosa is dann nur das ersatz mount falls malygos kaputtgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (20. Mai 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja der Etymidian is am stärksten ^^



Mächtig ist er auf alle fälle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (20. Mai 2009)

Medivh natürlich.
Die Hackfresse war was weiss ich wie oft tot und lebt immernoch.

Und natürlich nicht zu vergessen unser imba HOGGER!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (20. Mai 2009)

Solang ihr beim Thema bleibt, ist diese Nekromantie noch erträglich.

Offtopic entfernt

/wink maladin


----------



## 100% NOOOOB (20. Mai 2009)

die stärkste kreatur die kommen könnte wäre natürlich chuck norris xD


----------



## boonfish (20. Mai 2009)

es dürfen nicht alle alten götter getötet werden, da sonst azeroth zerfallen müsste. (C'thun down, Yogg-Saron down, bleiben noch 2 oder 3)
und sonst so das stärkste was noch kommen könnte ist sargeras.
ich glaub ein mächtigeres geschöpf gibt es in der lore nicht. 
ich denke der kommt mit irgendeinem addon als endboss, wenn ma die insel mit dem tomb of sageras betreten kann.


----------



## Senseless6666 (20. Mai 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Welcher Boss ist wohl das abartigste und schlimmste womit Blizzard gegen uns auffahren könnte?
> Welche Kreaturen würden wir theoretisch gar nicht schlagen dürfen da es vom Sinn her einfach nicht möglich ist?
> 
> Nein es ist nicht Hogger....



Kil'Jeadan und diesmal Ganz.. nicht nur sein oberkörper.. in wirklichkeit fügt man ihm ja auch eig kein richtigen dmg zu.. sagen wir das ritual hat grade angefangen in der inze damals... er war halt mit voller kraft dabei durch dieses tor zu kommen... da konnt er net kämpfen.. aba wenn er echt ganz beschworen werden würde.. wäre eig keine chance da.. ich meine.. er hat den lichking erschaffen Illidan fürchtete sich vor ihm usw..^^


----------



## Laxera (20. Mai 2009)

me schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand seine Rechtschreibung und den vielleicht vorhandenen Intellekt in der Schule vergessen -.-
> 
> BTT: Ich würde mal sagen seit dem neuen AddOn wird es wohl Arthas sein, aber ich lasse mich gerne von anderen Meinungen überzeugen



was nie vorhanden war...glückwunsch, wir haben damit das erste, sich selbst erhaltende vakuum gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 COOL


zu den stärksten kreaturen...die alten götter, die titanen und nat. die anführer der Burning Legion (kiljaeden wird nicht getötet sondern es wird nur verhindert, das er vollständig auftauchen kann in sunwell).....sonst, gute frage....drachen aspekte vll. aber die kann man auch killen (Malygos - aspekt der magie)

mfg LAX


----------



## razorcraft (20. Mai 2009)

Das ist doch ganz klar und das weiß auch jeder, Chuck Norris natürlich.
Nein ich denke mal Saurfang.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Mai 2009)

bin grad was doof aber saurfang is der bruder von brox oder so....wer ist brox?^^


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (20. Mai 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin grad was doof aber saurfang is der bruder von brox oder so....wer ist brox?^^



wowwiki
 da bitte


----------

